# Pacific Northwest GTG (June 12-15, 2015)



## Farley9n (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep! We are doing it again!  We had hosted two fun ones then skipped a year. Turns out we missed the fun so here we go again!  Dates are the 7th,8th, and 9th of June. This has also been posted in our PNW group here on AS and can be viewed on the Pacific Northwest GTG Facebook page. The Facebook page has plenty of pictures of the two prior GTGs and there is also a bunch here on AS. Do a search! For more specific information and such don't hesitate to PM me.........Thanks......Bob PS..... WILDTHINGS..... ARE WELCOME!!! :msp_wink:


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 7, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. I had the dates down already in my phone but it is good to see them in writing. I live too far south to be part of the PNG group I guess.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 7, 2013)

2dogs said:


> Thanks for posting this. I had the dates down already in my phone but it is good to see them in writing. I live too far south to be part of the PNG group I guess.



They make special considerations for Californians. In return, we have to promise not to start every other sentence with "Well, in California we..." It's easy. I'm going, Eccentric is going...come on up.


----------



## slowp (Mar 7, 2013)

2dogs said:


> Thanks for posting this. I had the dates down already in my phone but it is good to see them in writing. I live too far south to be part of the PNG group I guess.



Don't be a Debbie Downer! Come on up. There's room to camp. 

There shall be huckleberry pie. Maybe it will be warm enough thet Old Sparkless will start and motor through logs at breakneck speed? :msp_ohmy:

I don't do Facebook so hope somebody can keep me in the loop, please.


----------



## sawbones (Mar 7, 2013)

Had a great time at thje 2010 show. Will see if it works this year.

Randy and his 450 Honda saw.


----------



## madhatte (Mar 7, 2013)

You better believe I'll be there! Gotta flip a coin still for sleeping accommodations: tent or truck?


----------



## 2dogs (Mar 7, 2013)

Gologit said:


> They make special considerations for Californians. In return, we have to promise not to start every other sentence with "Well, in California we..." It's easy. I'm going, Eccentric is going...come on up.



Do we have to sign a blood oath that we will never move there or is that just for Warshington GTGs?


----------



## madhatte (Mar 7, 2013)

2dogs said:


> Do we have to sign a blood oath that we will never move there or is that just for Warshington GTGs?



We size 'em up before making the decision. Tourists get to bleed every time. YMMV


----------



## paccity (Mar 8, 2013)

i'll be there fri don't want to miss any fun, can't seem to make the long trip south to jefferson work yet. at least i can get some items to the folks that have been patient .


----------



## sawfun9 (Mar 8, 2013)

Count me in. The 2011 GTG was excellent.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm planning on making the long trip North. Least I can do since Patty made a longer drive south. Fraser don't sweat not being able to come down here. I'll see you in June at Farleyville. That will give me more time to add to the 'list'.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 8, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> I'm planning on making the long trip North. Least I can do since Patty made a longer drive south. Fraser don't sweat not being able to come down here. I'll see you in June at Farleyville. That will give me more time to add to the 'list'.



If ya blow up in Willits, have lunch at the Lumberjack.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 8, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> If ya blow up in Willits, have lunch at the Lumberjack.



Ouch.....


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 8, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Ouch.....



Which route are you taking?


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 8, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> Which route are you taking?



Haven't planned that out yet. Might as well run up 101 like I'd planned before. I'm open to suggestions...


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 8, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Haven't planned that out yet. Might as well run up 101 like I'd planned before. I'm open to suggestions...



If you cut across on 20, you avoid Boil-over Hill south of Willits and hit 5 at Williams. 5 is probably faster and easier, but boring as hell. We will probably run up 101 up the coast and go East on 42, I think its 42, it goes into Salem. I am getting a flinch reaction just thinking about 199. Caltrans can make 101 a nightmare in summer.


----------



## slowp (Mar 8, 2013)

Caltrans and ODOT were busy stopping traffic on 101 during both my up and down. My timing was better going back. And Randy, Salem is north of Farleyville. It would be better to cut across anywhere from Florence, OR south. I like the drive along the Umpqua but I can't think of the highway number. It is highway 38.
You turn east at Reedsport. 

Caltrans has one of those lights instead of flaggers at one spot on 101 south of Crescent City? and it takes forever to change. Such is life on a road built on unstable ground.


----------



## paccity (Mar 8, 2013)

you could come over on 22. and get owl to come out of hiding . i should give him a call and see if he will show up. and Aaron i will do a crummy dance to make sure you make it with out any problems.


----------



## Farley9n (Mar 9, 2013)

*IT"s Great!*

To see the good response to our third GTG. All of you who have been here befor should be able to get their same camping areas and that includes Randy in the Redwoods.  By the way, Mr. Mac there is now a good short cut between the kitchen area and your Redwoods complete with yellow marked turnouts on either side in case you need to ......lay down and rest? (too soon to tell if the nettles will ever recover) See you all there......Bob


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm so close I'll ride my 797 there haul'n a Super and a my Philerized 2100XP..just might cut my way there:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 9, 2013)

OREGONLOGGER said:


> I'm so close I'll ride my 797 there haul'n a Super and a my Philerized 2100XP..just might cut my way there:hmm3grin2orange:



It'd actually be good if you could dump all those snags from the B&B up on Santiam on your way through.


----------



## Farley9n (Mar 9, 2013)

*Hey Terry*

Just put a big enough bar on that 797 to do some cooking! Aside from that.....I have a score to settle with one of your smaller yellow devils. Bring it on!!!.....Bob :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 9, 2013)

JJ are you gonna make it to Bob's GTG this year?:msp_thumbup:


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 9, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> If you cut across on 20, you avoid Boil-over Hill south of Willits and hit 5 at Williams. 5 is probably faster and easier, but boring as hell. We will probably run up 101 up the coast and go East on 42, I think its 42, it goes into Salem. I am getting a flinch reaction just thinking about 199. Caltrans can make 101 a nightmare in summer.



Your reminder about 199 is going to give me nightmares. Last time we drove 199 from Crescent City to Grants Pass, a huge mobile home was being moved in the opposite direction. We squeezed past each other on a blind curve in a very narrow section of the road. The good news it wasn't a logging truck with overheated brakes hauling a load downhill on a single-lane logging road.


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 9, 2013)

We have traveled 199 a couple dozen times in the last year and a half, the return trip is the always the worst, the canyon is not fun in the dark.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Mar 9, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> Just put a big enough bar on that 797 to do some cooking! Aside from that.....I have a score to settle with one of your smaller yellow devils. Bring it on!!!.....Bob :hmm3grin2orange:



That's funny!!..yep you said it with that brand all they do is score I'll bring it and the saw:hmm3grin2orange: Got a new saw rig 1975 Chevy K5 Blazer 4x4 full removable top to the windshield and that top is coming off...to fit the smoker and the 500cc's


----------



## Trx250r180 (Mar 9, 2013)

Where is this being held ?


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 9, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> Where is this being held ?



On the bank of the great McKenzie River


----------



## slowp (Mar 10, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> On the bank of the great McKenzie River



The one in Oregon. Not Canada. Or is that the Mackenzie? Too many Macs and Mcs....


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 10, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> JJ are you gonna make it to Bob's GTG this year?:msp_thumbup:



Maybe, unfortunately that's always about the time of year I go to the Great Basin to teach fire classes or the JACS academy in Sacramento.


----------



## slowp (Mar 16, 2013)

I shall bump this up. Strangely quiet out there, or Oot there for you Canadians, eh? :msp_smile:


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 16, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Maybe, unfortunately that's always about the time of year I go to the Great Basin to teach fire classes or the JACS academy in Sacramento.



If you're in Sacramento at that time I'll try to pass through Sac on the way back to harass you and buy you a beer.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 16, 2013)

Pomeroy steam logging show, Deming log Show, actually making some money logging, or driving to Oregone, (where I'm not welcome) and playing with chainsaws... being an adult kinda sucks some times...


----------



## echoshawn (Mar 16, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> Yep! We are doing it again!  We had hosted two fun ones then skipped a year. Turns out we missed the fun so here we go again!  Dates are the 7th,8th, and 9th of June. This has also been posted in our PNW group here on AS and can be viewed on the Pacific Northwest GTG Facebook page. The Facebook page has plenty of pictures of the two prior GTGs and there is also a bunch here on AS. Do a search! For more specific information and such don't hesitate to PM me.........Thanks......Bob PS..... WILDTHINGS..... ARE WELCOME!!! :msp_wink:



Sent my request on FB to join the page :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Farley9n (Mar 16, 2013)

*Thank you*

Shawn and slowp.......We needed the BUMPS.......( you too northman ) Sometime soon we are going to need the "sticky". Now that we are commited to the GTG I am starting to work on some saws that had been left here with the ever popular; "no hurry" or "when you get around to it" NOOSE! Seems like a long time since I've been out in the barn and I'd forgotten where half the crap is and the other half is crap! Looks about the same as the last times GTG and maybe even worse! At least I could remember where and what last time. I hope some of those piles go out the door this year........Looking Forward to it........Bob:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 16, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> Shawn and slowp.......We needed the BUMPS.......( you too northman ) Sometime soon we are going to need the "sticky". Now that we are commited to the GTG I am starting to work on some saws that had been left here with the ever popular; "no hurry" or "when you get around to it" NOOSE! Seems like a long time since I've been out in the barn and I'd forgotten where half the crap is and the other half is crap! Looks about the same as the last times GTG and maybe even worse! At least I could remember where and what last time. I hope some of those piles go out the door this year........Looking Forward to it........Bob:msp_thumbsup:



I'll be sure to leave some room in the Ranger. Gonna be tough, as Fraser's already bringing stuff for me to bring home.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 16, 2013)

Jenn just sent a request to join the FB page (I'm not on FB). She sent a 'friend' request to you too Fraser.


----------



## paccity (Mar 16, 2013)

accepted, kinda put two and two together. hope ya got enough room in the ranger.  long bed or short.


----------



## paccity (Mar 16, 2013)

bob need room to park this sleeping and saw hauling trailer. thanks.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 16, 2013)

paccity said:


> accepted, kinda put two and two together. hope ya got enough room in the ranger.  long bed or short.



6' bed. Going to bring a minimum of saws, tools, and the like along with camping gear. Trying to locate a cheap shell to put on the Ranger before then. That'll help with security/peace of mind, as I'll most likely stay in a cheap motel or campground overnight somewhere around the 1/2 way point.................unless I do the crazy 12+ hour burn straight through. Done that before, and am not wanting to do that again. Keeps things dry if it decides to rain too. A trailer like yours is on the wish list, but won't be a happening this year.


----------



## paccity (Mar 16, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> 6' bed. Going to bring a minimum of saws, tools, and the like along with camping gear. Trying to locate a cheap shell to put on the Ranger before then. That'll help with security/peace of mind, as I'll most likely stay in a cheap motel or campground overnight somewhere around the 1/2 way point.................unless I do the crazy 12+ hour burn straight through. Done that before, and am not wanting to do that again. Keeps things dry if it decides to rain too. A trailer like yours is on the wish list, but won't be a happening this year.


it's roomy in the trailer, bring a air matt and your welcome to bunk in it.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 16, 2013)

paccity said:


> it's roomy in the trailer, bring a air matt and your welcome to bunk in it.



Thanks Fraser. Will take you up on that. That'll save me the trouble of messing with my tent. No snuggling however.


----------



## Farley9n (Mar 16, 2013)

*Just Posted*

on the FB page that there is LOTS of room!......We have the use of the large fields next door for over size and above. Sawbones and BigBadBob have used this area in the past. Easy to get into and easy access to"Farleyville". Plenty of room inside for small rigs but if it's a trailer come early so manuvering and setup will be easy. Tents, backs of pickups and ground crashers ..... No Problems......Much of the site is wooded but there are lots of little spaces to stash ones self. Just ask RMc........Bob


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 16, 2013)

Aaron, if you run the coast, stop here.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 16, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> If ya blow up in Willits, have lunch at the Lumberjack.



Gribaldi's might be better. We stopped at Lumberjack on our way back from Fortuna and they were playing AxMen re-runs on the CCTV. Continuously.
Almost lost my appetite.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 16, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> Aaron, if you run the coast, stop here.



Thanks Randy! Much appreciated.



Gologit said:


> Gribaldi's might be better. We stopped at Lumberjack on our way back from Fortuna and they were playing AxMen re-runs on the CCTV. Continuously.
> Almost lost my appetite.



We have a Lumberjack restaurant in Petaluma. Opened up last year in place of the Lyons. They had the Stihl Timbersports Series reruns on continuous loop on the TV's....


----------



## RandyMac (Mar 16, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Gribaldi's might be better. We stopped at Lumberjack on our way back from Fortuna and they were playing AxMen re-runs on the CCTV. Continuously.
> Almost lost my appetite.



When we stopped there, they had timber sports from the '80s, watched an oaf from Canada fall off a springboard. That, so never happens.


----------



## slowp (Mar 17, 2013)

The Huff and Puff still sells logger burgers, but you'd have to detour slightly to get here.

Can I keep up on this without resorting to joining Facebook? It is a personal goal to stay unknown to Facebook. Maybe The Used Dog could set up an account there if needed. Or the Grapple Cat.


----------



## northmanlogging (Mar 17, 2013)

My former band has a myface page but I'm with SlowP, I'm keeping my face off facebook...


----------



## Farley9n (Mar 18, 2013)

*Just Thought I would BUMP this a bit.........*

Just sort of going along here doing a little at a time. I am getting some saws out of the way though nothing special about any of them. A WildThing or two and I did just bring a clean Homelite 2100s home....:msp_rolleyes:.... That should interest some of you more than the Poulans..........Bob


----------



## Gologit (Mar 18, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> Just sort of going along here doing a little at a time. I am getting some saws out of the way though nothing special about any of them. A WildThing or two and I did just bring a clean Homelite 2100s home....:msp_rolleyes:.... That should interest some of you more than the Poulans..........Bob



Sorry Bob...I hit the edit button instead of the like button. Old guy stuff. :msp_rolleyes:

We're still planning on being there.


----------



## slowp (Mar 19, 2013)

I will give my companion a bath.


----------



## Eccentric (Mar 20, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> Just sort of going along here doing a little at a time. I am getting some saws out of the way though nothing special about any of them. A WildThing or two and I did just bring a clean Homelite 2100s home....:msp_rolleyes:.... That should interest some of you more than the Poulans..........Bob



Mmmmm. 7 Cube Homelite.


----------



## slowp (Mar 31, 2013)

The nettles are shooting up! Will they be past their prime?


----------



## heimannm (Mar 31, 2013)

As much as I would love to haul a truck load of McCulloch saws out for the event, I don't think it will happen this year.

I was set to come in 2011, when my wife had an issue that kept me home but I did have a good mix of saw prepared.






Mark


----------



## Gologit (Mar 31, 2013)

heimannm said:


> As much as I would love to haul a truck load of McCulloch saws out for the event, I don't think it will happen this year.
> 
> I was set to come in 2011, when my wife had an issue that kept me home but I did have a good mix of saw prepared.
> 
> ...



Tease.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Mar 31, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> Just sort of going along here doing a little at a time. I am getting some saws out of the way though nothing special about any of them. A WildThing or two and I did just bring a clean Homelite 2100s home....:msp_rolleyes:.... That should interest some of you more than the Poulans..........Bob



Good I'll bring mine I stock new rings for those just so ya know brotha...find that Red 111S Jug/Piston and I'll bring gold:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Jacob J. (Mar 31, 2013)

OREGONLOGGER said:


> Good I'll bring mine I stock new rings for those just so ya know brotha...find that Red 111S Jug/Piston and I'll bring gold:hmm3grin2orange:



If I make it I'm bringing two 111S's...


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 1, 2013)

OREGONLOGGER said:


> Good I'll bring mine I stock new rings for those just so ya know brotha...find that Red 111S Jug/Piston and I'll bring gold:hmm3grin2orange:



You stock new Homelite 2100 rings? Bring a set to tempt me with.


----------



## torinocobra (Apr 1, 2013)

OREGONLOGGER said:


> Good I'll bring mine I stock new rings for those just so ya know brotha...find that Red 111S Jug/Piston and I'll bring gold:hmm3grin2orange:



Terry, I didn't know you we're looking for that. I've got a p&c, we could probably work something out.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 1, 2013)

*It's nice too see this.........*

Get bumped back up front!...:msp_smile:...We are working towards getting FarleyVille " into shape! Mark, once again we are disappointed that you won't be to make the Pacific swing...... You are well respected out here! Terry, the "GOLD" is in your cooking! Seems as if Sheldon and possibly J.J. may have your 111s needs covered even if I don't step up though I might if you can get those reps from Oregon too show!...:msp_wink:... As to the Homelite 2100s rings, mine looks as if it might have partially digested the compression release. The damage may be manageable but a dykes ring would be appreciated. I just spent another day with saws on the picnic table at the house. Should have taken a picture. Too the right, the 2100, Solo 680, husky 55, Homelite 102, and a couple others of note, too the left, 7 or so Wildthings in various stages of undress in a disorderly pile! Two of which did make it into the back of "T"'s Toyota as working saws! Looking Forward to JUNE!!!!!!


----------



## Gologit (Apr 1, 2013)

Are there going to be Wildthing races?


----------



## moody (Apr 1, 2013)

Anyone live close to the Rancho Cordova or Citrus Heights area? My family is in that area, was going to see if you guys had a fall gtg. Chance's are I'll be on the left coast sometime around October.


----------



## slowp (Apr 1, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Are there going to be Wildthing races?



If not, I am bringing my Old Sparkless saw. I imagine I'll have to defend my title? Whatever? from La Pine Barbie will stay at home. 

I will have my fiddle along.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 1, 2013)

*Yes......*

There will be WildThing Races......Even if I have to provide them. SlowP, I'm hoping that "Sparkless" lives down to it's name. Not sure I want to be spanked again! Just got back from a quick trip to the local recycle place where I picked up a sink and parts for our NEW OUT DOOR SHOWER!!!.....:cool2:...Was so pleased that I hit a Pawn shop and got a running Jonesereds 910E with a 36" bar. Listed at $189 but took $140. It's a little beat up but nothing broken and good compression. Look out Rick!...........Bob


----------



## slowp (Apr 1, 2013)

How many quarters for your shower?:msp_smile:

I'll have my tent shower along. Shower races? Nah, I don't think so.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 1, 2013)

slowp said:


> How many quarters for your shower?:msp_smile:
> 
> I'll have my tent shower along. Shower races? Nah, I don't think so.



We'll have to talk Cedarkerf into bringing his 032 to race Ol' Sparkless. The only thing I have close to that is a 361 and that wouldn't be fair.

Maybe Farley can set me up with a more competitive saw so I don't get whipped two years in a row. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 2, 2013)

Gologit said:


> We'll have to talk Cedarkerf into bringing his 032 to race Ol' Sparkless. The only thing I have close to that is a 361 and that wouldn't be fair.
> 
> Maybe Farley can set me up with a more competitive saw so I don't get whipped two years in a row. :msp_biggrin:



Bob I'll lend you an XL-12 or 10-10A to regain your honor with.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Gologit said:


> They make special considerations for Californians. In return, we have to promise not to start every other sentence with "Well, in California we..." It's easy. I'm going, Eccentric is going...come on up.



Missed the last two, or so gonna try and do my best to make this next one!!!


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 2, 2013)

*Rr2....*

Hope you make it! Still have an 064 with your name on it...:msp_biggrin:...Bob


----------



## Gologit (Apr 2, 2013)

RiverRat2 said:


> Missed the last two, or so gonna try and do my best to make this next one!!!



:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 2, 2013)

Farley9n, Annie wants to know what that red wine was, that Liz had.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 3, 2013)

*The Wine was...*

A home made Black Berry most likely! Our long time friend Doug Booth makes various types of berry and grape wines and brings several to the GTGs. This year he will adding some nice sized Fir logs along with the wine!.........(I'm out of that single malt scotch though) .......Bob


----------



## slowp (Apr 3, 2013)

What vintage will the fir be? 

Any good candle making firs?


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Apr 3, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> A home made Black Berry most likely! Our long time friend Doug Booth makes various types of berry and grape wines and brings several to the GTGs. This year he will adding some nice sized Fir logs along with the wine!.........(I'm out of that single malt scotch though) .......Bob



Nice!!!! I have Type II Diabetes and I love fresh blackberries. I'm thinking that the hyperglycemia caused by the fructose in berry pie could be canceled by the hypoglycemia caused by the alcohol in berry wine. Nu? lol

Since I plan to do some brush clearing near Klamath Falls, Oreygun around June, I'm considering the feasibility of the GTG. Any suggested routes, driving directions suitable for towing a 22' Alpenlite from Sprague River-Chiloquin to the McKenzie River GTG?


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 3, 2013)

*Welcome prj.......*

Looking forward to meeting you! PM me for the address and you can Google the place! Highway 58 west to Eugene Springfield will get you close.......Bob


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Apr 3, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> Looking forward to meeting you! PM me for the address and you can Google the place! Highway 58 west to Eugene Springfield will get you close.......Bob



Wrote the dates on my calendar. However, I may be pre-empted by my family for attending my oldest grandson's graduation from high school. His younger brother is still in diapers. Such is the burden of being the family patriarch. lol

P.S. As soon as he graduates from HS, he goes to ROTC boot camp and then to Engineering classes in the Fall at Arizona State University. I may not get to see him for a while.

Perhaps, I can loan him my slide rule for grins. lol


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 6, 2013)

*Not a Cheap Bump......*

But a good one...:msp_smile:...CAD fever has struck again. I just got a 610 Echo on a BIN from Ebay @ $179 delivered! It seems complete but I doubt that it's a runner, however when added to my other 4 who knows??......GTG stuff is coming along good. We are about ready to start hauling in some wood (not cottonwood) and I have a deal in the works for some "Big Nasty Chunks" for the gear drives and vintage beasts to chew on! Kitchen and fire pit areas should be ready to go in another week. I'm also going to dump a lot of stuff out of the barn. Some free and all Fair to GOOD HOMES.................See You Then......Bob


----------



## torinocobra (Apr 7, 2013)

Well I had a good haul too. A nice 890 mcculloch, sxl925W, stihl 075, pro mac 805, wright super rebel parts saw, and a cool pond bar and helper handle. I ran the 890 and the 925 today. The 925 really did have 200 lbs compression, I've read about it and its true. What a great saw. Another saw that I have wanted. Tomorrow I'm tearing into the 075 and pm805. Fun stuff. View attachment 288851


----------



## sawfun9 (Apr 7, 2013)

I'm working on getting a pair of 101b's ready. I've gotta replace seals and replace rings on one, but the cylinder is good and the other is a kart engine in great shape that's going in a fairly clean sp125 chassis. Gotta make a rear mount for it. I'll bring a 166 as well.


----------



## slowp (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm back from camping practice with Mtngal, Cedarkerf, Oregon Grown and Gologit. We had a training session on camping in a windy downpour. Hope we don't need to use our skills at your thing, but we'll be prepared.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 8, 2013)

*Good company........*

Despite the rain! Being the early part of June there is a chance for rain but we can deal with it! The old kitchen area now is larger with a metal roof, the barn doesn't leak and is interesting wandering, Liz's Bead Shack is nearly done with a nice deck, and (for Terry) we can have massive fires!!!!....:hmm3grin2orange: Also, not quite cheapo plastic hung off the barn will cover most of the out of state sissies!.............See you there.......Bob


----------



## madhatte (Apr 8, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> (I'm out of that single malt scotch though)



I reckon a clever fellow such as myself can fix that problem easily enough. 

Gotta get hoppin' on a coupla saws. Won't be bringing the same collection this time. Well, mostly. I like that P100 too much to leave it at home, and that hot-rod 036 might follow me, too. Other'n that, though, I will try to bring stuff I haven't had out before.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Apr 8, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> Despite the rain! Being the early part of June there is a chance for rain but we can deal with it! The old kitchen area now is larger with a metal roof, the barn doesn't leak and is interesting wandering, Liz's Bead Shack is nearly done with a nice deck, and (for Terry) we can have massive fires!!!!....:hmm3grin2orange: Also, not quite cheapo plastic hung off the barn will cover most of the out of state sissies!.............See you there.......Bob



My concern is gear being destroyed by sudden, strong wind gusts. Any person bothered by drizzle or rain should not be in Oreygun in the first place.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Apr 9, 2013)

torinocobra said:


> Terry, I didn't know you we're looking for that. I've got a p&c, we could probably work something out.


Saw...weet I have some big Homelites that I saved for you, please bring those it's for my personal project..atta pepper


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Apr 9, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> Despite the rain! Being the early part of June there is a chance for rain but we can deal with it! The old kitchen area now is larger with a metal roof, the barn doesn't leak and is interesting wandering, Liz's Bead Shack is nearly done with a nice deck, and (for Terry) we can have massive fires!!!!....:hmm3grin2orange: Also, not quite cheapo plastic hung off the barn will cover most of the out of state sissies!.............See you there.......Bob



Yeh those McHales Navy retirees fellas will yell at ya start'n fires round here in June - Sept...I steal there fish'n spots to even out the score:msp_biggrin:


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 9, 2013)

PasoRoblesJimmy said:


> My concern is gear being destroyed by sudden, strong wind gusts. Any person bothered by drizzle or rain should not be in Oreygun in the first place.



It isn't on the coast, sudden, violent squalls shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 9, 2013)

*Hey Terry......*

Can you get a note to those guys from Oregon Chain? It would be great to have them come........Now on a more personal note; Just today I had in my hands a spare 111s p&c in very nice shape. Gee I wonder what something like that could be worth.........Oh wait! I have a couple of them.....Bob


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Apr 9, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> It isn't on the coast, sudden, violent squalls shouldn't be a problem.



Camping in Klamath County on the Sprague River between Chiloquin and Beatty. Nice calm and sunny summer day. With no warning, wind suddenly gusted and wrapped a roll-out awning over the top of my Apache pop-up trailer. Had to bend some aluminum to get it back into its storage case. Its happened several times over there.


----------



## slowp (Apr 9, 2013)

You are in a totally different climate and it isn't summer in Chiloquin for a few months. The GTG grounds are on the west side in a valley. However, the rule for camping *any time of the year *in the PNW is to be prepared for *any* weather. I've been snowed on every month of the year here in Warshington, but was at high elevations for snow in the summer months. 

June is a fickle month and we folks on the wetside to the north are often still burning a bit of wood in the stove to heat our houses.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 9, 2013)

Youse guys/gurl are really making me want to risk a trip into orygone... trouble is that I move the skidder in a few weeks and its time to start logging again. I want to get the 090 running and drag it down there (its been monkeyed with in the past lots of grinding and stuff) and the basket case, and and... I haven't been really drunk in a few weeks, my parents have this unlabeled stuff (which is odd cause they don't drink? but its pretty good)... going away now...


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 9, 2013)

*Hey NorthMannnnnnnnn*

Reads like you would fit right in Friday and or Saturday late night..........:cool2:.......Might even get a pathway named for you....:hmm3grin2orange:...........Bob


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 9, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> Reads like you would fit right in Friday and or Saturday late night..........:cool2:.......Might even get a pathway named for you....:hmm3grin2orange:...........Bob



I'm stashin' a box of minimac parts in your shop Bob.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 9, 2013)

*Oh god no*

Please Randy!!! NO! NO! NO! I Promise, NO ONE ELSE will EVER get a path named after them! Just spare me the Mini Macs.........:msp_scared:.........Bob


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 9, 2013)

Ok Bob.
I do need to leave a waist height stump with a MacKendrick cut.


----------



## Gologit (Apr 9, 2013)

slowp said:


> We had a training session on camping in a windy downpour. Hope we don't need to use our skills at your thing, but we'll be prepared.



We got a whole lot better at setting up shelters in rainstorms than I ever really wanted to be. 

When it's raining so hard that your campfire won't stay lit you know it's raining. And that's not just a delicate Californian talking. Well, not entirely anyway. I was raised about an hour south of RandyMac...I know rain when I see it.

If we do have an unexpected downpour Slowp can get a portable awning set up faster than anybody I've ever seen. Cedarkerf and I just did the grunt work. The ladies, as usual, were the brains of the outfit.


----------



## northmanlogging (Apr 9, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> Reads like you would fit right in Friday and or Saturday late night..........:cool2:.......Might even get a pathway named for you....:hmm3grin2orange:...........Bob



problem is I have some unresolved issues with the court system in salem... not that that's ever stopped me before... (you'd think I could swallow my pride and pay the damn fine...).

But I have lots and lots of plans in the werks up this way. A whole pile of stuff to do on the same weekend. And clearing a few acres of those pesky trees, damn things just keep growing back...


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 11, 2013)

*"FarleyVille" Got Some Attention Today*

Shannon, our daughter, came by and hung out long enough for me to get going on the mowing and then fix the gear shift on the tractor so I could do the French drain (sort of ) for the new outdoor shower, trample the "Mac/Nettles and move some other rock. Mowing around the axe target and the climbing tree brought back some memories. Kid who got the top handle old Stihl from the tree is still using it, and JP's show off axe toss while teaching a sweet thing how, gets me grinning! I have to pick another top handle or two for the tree climbing rewards. Little Homelites or one of Randy's Mini Macs..............Still a lot to do but it sure felt good being out there!.........Bob


----------



## paccity (Apr 11, 2013)

mr. bob f. . do you have room for a special piece of wood for a couple special men to whittle on? and if so when would be a good time to bring it by .


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 11, 2013)

paccity said:


> mr. bob f. . do you have room for a special piece of wood for a couple special men to whittle on? and if so when would be a good time to bring it by .



I'm thinking the same thing, group project.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Apr 11, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> Can you get a note to those guys from Oregon Chain? It would be great to have them come........Now on a more personal note; Just today I had in my hands a spare 111s p&c in very nice shape. Gee I wonder what something like that could be worth.........Oh wait! I have a couple of them.....Bob



Saw....weet now I have 5 sets of 111S P/C to grab up, there coming from all over:msp_biggrin: I will get ahold of Bruce and Eric at OREGON Chain I need a some free .404


----------



## Spotted Owl (Apr 11, 2013)

paccity said:


> you could come over on 22. and get owl to come out of hiding . i should give him a call and see if he will show up. and Aaron i will do a crummy dance to make sure you make it with out any problems.



Can I come out and play too? 

Don't have much of anything in the collection anymore. I could bring the 84 and the 60" if anyone wants. Not really a long bar but it works. I need to restart the mac collection. I want iron molecules back on my testicles, RANDY you ruined me.

Anyone gonna be there that does total rebuilds? Got back my favorite 46 from the shop the other day, complete with a free cardboard casket.



Owl


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 11, 2013)

Spotted Owl said:


> Can I come out and play too?
> 
> Don't have much of anything in the collection anymore. I could bring the 84 and the 60" if anyone wants. Not really a long bar but it works. I need to restart the mac collection. I want iron molecules back on my testicles, RANDY you ruined me.
> 
> ...



Just draft Frasier's rig when he zips by.

LOL!! I'll have something yellow for you.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 11, 2013)

*I'm Here Most Anytime*

For SPECIAL PROJECTS! PM me for the phone numbers......:msp_unsure:...."T" is going to be hauling in wood later this week since he wrangled my flatbed away from here. In the meantime I will be moving the left overs from our last GTG and figuring where to put what. Lots to do but we will get it done! Terry........Thanks in advance for getting those guys. They will be a great addition! Speaking of that, T and I are going to be going over to PHILS SAW SHOP sometime soon. They were very supportive after our accident and have expressed interest in returning to our GTG. GREAT BUNCH!!! OH, and Terry, Don't count your 111 eggs until you have them in the Hen House.....:cool2:.........Bob


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 11, 2013)

*Spotted Owl!!!!*

It would be a pleasure to see you again! Don't worry about saws, there will be plenty of those around. If Randy follows through on his Mini Mac threats you can really IRON UP YOUR TESTICLES trying to get those bastards running!..........:hmm3grin2orange:.......Bob


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 11, 2013)

If I bring the minis, they will go home with Aaron, he doesn't know that yet.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 11, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> If I bring the minis, they will go home with Aaron, he doesn't know that yet.



Hey wait just a damn minute.......


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 11, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Hey wait just a damn minute.......



They are actually Lithuanian 200Ts.

http://www.arboristsite.com/chainsaw/176142.htm


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 11, 2013)

Spotted Owl said:


> Can I come out and play too?
> 
> Don't have much of anything in the collection anymore. I could bring the 84 and the 60" if anyone wants. Not really a long bar but it works. I need to restart the mac collection. I want iron molecules back on my testicles, RANDY you ruined me.
> 
> ...




There will be several of us who do saw rebuilds. You looking to rebuild something at the GTG? Bring all the parts, including gaskets and seals....


----------



## Jon1212 (Apr 12, 2013)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> <a href="http://forgifs.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://forgifs.com/gallery/d/82272-7/Bear-feeding-fail.gif?" alt="forgifs.com" /></a> f





Caution!!! Do not, I repeat, do not tease Eccentric (Aaron) aka "The Circus Bear" under any circumstances with the following:

Food

Brown Liquor

Old Magnesium Saws

Note: The above video of our dear friend Eccentric was taken over twenty years ago when some unsuspecting teenage scamps teased him during lunch with a Hostess Twinkie. His taste have changed, but his temper has remained.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Apr 12, 2013)

bear bait View attachment 289945


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 13, 2013)

*Good Day At The Fairgrounds.....*

Farleyville that is. "T" an Bryan the builder took down an old out building, cleaned up the old cookies and crap from around the racing stands and other logs, and built a giant fire....... Just cleaning up before the new logs come in and get placed. We also mowed certain camping areas for the VIPs....:msp_rolleyes:.... The barn, alas, is still a mess! Each time I go in there I find stuff I didn't remember having. The Stihl 031/32 pile, some Jonesreds 80's and smaller, mid sized Echos, a couple Sachs Dolmars, a Remington, 360 Homelites and parts, Homelite 410s and parts, and some Super EZs.......The list goes on!.........Old V-4 Wisconsin pipeline welder, Harley 3 wheel golf cart, an Italian motorbike and the list goes on........At my age and situation I'm never going to get around to doing much with any of this stuff. IT'S GOT TO GO!!! (however after the GTG we are going to build the upstairs part of the barn)........Bob, the addicted.....some symbol of hopeless happiness goes here.


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 13, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> Farleyville that is. "T" an Bryan the builder took down an old out building, cleaned up the old cookies and crap from around the racing stands and other logs, and built a giant fire....... Just cleaning up before the new logs come in and get placed. We also mowed certain camping areas for the VIPs....:msp_rolleyes:.... The barn, alas, is still a mess! Each time I go in there I find stuff I didn't remember having. The Stihl 031/32 pile, some Jonesreds 80's and smaller, mid sized Echos, a couple Sachs Dolmars, a Remington, 360 Homelites and parts, Homelite 410s and parts, and some Super EZs.......The list goes on!.........Old V-4 Wisconsin pipeline welder, Harley 3 wheel golf cart, an Italian motorbike and the list goes on........At my age and situation I'm never going to get around to doing much with any of this stuff. IT'S GOT TO GO!!! (however after the GTG we are going to build the upstairs part of the barn)........Bob, the addicted.....some symbol of hopeless happiness goes here.



Italian?


----------



## bigbadbob (Apr 13, 2013)

And what about the old VW??
Or is it too deep?:hmm3grin2orange:
Subscribed!!!


----------



## Gologit (Apr 14, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 14, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> Farleyville that is. "T" an Bryan the builder took down an old out building, cleaned up the old cookies and crap from around the racing stands and other logs, and built a giant fire....... Just cleaning up before the new logs come in and get placed. We also mowed certain camping areas for the VIPs....:msp_rolleyes:.... The barn, alas, is still a mess! Each time I go in there I find stuff I didn't remember having. The Stihl 031/32 pile, some Jonesreds 80's and smaller, mid sized Echos, a couple Sachs Dolmars, a Remington, 360 Homelites and parts, Homelite 410s and parts, and some Super EZs.......The list goes on!.........Old V-4 Wisconsin pipeline welder, Harley 3 wheel golf cart, *an Italian motorbike* and the list goes on........At my age and situation I'm never going to get around to doing much with any of this stuff. IT'S GOT TO GO!!! (however after the GTG we are going to build the upstairs part of the barn)........Bob, the addicted.....some symbol of hopeless happiness goes here.





RandyMac said:


> Italian?



Ducati? Aaron's wondering if he should leave room in the truck for an old bevel-drive something or other. Wishful thinking.....


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 14, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Ducati? Aaron's wondering if he should leave room in the truck for an old bevel-drive something or other. Wishful thinking.....



For you it would be a semi-self powered Aprilia with a tiny seat.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 14, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> For you it would be a semi-self powered Aprilia with a tiny seat.:hmm3grin2orange:



Now that's a picture. 

Maybe instead we can look forward to you riding around on an old Vespa while wearing Annie's hat. Ciao!!!


----------



## Gologit (Apr 14, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Now that's a picture.
> 
> Maybe instead we can look forward to you riding around on an old Vespa while wearing Annie's hat. Ciao!!!



I'm _definitely_ bringing my camera.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 14, 2013)

*Another day at the fair grounds,,,,,,,*

:msp_mad:.....Spent most of the day removing the steering dear from my little Mitsubishi MTE2000. It stopped turning the wheels for "T" yesterday. Looks like it's going to be a PITA to get fixed.....:bang:...."T", Shannon, and Liz have some sort of genes that makes them into the type where machines go to die! Still got a lot done though. Best part was finding three of my ported saws that I had forgotten. 42cc and a 3.3 Craftsmen, and a very nice looking Husky 257...:msp_sneaky:....wearing a 24' bar and 3/8 .050 full comp. I added some cookies to the burn pile. YES BOB, the 61 hot rod VW is still there!......The Italian bike is more of an obscure mo-ped then anything else. Complete but no spark. Found a couple more Jonesreds, some Stihls ( 024, 028, 041 and some other Stihl with a too long bar ) Keeping the 064 to torment RR2 if he's still looking for one. Found my TIMBERBEAR stash for anyone who's interested..................Most every place has been mowed and weed ate now so it's starting to look nice........Lot to do but I'm ready........Bob


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Apr 14, 2013)

4 saws well over 500cc and one sick ported Philerized 2100XP 18" .325....had to lighten the load:msp_biggrin:


----------



## sawbones (Apr 15, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Now that's a picture.
> 
> Maybe instead we can look forward to you riding around on an old Vespa while wearing Annie's hat. Ciao!!!




You talkin about this hat?


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 15, 2013)

*Hi Ric!!*


----------



## sawbones (Apr 15, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> *Hi Ric!!*





Hi Randy, Just gittin ya psyched up for a rematch. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## torinocobra (Apr 16, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> But a good one...:msp_smile:...CAD fever has struck again. I just got a 610 Echo on a BIN from Ebay @ $179 delivered! It seems complete but I doubt that it's a runner, however when added to my other 4 who knows??......GTG stuff is coming along good. We are about ready to start hauling in some wood (not cottonwood) and I have a deal in the works for some "Big Nasty Chunks" for the gear drives and vintage beasts to chew on! Kitchen and fire pit areas should be ready to go in another week. I'm also going to dump a lot of stuff out of the barn. Some free and all Fair to GOOD HOMES.................See You Then......Bob



So how does it look? Just wondering if the echo twin arrived yet. Hope it's promising. Surely with 5 of them you could make a runner. What's the part that's hard to find with these? Or are they reliable? Hope I get to see it run!


----------



## sawbones (Apr 17, 2013)

torinocobra said:


> So how does it look? Just wondering if the echo twin arrived yet. Hope it's promising. Surely with 5 of them you could make a runner. What's the part that's hard to find with these? Or are they reliable? Hope I get to see it run!



It's tough finding any parts for the twins like the AF cover.



But it's easy to find the whole saw. :cool2:


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 17, 2013)

*Hey Sheldon......*

It's here! Was as described by ebay seller, Just missing the oil tank cap, rear flywheel housing casting missing a piece where the plug wire comes out, no boots over the plugs, but very good compression on both cylinders when pulled over. I'm going to give it a shot of fuel and try to fire it up but that will likely be it for now. I expect it to run! As Ric has graphically pointed out these twins are out there. Pieces are hard to come by and the ignition pieces the most rare. I got lucky in that respect thru my contacts with RC fliers who snapped up the twins but used their own special ignition systems and was given some extras...... Good news and bad from here.....The Mitsubishi steering gear is on it's way and the tractor will be at work on the "Fair Grounds" next week,.......:msp_biggrin: the out door shower is a HOOT,.....:msp_wink: however it looks as if our septic system is going to need the leech lines redone..........:msp_scared: More to come.......Bob


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 18, 2013)

*Hell In Farleyville......*

What a day.........Squirted some fuel mix into the 610.....No fire but still good compression. No problem. I have enough extras to make a nice runner of it! Just not right away. The steering gear for the Mitsubishi came and at first glance it seemed right. However in comparing the old with it, a bracket on the column was in the wrong place. DAMMMMMMMM.....said I. Well not to worry. I'll just take the new one apart and exchange the columns. Anyone know if there are odd or even numbers of loose balls on top and bottom of the steering shaft????? May have lost a few into the cracks of the firewood pile I was working on............ Once the mess was made I rechecked the bracket that caused me to jump on a change and found that it wasn't even used on my tractor. On either shaft. The new unit would have just bolted on, no problem! Now I am looking forward to an extra day counting and greasing balls......:bang: ( make of that statement whatever you wish. I have earned it!)................Bob


----------



## torinocobra (Apr 19, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> Now I am looking forward to an extra day counting and greasing balls......:bang: ( make of that statement whatever you wish. I have earned it!)................Bob



Don't forget to grease the shaft. Don't need to count the shafts though, just divide balls by two.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Apr 22, 2013)

I just looked...the GTG is the weekend right after the big Memorial Day weekend:msp_mad::msp_mad: does not look good for me we're all on big camping trips...bummer


----------



## Gologit (Apr 22, 2013)

OREGONLOGGER said:


> I just looked...the GTG is the weekend right after the big Memorial Day weekend:msp_mad::msp_mad: does not look good for me we're all on big camping trips...bummer



Terry...we'll be coming up 97 a couple of days before the GTG. If you still can't make it but want to ship some stuff to Farley we'd be glad to meet you somewhere and take care of it.


----------



## paccity (Apr 22, 2013)

i'll hopefully be down to farlyville this week to drop off some goodies . looks like the weather will be nice. just make sure the tractor is good to go to unload.


----------



## slowp (Apr 22, 2013)

I think I am going to guarantee that it will not rain. We'll see. The Pointy Trailer, or the Smelled Like Wet Dog Trailer has a window that needs resealing. So, I shall be spending $$$ on getting that fixed, and it will never rain on my trailer again. 

I still have not tried to start up Old Sparkless since the weather has warmed up.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Apr 22, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Terry...we'll be coming up 97 a couple of days before the GTG. If you still can't make it but want to ship some stuff to Farley we'd be glad to meet you somewhere and take care of it.



All my camping gear from the weekend before...dang nothing like telling the wife I might be gone the whole month of June

Thanks B


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 22, 2013)

*Dammmmm Terry.....*

We are going to miss you and your saws almost as much as your cooking!!!!...:msp_wink:... Isn't there some way to work it out? How about camping on the banks of the Mckenzie. I can get you a nice spot right on the river with out house and hot shower...........Well I greased the balls but the tractor only got as far as out to the mail box before the steering went out again. Now it's in another set of hands. The rest of my bad luck is holding........Well pump went out because the pressure tank went bad, then the basement laundry sink overflowed with "STUFF" from the upstairs due to a clog between the house and the newly pumped septic tank. Sunday was the rooter at 7:30am and a new pressure tank by 2pm. Friday I get the new leech lines done.......That cycle should be done!!!..........."T" came in with two more big logs today and the fairgrounds are getting better! There are some new photos on the Facebook page ( Pacific Northwest GTG ) check them out! Oh and SlowP, smelling a wet dog would be a refreshing change around here......................... Bob


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 26, 2013)

*Guess it"s time to.....*

Bump this thing again.....:msp_smile:.... Leech line guys just left so that's a load off....Or at least a load that I know where it's going! "FarleyVille" Fair grounds are starting to look a little better and we should really get going on them this next few weeks. Just a reminder.....We have a gas BBQ, a regular Weber, and an old pressure tank BBQ for you to use if needed, The axe target is in good shape, the climbing trees await ( this years saw will be a twin trigger little Homelite ), the racing stands are still in good shape and there are some scores to settle, we have lots of wood for the fire pit, the shower is done and the camping areas are in good shape ( reserved and non). Those of you who have bigger rigs will use the field next to us and there is an out house there by the river with easy access to FarleyVille. The gas station in Cedar Flats sells "Clear" premium and that little restaurant is good. If your looking for a motel try the Village Inn first and stay away from the ones on Main Street, Springfield unless you have a good sense of adventure and humor! We are going to have a GREAT TIME!!!......Bob


----------



## paccity (Apr 27, 2013)

drove down to farleyville today to deliver some goodies. spent some time visiting and the grounds are looking good. can't wait for the fun.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 29, 2013)

*Nother Bump.....*

Things are getting back to normal around here......FINALLY!!!...paccity came down with a "little" chunk for the vintage "drones" ( I do mean the saws ) and we had a nice time......:msp_smile:..... "T" and Chris have got the grounds tamed and I should have the tractor together today.....FINALLY....:bang:....With it we can position the wood we have and drag some more out of the woods. Looks like we are going to be ready...........There should be some new pictures up on the Facebook site and if I can master it some here too! Remember, anything you want to know or ask is just a PM away........Bob


----------



## paccity (May 1, 2013)

bumpidy, bump.


----------



## Farley9n (May 1, 2013)

*Well......The Tractor.....*

Is still a disaster area......:bang:.....Another new steering gear is on it's way. .....Only SELF to blame! On the plus side though, I'm getting good at getting it in and out! The fair grounds are looking good, and...........:msp_smile:......The GOODIES BOX from Bailey's came today! More neat stuff, climbing and safety oriented! THANK YOU GREG!!! (If you didn't already know Bailey's is closing the Laytonville store and Grande Dog is not moving to the Woodland site. You can PM him on the AS site if you like and express feelings.).........Bob


----------



## Gologit (May 1, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> Is still a disaster area......:bang:.....Another new steering gear is on it's way. .....Only SELF to blame! On the plus side though, I'm getting good at getting it in and out! The fair grounds are looking good, and...........:msp_smile:......The GOODIES BOX from Bailey's came today! More neat stuff, climbing and safety oriented! THANK YOU GREG!!! (If you didn't already know Bailey's is closing the Laytonville store and Grande Dog is not moving to the Woodland site. You can PM him on the AS site if you like and express feelings.).........Bob



There's also a thread about Gregg parting ways with Baileys. http://www.arboristsite.com/baileys/234783.htm 

I don't know who will take over for Gregg but whoever it is will have some big shoes to fill.

Hang in there with that tractor. :bang:


----------



## Farley9n (May 2, 2013)

*Here I Am..........*

In a somewhat earlier post crying about how I am going to be getting rid of saws and stuff for various reasons ( age- situation-etc ) yet since that post I have gained six more saws not counting WTs. CAD is insidious!..........Admittedly two are for sale bait....Homelite gear drive C-5 and a Homelite XL102, but the other four are keepers. The latest is a near pristine 133S Dolmar. I still am going to get rid of a lot stuff.......I mean REALLY!!! ( anyone have a nice 143 Dolmar cylinder and piston?) Meanwhile things are coming along good here at the Fairgrounds. More wood and more relaxed! .........Bob


----------



## slowp (May 9, 2013)

It has been quiet. Too quiet. Time to bumpus this.

[video=youtube_share;pPRdj1Ce4ao]http://youtu.be/pPRdj1Ce4ao[/video]


----------



## Farley9n (May 10, 2013)

*The Little Tractor That Could......*

Now can again!.......:msp_biggrin:.....There was a time I liked mechanical stuff but now it's more like a posterior thorn. Well since my last post I have gotten two more saws, another Echo 610 and a near new Poulan 2050. Got sniped on another couple and flat beat out on a 111s ( it truly is a sickness ) Now as far as the GTG goes.....It's about time to get a handle on numbers and some organization on the campers, food, and so forth. We will have three to four ways to BBQ, gas, weber, cut up pressure tank and a dryer drum, some chairs and tables, running water in hoses, the green house, bead shack, and the out house shower. At least two porta- pottys and there is always the river!....:msp_scared:....WE have some nice big wood with a special chunk for the DRONES from Fraser, lots of other sized stuff to cookieize and even some cants for the racers. Once again there will be saws hanging in the climbing trees for the brave and desperate, the axe target is ready and a nice fire pit for early morning and LATE night.........Please PM me for information. We are easy to find and have lots of room but I would like to know about how many to expect!..... ................Bob


----------



## Gologit (May 10, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> Now can again!.......:msp_biggrin:.....There was a time I liked mechanical stuff but now it's more like a posterior thorn. Well since my last post I have gotten two more saws, another Echo 610 and a near new Poulan 2050. Got sniped on another couple and flat beat out on a 111s ( it truly is a sickness ) Now as far as the GTG goes.....It's about time to get a handle on numbers and some organization on the campers, food, and so forth. We will have three to four ways to BBQ, gas, weber, cut up pressure tank and a dryer drum, some chairs and tables, running water in hoses, the green house, bead shack, and the out house shower. At least two porta- pottys and there is always the river!....:msp_scared:....WE have some nice big wood with a special chunk for the DRONES from Fraser, lots of other sized stuff to cookieize and even some cants for the racers. Once again there will be saws hanging in the climbing trees for the brave and desperate, the axe target is ready and a nice fire pit for early morning and LATE night.........Please PM me for information. We are easy to find and have lots of room but I would like to know about how many to expect!..... ................Bob



Unless there's a fire down here we'll be there. PM sent.


----------



## slowp (May 11, 2013)

I shall be attending. Cookies? Pie? Salsa?


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (May 11, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> Now can again!.......:msp_biggrin:.....There was a time I liked mechanical stuff but now it's more like a posterior thorn. Well since my last post I have gotten two more saws, another Echo 610 and a near new Poulan 2050. Got sniped on another couple and flat beat out on a 111s ( it truly is a sickness ) Now as far as the GTG goes.....It's about time to get a handle on numbers and some organization on the campers, food, and so forth. We will have three to four ways to BBQ, gas, weber, cut up pressure tank and a dryer drum, some chairs and tables, running water in hoses, the green house, bead shack, and the out house shower. At least two porta- pottys and there is always the river!....:msp_scared:....WE have some nice big wood with a special chunk for the DRONES from Fraser, lots of other sized stuff to cookieize and even some cants for the racers. Once again there will be saws hanging in the climbing trees for the brave and desperate, the axe target is ready and a nice fire pit for early morning and LATE night.........Please PM me for information. We are easy to find and have lots of room but I would like to know about how many to expect!..... ................Bob



Thanks for all the hard work Bob and T and family I got some of the proto-type bars I'll be bringing down finally got them in.


----------



## Farley9n (May 11, 2013)

*Hey Terry.....*

Saw the fishing picture post in FB! Bring your pole, we have some fish here too! I am saving your spot under the grape trellis and there is more room by the kitchen. You should be in fine shape......See you here......Bob


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (May 11, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> Saw the fishing picture post in FB! Bring your pole, we have some fish here too! I am saving your spot under the grape trellis and there is more room by the kitchen. You should be in fine shape......See you here......Bob



Thanks Bob...hell the Californians aint there yet:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Gologit (May 11, 2013)

slowp said:


> I shall be attending. Cookies? Pie? Salsa?



All of the above?


----------



## Eccentric (May 12, 2013)

slowp said:


> I shall be attending. Cookies? Pie? Salsa?





Gologit said:


> All of the above?



And plenty of it!


----------



## Farley9n (May 12, 2013)

*Well...A HAPPY MOTHERS DAY.....*

to all who are........and to those of us who have from time to time have accepted that as part of our temporary title......:msp_rolleyes:. Shannon and "T" came over today to see MOM. That let "T" and me head out to the "Fairgrounds" to play at getting ready. He mowed and put the BBQ together between testing saws I kept dragging out. Tried out my new to me Poulan 2050 with a new 3/8 full comp on it's 20" bar. It did good! Drug out an 028 Super and an 024 with a 026 top end and got them going. Both I had ported a little about 4 years ago but wasn't pleased so they have been sitting and are up for trade or sale. Found two NOS sets of Homelite 8800 cylinders & piston, found the box that has the pin,clips and ring for Aarons cylinder, and some NOS XL & EZ cylinders and pistons. Also found that when one has been mostly sitting on ones posterior for a year and a half PLAYING CHAINSAW can be draining!..........So I'm back at the house doing ribs and the BBQ catches fire! I wished it a Happy Mothers Day and have popped a cold one..............To ALL.....Bob


----------



## Eccentric (May 12, 2013)

Unless something unforseen comes up, I'll be there on Friday afternoon/evening and will leave Sunday. Fraser has offered to let me bunk in his trailer. Maybe I shouldn't tell him that I snore......


----------



## Farley9n (May 12, 2013)

. Fraser has offered to let me bunk in his trailer. Maybe I shouldn't tell him that I snore......:dizzy:[/QUOTE said:


> Snoring? We call that Sawing Logs! No one will even notice! Hahahahahahahaha:msp_w00t::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Eccentric (May 12, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> Snoring? We call that Sawing Logs! No one will even notice! Hahahahahahahaha:msp_w00t::hmm3grin2orange:



You say that now Bob. Fraser may not agree with you on that point in a few weeks.


----------



## paccity (May 12, 2013)

if i have enough brown nourishment i'll sleep fine. i'll probably be there early to mid day fri to set up and relax , hate rushing around even though thats what i do most of the time. bob , what was that about a bullfrog carb you needed? and i still have another load to take down in the next week or so.


----------



## torinocobra (May 16, 2013)

*I will be there on Friday...*

Around noon I'm hoping, but I have my grandparents 75th anniversary party to attend on Saturday afternoon. Don't know if this means I'll be packing up and leaving or coming back for saturday night and Sunday. I had told Bob that I'd be bringing the wall tent and that I'd have an extra cot for someone, but I might just sleep in the truck now. If I need to commit one way or the other, just let me know. Otherwise, I'll play it by ear.


----------



## Farley9n (May 16, 2013)

*Sheldon.....*

We will be happy to have you here for what ever time you can. Don't worry about providing for others. This group can take care of itself!........... SEE YOU HERE........Bob


----------



## schmuck.k (May 18, 2013)

I am hoping to make it down. going throw my saws now. they haven't been run much this year. new jobs suck when you work inside most the time but hoping to change that soon.
kevin


----------



## RandyMac (May 18, 2013)

I finally got the time off approved, subject of course to the whim of the Dept.
We will be up Friday afternoon, early evening. Getting the gas money together.


----------



## Farley9n (May 18, 2013)

*YEAH!!!....Kevin & Randy.....*

Kevin, will you be "Tenting" it as last time? Randy, back in the Redwoods again with Annie? (Your trail to the kitchen has been cleaned up to the width of the sitts marks)....:msp_ohmy:....Seriously though, we are glad you can make it. Wouldn't be the same without you vets!....:msp_thumbup:......Bob


----------



## paccity (May 22, 2013)

:msp_smile:


----------



## Farley9n (May 22, 2013)

*Thanks for the*

SMILE.........Fraser! Other than the RAIN good things are happening here! "T" and I are headed over to PHILS SAW SHOP tomorrow to see the gang. Always a good time....:msp_wink: I'm going to drop off my 372 for a look. ( Maybe they can figure out why it dies in fear of Brian's.) They are planning to come again with the Hot Saws, Nitro and............just as in the past! Got 10 yards of gravel to spread with my little T-Spoon tractor, a tree or two to drop, and some smoothing around to do but things are looking good! Still hoping to hear from a few more PNW GTGers about making it but we won't be lacking for good company as it stands................I am still suffering an advanced case of CAD............added a Craftsman version 5020 and a CHERRY Homelite 540, Full wrap , 32" bar, extra chains and an 8800 top end that I had put on it a few years ago. Have been trying to get a Ryobi 46 something or other but none cheap enough yet!.......Will it ever end?......opcorn: ??? Remember to PM me for information and so forth...........Bob


----------



## Farley9n (May 24, 2013)

*Back From Phil's........*

:cool2: "T" and I had a GOOD TIME!.....May even have picked up an opponent for the WILD THING RACES. Usually I have had to supply the THINGS but if they come through with "a THINGIE" of their own it could be over for me! (or not).....:msp_sneaky: Also fussed with the 372 a bit but no definite answers. Going to use it to do the dropping and bucking of some additional GTG wood just to see if it will be allowed to come out to play! We are very close to being ready, are you?..........Bob ( PM for details or questions )


----------



## wood4heat (May 24, 2013)

Another PNW GTG!! I sure enjoyed the one at Bookerdogs place years ago, I may try and make this one!


----------



## Farley9n (May 24, 2013)

*Hey....W4H.....*

It's been a long time! Love to see you again!......Bob & "T"......


----------



## schmuck.k (May 25, 2013)

ya bob I will be tenting it again heading to madsens today to get a few things. cant wait to see everyone again.
kevin


----------



## Farley9n (May 25, 2013)

*Great kevin.....*

Any new saws? Can you bring that 2100? Need to keep Terry grounded!.............:msp_biggrin:......Oh, and did you ever get that back pack sprayer running?.....Bob


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 25, 2013)

Well Jani and I will be there Friday prolly 1 ish. The 372 is well rested for some reason. Well see if we can rustle up some grub and a dead critter part that's edible always fun with great company.


----------



## sawfun9 (May 27, 2013)

I just go one of my two 101B's going an hour and a half ago. I've never heard one of those things. Wow, they sound totally different than a 125 or 797, very deep and raspy. I'll be bringing this one but the other one will probably not get done before the GTG. I'll bring a 125 and 797 to compare it with.


----------



## Gologit (May 27, 2013)

*Drop out*

I won't be able to make it this year. I was really looking forward to it, too.

You guys and gals have fun. Run some of that heavy old iron for me.


----------



## paccity (May 27, 2013)

hope everythings ok mr. will not be the same with you not there.


----------



## Eccentric (May 27, 2013)

Gologit said:


> I won't be able to make it this year. I was really looking forward to it, too.
> 
> You guys and gals have fun. Run some of that heavy old iron for me.





paccity said:


> hope everythings ok mr. will not be the same with you not there.



+1.:msp_sad:

We'll be sure to run some of that heavy, lould old iron in your stead Bob. Are you and C. going to be at our GTG in November? I hope you are.


----------



## Gologit (May 27, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> +1.:msp_sad:
> 
> We'll be sure to run some of that heavy, lould old iron in your stead Bob. Are you and C. going to be at our GTG in November? I hope you are.



Yup, planning on Napa in November. I sure hate missing this one though...Farley is gonna start thinking I'm avoiding him.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (May 28, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> Any new saws? Can you bring that 2100? Need to keep Terry grounded!.............:msp_biggrin:......Oh, and did you ever get that back pack sprayer running?.....Bob



Bring all your 2100's orange or red I'll have both:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Eccentric (May 28, 2013)

OREGONLOGGER said:


> Bring all your 2100's orange or red I'll have both:msp_biggrin:



Neither my red or orange 2100's (2100 Super and 2100CD) will be ready for this GTG. My red 2000 is ready and will be present (that oughta be close enough methinks). Gotta get some video of a bunch of 2000/2100 Homelites idling and cutting together (IIRC our host just obtained a 2000 as well). Same with Mac Super 250's. I'll have mine. Brad will be bringing his. Fraser and RandyMac (and anyone else) please bring your S-250's too.


----------



## Farley9n (May 28, 2013)

*Bring It On.....*

More 394 fodder!.....:msp_biggrin:....Just got back from a local Saw Shop, they have donated a couple more "BIG UGLIES" for the 32" and over to play on!.....opcorn:..... While I was there I went through the damp and dark regions and scored a Dolmar 143 for $$CHEAP. Pulled over real easy with little or no compression and looked as if the muffler had been removed at one time. The saw had been there a long time. When I got it home and looked under the hood, the plug was out! Left hand pull-right thumb test showed PLENTY of compression!............I've been looking for a 143 top end for my 133s. Same weight 10cc more!!!! Time is getting Short! Weather is Getting Better! We are getting EXCITED and more ready! ................PM me for details if needed........Bob


----------



## slowp (May 28, 2013)

I think I have plotted a route that will avoid Portlandia. I think. Is McMinnville hard to go through?


----------



## RandyMac (May 28, 2013)

I'm still waiting for the whim of the dept to hit, they are getting pretty dodgy. They might deny Saturday night, so we will be up Friday anyway and depart Saturday, if they do.


----------



## Eccentric (May 28, 2013)

*The swine!!!*



RandyMac said:


> I'm still waiting for the whim of the dept to hit, they are getting pretty dodgy. They might deny Saturday night, so we will be up Friday anyway and depart Saturday, if they do.



Ask the offending admin pogue if they are a Newman fan.........and if they like their desk.

Am I still clear to crash on your couch Thursday and Sunday nights?


----------



## mad murdock (May 28, 2013)

slowp said:


> I think I have plotted a route that will avoid Portlandia. I think. Is McMinnville hard to go through?



You going to cross the Columbia @ ranier? Cornelius pass can be a best depending on the time of day you are going through. Coming into Mac from hwy 47 is a breeze, stay on 99W to Corvallis, then Hwy 34 to I 5 or you can snake through Salem town on hwy 22E to I5.


----------



## RandyMac (May 28, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Ask the offending admin pogue if they are a Newman fan.........and if they like their desk.
> 
> Am I still clear to crash on your couch Thursday and Sunday nights?



Yep, it will be good to see you.


----------



## Eccentric (May 29, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> Yep, it will be good to see you.



Thanks brother. It'll be good to see you and Annie again too.


----------



## slowp (May 29, 2013)

mad murdock said:


> You going to cross the Columbia @ ranier? Cornelius pass can be a best depending on the time of day you are going through. Coming into Mac from hwy 47 is a breeze, stay on 99W to Corvallis, then Hwy 34 to I 5 or you can snake through Salem town on hwy 22E to I5.



Yup. I bought my pointy trailer in Forest Grove and pulled it over Cornelius Pass, but I haven't been south that way, of Forest Grove. I would most likely be going through Portland at morning rush hour otherwise...:msp_scared:


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (May 29, 2013)

slowp said:


> Yup. I bought my pointy trailer in Forest Grove and pulled it over Cornelius Pass, but I haven't been south that way, of Forest Grove. I would most likely be going through Portland at morning rush hour otherwise...:msp_scared:



Drive careful weather looks saw.......weet for the weekend high 70's with no rain...unless you bring some with but bring cookies not rain:msp_w00t:


----------



## Farley9n (May 30, 2013)

*Was Able to*

Spent a little time out at the "FarleyVille Fair Grounds" today. Mowed some, moved some gravel, and started to think about what saws to have out for GTG'ers to use! If all goes well there should even be some real electricity out there!.....:msp_thumbup: The Dolmar 143 I picked up the other day turns out to be a runner! ....:msp_thumbsup: Not bad for $20....:hmm3grin2orange: I dropped by Ebay Tuesday and snagged a just listed BIN Partner 5000 in very good running and fair cosmetic shape. Should be here for a GTG unpacking!........:cool2:....I've been wanting one of those to go with my other Partners. (CAD finds work for idle fingers)......Getting Close.............Bob


----------



## slowp (May 31, 2013)

Heaven on Earth Restaurant and Bakery stops I-5 traffic with delightful southern Oregon smells (photos) | OregonLive.com

Mmmmm, cinnamon rolls.

It'd be a good place for you Collyfonians to stop. I think it is close to the straight stretch that is often a place of radar use by OSP.


----------



## mad murdock (Jun 1, 2013)

I'll expect a full report from farleyville after this weekend! I won't be able to sneak down. First break in the weather in a while and all our ships are out working. Have to stay close to the phone.


----------



## paccity (Jun 1, 2013)

bob. going to try to make it down sunday to drop of some logs. would do today but my little girl is graduating from HS today.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 1, 2013)

*Hey Fraser.....*

By the time they graduate from HS they aren't "Little Girls" anymore, at least not in their eyes!......But still in ours!...:msp_unsure:..."T" and I got a lot done yesterday, it's starting to look like a PARK in some areas. Sunday will be fine as "T" and Josh will also be here along with Bryan so there will be plenty of non-senior muscle to set logs and such. Also my GOOD NEIGHBOR has some logs to donate and we can take the trailer over and get them. (sizable Cottonwood) Speaking of trailers, we can pick and prepare where you will be placing Aarons bedroom....... Sorry mad Murdock that you are going to miss it! New faces are a neat part of the fun! SlowP: Liz & I came up here and got this place in 89 but didn't move into it until 97. In all those years we commuted from the SF Bay Area we only stopped once at "Heaven On Earth"...:msp_scared:...THAT WAS ENOUGH! Terry, if all goes well there will be a 20amp. plug by the front door of the barn and we can run an extension cord for you! I spent a few minuets cutting with my Dolmar 133s and was very impressed with it's speed and power! You all need to try it!..........Bob


----------



## Gologit (Jun 1, 2013)

slowp said:


> Heaven on Earth Restaurant and Bakery stops I-5 traffic with delightful southern Oregon smells (photos) | OregonLive.com
> 
> Mmmmm, cinnamon rolls.
> 
> It'd be a good place for you Collyfonians to stop. I think it is close to the straight stretch that is often a place of radar use by OSP.



I've been there and it's worth the stop. You guys have one for me.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 2, 2013)

You kids have fun down there, make good choices... I want pictures of the madness...


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 3, 2013)

Finally chased the last of the gremlins from the ignition system of my McCulloch Super 250 today. Caught more noise complaints from the family than I ever have when doing test cuts with *any* other saw......including several saws over 6ci and various stack 'muffler' equipped oldies. It's *loud* (although not in the same noise 'league' as the bike saws and the like). Everybody who has a running S-250 *please* bring it to the GTG. Let's see how many Super 250's we can have running and cutting at once.


----------



## wood4heat (Jun 3, 2013)

Trying to figure out where this is taking place and thought the easiest way would be to check the Facebook page. I didn't realize there was such a thing as a closed group on FB so if you see a request to join from a Brian that's me!


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 3, 2013)

Yeah, Supers be loud, you can hardly hear a PM850 running next to you. They do have a nice popping idle.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 3, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> Yeah, Supers be loud, you can hardly hear a PM850 running next to you. They do have a nice popping idle.



While I was running it yesterday I kept thinking it ran more like an 82cc 10-series than a large frame Mac. 'Felt' like a cross between a 300 and an SP-81.







http://s171.photobucket.com/user/Ec...lloch Super 250/CAM00415_zps8ca89ce8.mp4.html


http://s171.photobucket.com/user/Ec...lloch Super 250/CAM00414_zps2255990f.mp4.html


Put the shell on my Ranger yesterday. Will make hauling my crap up and back much easier. I have a feeling that it'll be more full on the trip back.


----------



## slowp (Jun 4, 2013)

How many cookies shall I bring?


----------



## Gologit (Jun 4, 2013)

slowp said:


> How many cookies shall I bring?



Shouldn't that question be "How many dozen cookies ?"


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 4, 2013)

there gonna be cookie cutting and chips again this year ?


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 4, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> While I was running it yesterday I kept thinking it ran more like an 82cc 10-series than a large frame Mac. 'Felt' like a cross between a 300 and an SP-81.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do you have a hitch?


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 4, 2013)

*There will be.........*

LOTS and LOTS of COOKIES...............Some better tasting than others......:msp_wink: Got a call this morning from one of the Cottage Grove racers (Kevin D.) and he asked if we would mind if some of the guys from Horners Saw Shop came. I said "Not at all". That's another old time shop and is linked with Phil's to put the Cottage Grove Logger Show on. This just gets better every day!..........Now on a SAD note.....The little tractor that couldn't, and then could, now can't......... The steering gear broke again!........ How's this for another sad note.....I made a care full list of only those saws I wanted to show off and have others run and it's over 35 saws!........Bob


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 4, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> Do you have a hitch?



Yessir.


----------



## schmuck.k (Jun 5, 2013)

got most my saws I bringing ready altho my super250 will olny idle right now but I will bring it. trying to be down around 1 on Friday but wheel see how a long drive with a broken tail bone might take a little while longer than I expect.
kevin


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 5, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> LOTS and LOTS of COOKIES...............Some better tasting than others......:msp_wink: Got a call this morning from one of the Cottage Grove racers (Kevin D.) and he asked if we would mind if some of the guys from Horners Saw Shop came. I said "Not at all". That's another old time shop and is linked with Phil's to put the Cottage Grove Logger Show on. This just gets better every day!..........Now on a SAD note.....The little tractor that couldn't, and then could, now can't......... The steering gear broke again!........ How's this for another sad note.....I made a care full list of only those saws I wanted to show off and have others run and it's over 35 saws!........Bob



I'll keep the xpw away from them so they don't get scared lol

Bob oakgooglitgologit won't be there so unsure of the cookie and chip race


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 5, 2013)

schmuck.k said:


> got most my saws I bringing ready altho my super250 will olny idle right now but I will bring it. trying to be down around 1 on Friday but wheel see how a long drive with a broken tail bone might take a little while longer than I expect.
> kevin



Ouch. Take lots of breaks...

Bring the Super 250. We'll get it running right.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 5, 2013)

*Got Another Call.....*

From Phil (himself) .....His son Nate has accepted my challenge and built a WILDTHING to try and take the West Coast WT Championship away from me!!!....:msp_scared:.... (should there be such a thing) One of us could be in BIG trouble......Maybe him...No chrome bore....:msp_biggrin: ) No matter the outcome it just adds to the fun..........Phil says he already blew one up.....:msp_wink:....Place your bets!....You can join in the fun by bringing your own WT or 42cc Poulan and then I have a couple more ported but without the removable head that you can rent for beer or whatever and get lucky. Not Fox News or CNN but still some POP............Bob


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 5, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Yessir.



1 7/8th"?


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 5, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> 1 7/8th"?



I think I have a 1-7/8" ball stashed somewhere. Lights connector is a flat 4-pin.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 5, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> there gonna be cookie cutting and chips again this year ?



Brian are you going to be at the GTG?


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 5, 2013)

If there is anyone that's passing through Spokane on the way to/from the GTG *and* is willing to haul a box (large powerhead) each way for me..........would you please send me a PM? Homelitejim and I have a trade going, and he can't make the GTG. I'd be happy to give you some fuel money for your trouble. Don't want/need anyone to go out of their way. Just wondering if anyone's passing that way already...


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 5, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Brian are you going to be at the GTG?



one of my employees broke his foot ,i'm kind of stuck at work this time , :msp_sad:


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 5, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> one of my employees broke his foot ,i'm kind of stuck at work this time , :msp_sad:



Dammit. Tell him to tape it up, man up, and walk it off.


----------



## mad murdock (Jun 5, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> one of my employees broke his foot ,i'm kind of stuck at work this time , :msp_sad:



That is too bad! Today, I can honestly say I sympathize wih him. I got in a car wreck this morning on the way to work, dislocated the small toe on my left foot, and cracked the bone on the toe next to it. Everyone else in my car and the other car are ok. Never had a broke toe before, it stings a tad!


----------



## slowp (Jun 5, 2013)

I made 4 dozen chocolate chip cookies this morning. Enough?

Tomorrow will be pie day.


----------



## mad murdock (Jun 5, 2013)

slowp said:


> I made 4 dozen chocolate chip cookies this morning. Enough?
> 
> Tomorrow will be pie day.



You bringing 4
Dozen pies??


----------



## Gologit (Jun 5, 2013)

*Change of plans...*

I'll be there. If everything goes right I should get in about noon or so. I won't be bringing any saws but maybe I'll go home with a couple.


Patty...better double the cookie order.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 5, 2013)

slowp said:


> I made 4 dozen chocolate chip cookies this morning. Enough?
> 
> Tomorrow will be pie day.


Add in 4 dozen oatmeal we otta be good

Very cool Bob well be glad to see you


----------



## paccity (Jun 5, 2013)

Gologit said:


> I'll be there. If everything goes right I should get in about noon or so. I won't be bringing any saws but maybe I'll go home with a couple.
> 
> 
> Patty...better double the cookie order.



glad it worked out. it will be great having you there. we will be honored to have you run some saws that will numb your hands.


----------



## paccity (Jun 5, 2013)

taking a break from saws for a few hours . to hot and sticky in the shop . i'll go back down when it cools off or if the wind picks up. the super 250 was giving me fits earlier had the carb off 4 times, put a loop of 404 full comp and it makes chips. still have not figured on how many to bring.


----------



## slowp (Jun 5, 2013)

Gologit said:


> I'll be there. If everything goes right I should get in about noon or so. I won't be bringing any saws but maybe I'll go home with a couple.
> 
> 
> Patty...better double the cookie order.



Hokay. I'm sure they must have _some _kind of medicinal powers. Some...


----------



## mad murdock (Jun 5, 2013)

paccity said:


> still have not figured on how many to bring.



Bring all yer runners! That will keep the guys and gals busy for a few minutes anyways!


----------



## Gologit (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you all. I'm looking forward to it. If I arrive before Patty on Friday I promise not to steal her reserved parking spot.


----------



## paccity (Jun 5, 2013)

there will be more saws to run than you can shake an ax at there, even if i don't bring any.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 5, 2013)

*This Just Gets......*

Better and Better........Great News Bob!!!...:msp_smile:...Plenty of saws but stay away from the YELLOW..........You'll want to keep your right arm! "T" and I just came in from fussing around out there and it's getting ready.........Got just a few more logs to set and maybe a Maple to drop and then there is the neighbors Cottonwood to fetch. A few hoses to repair so we have water by the kitchen and fire pit and then make a little room around the greenhouse sink for cleaning up. Just a reminder....The station in Cedar Flats sells clear premium at just under $5 a ga., there is a market and restaurant in Walterville ( (about 7 min. away), bring your own chairs, drinks, food, and so forth. You know the drill! No one ever,ever, goes hungry and /or thirsty!...........Better & Better..........Bob


----------



## Gologit (Jun 5, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> Better and Better........Great News Bob!!!...:msp_smile:...Plenty of saws but stay away from the YELLOW..........You'll want to keep your right arm! "T" and I just came in from fussing around out there and it's getting ready.........Got just a few more logs to set and maybe a Maple to drop and then there is the neighbors Cottonwood to fetch. A few hoses to repair so we have water by the kitchen and fire pit and then make a little room around the greenhouse sink for cleaning up. Just a reminder....The station in Cedar Flats sells clear premium at just under $5 a ga., there is a market and restaurant in Walterville ( (about 7 min. away), bring your own chairs, drinks, food, and so forth. You know the drill! No one ever,ever, goes hungry and /or thirsty!...........Better & Better..........Bob



I'll be bringing a meatloaf and some extra paper plates and forks. The meatloaf might be minus a slice or two since I'm camping at Chiloquin on the way up but I'll try to get _most_ of it there.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 6, 2013)

Just revived a spectacularly ugly 064. It has a story, too. I'll leave directly from work Friday which should put me in Farleyville around 7PM that evening. I'll load the truck tomorrow night. It will be a parapsychological mix of stuff that runs and stuff I HOPE will run. Fraser has asked for some P100 parts; anybody else have requests?


----------



## "T" n "Me" (Jun 6, 2013)

:hmm3grin2orange: figured out the correct username/email/password FINALLY!  
Hi there!
See you all tomorrow!


----------



## torinocobra (Jun 6, 2013)

I'll bring lots of forks and spoons and paper towels. And some chainsaws too. See you soon.


----------



## slowp (Jun 6, 2013)

*I-5 closure*

I'm definitely going around.

Severe traffic anticipated for I-5 weekend closures


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 6, 2013)

*Since Nate posted up regarding parts requests....*

I'm in need of a rim drive clutch drum for a Homelite 2000/2100. Would prefer a drum that uses 'normal' seven spline rims rather than the damn six spline rims. I believe that a rim drive drum from/for a Homelite 750 woul work for me. Also am looking for a six spline 404-7 rim for the six spline drum that is on my 2000A.

I have an NOS .404-8 spur drum for an XP1000-1050 to trade. 

Also bringing a good used 20" 3/8-.058G D009 large Husky mount Oregon Powermatch bar to trade. 

I'm bringing a friend's 28" (or 32"...can't remember right now) Stihl branded .404-.063G D033 large Stihl mount bar an chain. It's in very nice shape, with most of the paint intact. He is looking for a D025 small Stihl mount bar/chain in trade for it

I have various old Homelite, McCulloch, and Poulan parts (and saws) that I could bring up. I'll check back here right before I head out to see if anybody posts a 'need' that I can cover..


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 6, 2013)

Aaron, 7.62x38R.


----------



## slowp (Jun 6, 2013)

I have no chainsaw parts.

However, the huckleberry pie odor is wafting through the house. They are in the oven. More cookies to follow.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 6, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> Aaron, 7.62x38R.



Nagant revolver rounds? Yikes. I THINK I have some squirreled away somewhere. It'll have to wait 'til the next trip unless you want me to spend the day searching through boxes so that I arrive at your place after sundown.

There's ONE box I can look in quickly. If it's there I'll stash it in the ranger. Does Annie still have that .357RM chambered rolling block? If so I'll have a gift for her.

For the future:

Real Guns - Handloading the Weird, the 7.63x38R Nagant



slowp said:


> I have no chainsaw parts.
> 
> However, the huckleberry pie odor is wafting through the house. They are in the oven. More cookies to follow.



Patty leave the chainsaw parts stuff to us neanderthals. What you're bringing to the 'party' is *extremely* valuable.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## slowp (Jun 6, 2013)

Pies are out and cooling, 12 cookies are in the oven.....

I will bring all two of my saws. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## dieselsmoke (Jun 6, 2013)

So we can bring saws that DON'T run?? I don't have a rig big enough!


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 6, 2013)

*Take A Number......*

All non runners are going to have to fight for space on the barn floor.........Those are the ones that are easy to get and never seem to go away!......"T" took down a Maple to mill into cants and the RENTAL TRACTOR we were using to yard them just got a flat.......We are having a great time but it's getting hard to catch a break. By the time the guy gets here to change the tire the tractor is due back..........IS THIS LIVING?....OR WHAT?......Bob


----------



## paccity (Jun 6, 2013)

the running saw thing is funny. thats what i'm dealing with right now. certain saws that ran when laid up are giving me a stroke. the mac 99 with the 8' that always ran won't stay running now, so unless some one want's to tackle that monster i'll bring it. have not the time or patients right now. the 2100 started puking bar oil , i'll look at that to-nite . fired up the 795 and i all of the suden has ether an air leak or carb issue's . Aarron what was the drive #'s on the .404 again. on the part's wish list is a rim drive in .404 for the 990d. if any one has let me know. i'll stop whining now , and every one drive safe. .


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 6, 2013)

Running behind as usual. Stop and go traffic through Willits, Ca. Randy PM or email your new address to me please.

Fraser 94DL and 106DL of .404-.063G please. Thanks my friend.

Almost through Willits now. I hope things pick up.....


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 6, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Running behind as usual. Stop and go traffic through Willits, Ca. Randy PM or email your new address to me please.
> 
> Fraser 94DL and 106DL of .404-.063G please. Thanks my friend.
> 
> Almost through Willits now. I hope things pick up.....



Gotcha, there are about 25 turns to make when you get this far.:yoyo:


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 6, 2013)

*Well, "T" and I are hanging it up.......*

He is taking 5, 8 footers home to mill into cants.......Tomorrow morning I am heading into town to pick up a list of incidentals and then when I return it's saw prep time! Some of these saws have not run in the last 4 years. Then there are the ones I have recently gotten that need to be tried......Happy Madness.....Some Just Bake while we lesser beings struggle with mechanicals.....:msp_smile:....Did I say, "Is This Living? Or What"?........Bob


----------



## slowp (Jun 6, 2013)

The Pointy Trailer is folded up with pies and cookies inside. It is all hooked up, no thanks to _The Balls Of Accuracy_. I'm shooting for leaving at the butt crack of dawn. The house sitter is aware of this, and will be on patrol.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 6, 2013)

Aaron made it this far, the next leg is easier.


----------



## ckelp (Jun 6, 2013)

well, i wish i could go but the wife would find me and ask me why i left her with a 5 month old..


----------



## dieselsmoke (Jun 7, 2013)

Damn, I thought I'd be healthy by now. But my wreaked back is telling me no, to the maxi-drive and then pulling on a full size heavy weight saw. I'll be missing the fun this time.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry to hear that Brad.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Jun 7, 2013)

opcorn:

Have fun guys and gals!


----------



## schmuck.k (Jun 7, 2013)

Finished packing should be on the road in a few cant wait to see everyone again
Kevin


----------



## "T" n "Me" (Jun 7, 2013)

Farley wants me to tell everyone that he is at the barn and not online today.....if you get to the area and need directions you'll have to message me ( shannon / t n me ). . Have safe travels and see you soon!


----------



## ckelp (Jun 7, 2013)

"T" n "Me" said:


> Farley wants me to tell everyone that he is at the barn and not online today.....if you get to the area and need directions you'll have to message me ( shannon / t n me ). . Have safe travels and see you soon!



when is the jet coming to pick me up???? i've been waiting at the airport for over an hour


----------



## "T" n "Me" (Jun 7, 2013)

ckelp said:


> when is the jet coming to pick me up???? i've been waiting at the airport for over an hour


The airport!? Darn! The van just left to pick up your wife and 5 month old at the train station.... :redface::msp_biggrin:


----------



## ckelp (Jun 7, 2013)

"T" n "Me" said:


> The airport!? Darn! The van just left to pick up your wife and 5 month old at the train station.... :redface::msp_biggrin:



if my wife is up there without me she must be delivering my prototype, a 394xp that runs on tap water


----------



## "T" n "Me" (Jun 8, 2013)

View attachment 299176


----------



## "T" n "Me" (Jun 8, 2013)

ckelp said:


> if my wife is up there without me she must be delivering my prototype, a 394xp that runs on tap water



River water.....will it run on river water?! We've got lotsa that!


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 9, 2013)

View attachment 299286


----------



## madhatte (Jun 9, 2013)

... and a great time was had by all. Imagine that!

Once again, the Farleyville clan knocked it out of the park with a GTG that was both a hoot and a holler. Great to see everybody, ran some awesome machines that I wold likely never have had the chance to otherwise, and THE FOOD. Holy cow, the food. Yep, these GTG thingamajiggys are about as much fun as a human can have with pants on.


----------



## ckelp (Jun 9, 2013)

madhatte said:


> ... and a great time was had by all. Imagine that!
> 
> Once again, the Farleyville clan knocked it out of the park with a GTG that was both a hoot and a holler. Great to see everybody, ran some awesome machines that I wold likely never have had the chance to otherwise, and THE FOOD. Holy cow, the food. Yep, these GTG thingamajiggys are about as much fun as a human can have with pants on.



well hopfuley i can make it next year


----------



## paccity (Jun 9, 2013)

GREATTIME. best of all the host and all the folks.:msp_wink:


----------



## "T" n "Me" (Jun 9, 2013)

View attachment 299476


----------



## "T" n "Me" (Jun 9, 2013)

View attachment 299477


----------



## "T" n "Me" (Jun 9, 2013)

that was FUN! Thank You all for coming. What a great bunch of folks! Nice to catch up with old friends and meet new ones too! 

I cannot figure out how to post more than one photo at a time on this site via ipad, though I will keep trying!.... 
There Are several videos and photos on the Facebook page called Pacific Northwest GTG. 

We will also keep you posted on how the garage door remodel turns out:msp_w00t:


----------



## atpchas (Jun 9, 2013)

What a wonderful event! A most gracious host, friendly and helpful participants, and some absolutely great saws - my ears are still ringing and I was using muffs!
Here are a few pics....


----------



## atpchas (Jun 10, 2013)

and more...


----------



## atpchas (Jun 10, 2013)

and some more....


----------



## atpchas (Jun 10, 2013)

and a few more...


----------



## sawfun9 (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks to our wonderful hosts and evereybody there for a fantastic time.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jun 10, 2013)

What happened today?

Got home last night about 2 and the boy and his friend were buried under the hood of the truck. We just got in from getting that figured out. He needed my ride to get things done this morning. There was still some things that needed to be talked about there today, I was gonna climb with someone else, but I don't remember who that was.

We had a great time out there. Tammy had a great time, this was an entirely new experience for her, from start to finish. She really had fun getting her saw out of the tree. I need to find out if anyone has pictures of that. 

I'm kicking myself in the butt now for missing out the last couple years. Believe it or not I forgot how much fun that this event really is. Bob hit the nail on the head, this isn't just a group of people, it's an extraordinary group of people.

Bob, Mrs. Bob, T, Mrs T. Thanks for a very good and far too short of a time. 

Oh ya. Hey Bob it was the dog that took out your garage door......really.



Owl


----------



## mad murdock (Jun 10, 2013)

atpchas said:


> and a few more...


Is that a Swedish torch you guys lit off there? That was a big one!! Looked like great times


----------



## dieselsmoke (Jun 10, 2013)

*Thanks*

Thanks to Bob and family for hosting a great time. You folks have a beautiful place and a perfect setting for this type of event.
I finally got to meet the people that make up this awesome site. I only made to down for the day, but it was totally worth the drive. Thanks again, Brad.


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Jun 10, 2013)

Spotted Owl said:


> What happened today?
> 
> Got home last night about 2 and the boy and his friend were buried under the hood of the truck. We just got in from getting that figured out. He needed my ride to get things done this morning. There was still some things that needed to be talked about there today, I was gonna climb with someone else, but I don't remember who that was.
> 
> ...


 I should have a couple photos for you think you folks were still on the way up I'll check today


----------



## "T" n "Me" (Jun 10, 2013)

View attachment 299568


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Jun 10, 2013)

The best GTG in the country is in Springfield OR in the PNW with 25 saw stations, 6 race cants all made by hand...thanks T and thanks for the tour of your mill. Thanks to paccity for the huge Maple that the 090's could cut we had 4 090's there with 8ft bars, 5 797's, several Supers and a 101b thanks sawfun9. We had Team Mtgal carving Swedish candles for our down time sitting, Miss P famous cookies and Huckleberry pie..none left to take home:msp_angry:. Many thanks for Team Phils out of Florance OR for making the trip as well as the cali folks bet they don't want to go back...yuk and to all the Warshington peeps for not bringing any rain..they brought the heat indeed.

The only thing that got hurt is the garage door at the main house via a sweet Lab with a lead foot..we all laughed till the wee hours. Thanks Mrs T and good ears by Team Schmuck..he called it

Next stop for me is the races on the 4th and then the Lumberjack Competition in Cottage Grove I'll do all the events there


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 10, 2013)

This is asking a lot, but would anybody be willing to add captions to some of the pictures. It would be fun for me to be able to put faces with the names I see on a daily basis. Thanks in advance


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 10, 2013)

View attachment 299571


Winner of the saw...... Rather, she Earned it! Great Climb! 



And, there is video..... Just a small page user problem with uploading.......I can't figure out how....lol. It'll be on the fb page too. :msp_wink: Mrs.T "Me"!


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jun 10, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> View attachment 299571
> 
> 
> Winner of the saw...... Rather, she Earned it! Great Climb!
> ...



Fixed the pic.:wink2:


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 10, 2013)

Bob (Gologit), Randy (RandyMac), and 'T' running my McCulloch Super 250. Big black ants boiled out of that hole in the log while 'T' was cutting.









Sheldon (Torinocobra) running his Homelite 750.









Charlie (Atpchas) running his Stihl Lightning.





Bob catching some action.


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks Aaron, great pics!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Jun 10, 2013)

Great pics ,sorry couldn't make it


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 10, 2013)

Left to right; A gentleman who's name I can't recall, Don (Sawfun9), and Mike (can't remember his AS name) putting their heads together to get a McCulloch 101B 'Kart' engine powered saw running right. Fraser (Paccity) and Spotted Owl (sorry Owl.....I'm terrible with remembering names) are in the background discussing something. Fraser (white shirt) is just off of Mike's left shoulder. Spotted Owl is in the blue shirt. I believe that's "T" sitting in the chair on the far right of the pic.









Sheldon (Torinocobra) running his newly obtained Remington PL7A. A compact 95cc saw.









Mike posing with an 090G wearing a 96" (yes 8 *foot*) sprocket nose bar, and with the 101B powered Mac.









A wickedly fast (and LOUD) Husky 3120. Not quite stock...


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 10, 2013)

Terry (Oregonlogger) running his McCulloch Super 797. Fraser (Paccity), Kevin (Schmuck.k), and Patty (SlowP) in the background.













Nate (Madhatte) running a couple McCulloch SP125C's in the BIG log. Patty (SlowP), Bob (Gologit), and Fraser (Paccity) watching Nate in the background.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 10, 2013)

Saturday morning. Some conversation, coffee, and some fantastic home-made breakfast pastry. Left to right; Terry (Oregonlogger), Brian (Cedarkerf), Sheldon (Torinocobra), Fraser (Paccity), and Charlie (Atpchas).





Kevin (Schmuck.k) discussing things with Ben (the Used Dog) as Bob (Gologit) and Patty (SlowP) look on.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 10, 2013)

*Thanks to all participants!!!............*

With a SPECIAL...."OH MAN"........To those PNW GTGers who were able to come early and/or stayed late working their asses off keeping us rolling! What a GREAT BUNCH....:msp_smile:....They are what makes these GTGs SPECIAL to us and all!.....:msp_thumbsup:.........We also had some GREAT FIRST TIMERS adding new dimensions (think bars & cc's) to the fun! THIS was a SPECIAL YEAR for us and no matter how many more of these we do, this one has the "warm place"....:msp_smile:....On a more personal note, it gives me GRINNING PLEASURE to relate to all those who rabidly follow every WildThing race, that I was able to once again defend my mostly personally appointed, "PACIFIC NORTHWEST WILDTHING CHAMPIONSHIP" !!!.......:msp_wink:.....It was close & without your support I never could have done it!.....More to come.......Bob


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 10, 2013)

*A big thank you!!!*

Thank you again Bob for another great GTG! And to all that showed up and helped with the supply of wood and the work that was involved in getting it set up.
Brian and I just got home a little while ago.
Needless to say we had a great time and really enjoyed seeing our friends and making new ones.
We did a lot of cutting, joking, ribbing each other and eating some great food!
A special thanks to Shannon for helping out your Dad and cooking for us.
I look forward to the next one.
I also had fun showing someone how to do a little carving.


----------



## slowp (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks for hosting us. The Used Dog recovered enough by the time we made a stop at Longview for groceries and coffee and was able to hop in the pickup without an assist. 

That shower is great! 

I'll practice my candle making for next year. The candles were a hoot to make. 

No time yet to download pictures and video. The temperate rainforest was taking over the yard so I had to run the lawnmower. One drawer was on the floor in the pointy trailer when I opened it up. Must be that Cornelius Pass? The Used Dog is catching up on his sleep. 

Thanks and hope to see youse guys again.


----------



## dieselsmoke (Jun 11, 2013)

Great pics Aarron!! It sounds like everyone made it home safe.
For all Facebook users, check out all the pics/videos Shannon has posted. 
Did anybody get close-up pics of Terry's "slightly" modified Super 797?? A Very unique intake setup, made for a very hungry saw, very nice.


----------



## paccity (Jun 11, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/video/video.php?v=10200127649378419


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 11, 2013)

Bob thank you soo much for the perfect weekend. You and "T" really out did yourselfs what a great setup. Breakfast by the river was a real treat and thank you Shannon for cooking. I know I speak for all when I say we love the shower setup.

Heres a few pics.

A pretty Mac








Schmuck goes East coast whith his ported 390






Randy mac and Gologit discuss the latest in skull covers






Eccentric touches up some vintage iron


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 11, 2013)

It is a great honor and privilege to be able to attend this GTG, it is one of my top events of the year. I can't thank Bob and family enough, for providing such a stellar atmosphere, location and hospitality. 
As always, we left with more than happy memories.
Bob, the grapes survived the trip home, good the thing the border check station was closed. They will be finding their place in our yard soon.
As will the Alders that slowp gave us, the spot has been picked out for them. Many thanks, plants are an enduring reminder of good friends.
I want to thank Kevin for the cammo job on the book, I owe you one.
The Super EZ Homelite in the wooden box will be a traveling companion, couldn't ask for a better set-up.

Aaron, having you there was great, you had anything we needed, when we needed it. You were able to keep the old Ford moving, it was a comfort having you follow us all the way up and back.

Terry, the hat is in an honorable spot.
That evening playing with the McCullochs on the tailgate of old Orange was a blast. 

More later, still catching up on things.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 11, 2013)

*More pics*

Have to say a big thank you for the chance to run 2 of the 090s 

More pics

Mike and his 090 g with 96 inch bar






Saws of many colors





Cookies anyone just a few theres tons more


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 11, 2013)

Something Bob does is give a chance to win a free saw by climbing up and getting it. Torinocobra got one of them. Hey Bob when you gonna hang that 064 up there youd get a big fight for the chance to climb for that one :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:






Mntngal has fun carving faces in scandahoovian candles theyre fun to watch burn.








The world famous world traveling used dog


----------



## slowp (Jun 11, 2013)

You'll need to turn your screen a bit. Mtngal's Scandihoovian Candle.

[video=youtube_share;W-8wMB_zlxo]http://youtu.be/W-8wMB_zlxo[/video]


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 11, 2013)

*Some Quotes*

RESULTS NOT EXCUSES

Don't get caught on the wrong side of stupid

The dog did it


----------



## slowp (Jun 11, 2013)

Correction. The Used Dog did not do it.:msp_smile:

View attachment 299738
View attachment 299739
View attachment 299740


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 11, 2013)

slowp said:


> Correction. The Used Dog did not do it.:msp_smile:
> 
> View attachment 299738
> View attachment 299739
> View attachment 299740



But they say the dog that the used dog really really likes did


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 11, 2013)

Cedarkerf said:


> Absolutely awesome picture. There stands about 175 years of combined logging experience!:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 11, 2013)

HuskStihl said:


> Absolutely awesome picture. There stands about 175 years of combined logging experience!:msp_biggrin:



Well since neither Kevin or I have any logging experience.................you're getting that figure solely from the two 'veterans' in the foreground. I'm thinking Bob and Randy may have something to say to you regarding your math......opcorn:


----------



## Hedgerow (Jun 11, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Well since neither Kevin or I have any logging experience.................you're getting that figure solely from the two 'veterans' in the foreground. I'm thinking Bob and Randy may have something to say to you regarding your math......opcorn:



Yeah... Bob's got that much himself...



Randy's on his own...

:msp_sneaky:


Great pics guys...


----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 11, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Well since neither Kevin or I have any logging experience.................you're getting that figure solely from the two 'veterans' in the foreground. I'm thinking Bob and Randy may have something to say to you regarding your math......opcorn:



I was actually only speaking about Bob and Randy! I actually thought my estimate was somewhat conservative. Just kidding... I was merely jesting good naturedly at the expense of our distinguished colleagues. Except for the emoticons, they reflect genuine admiration.

East TX weather forecast: Possible musical hammers falling from the sky:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 11, 2013)

*Door Estiments Coming Tomorrow.....*

For those that are interested.....To set the record straight.....IT WASN"T THE "USED DOG DRIVING". and for the curious.... Think, golf cart about 15 feet from door, the girls and grand kids along with a large Rot/Lab piling in, so in order to make room someone says "SIT"!....... He did!.......... Poor dog never had a chance at steering as he was looking the wrong way.............Later we tried to get him to pose with his paws on the wheel but I don't think he feels like driving anymore. On a less expensive note: Some of you may have left stuff behind.....Bars, chains, saws, chairs and so forth.....If you are missing anything let me know and I will look, find and work out a return. We had a GREAT TIME......."Was That Living?" "OR WHAT?"..............Still Grinning.......Bob


----------



## MNTAINGAL23 (Jun 11, 2013)

*Cool!!*



slowp said:


> Correction. The Used Dog did not do it.:msp_smile:
> 
> View attachment 299738
> View attachment 299739
> View attachment 299740



I love the way the pictures turned out! Very cool!!


----------



## Gologit (Jun 11, 2013)

There's not much I can say that hasn't already been said. This was my first Farleyville GTG but it won't be my last.

Many thanks to Bob, T, and Shannon for all the hard work and extra effort. I can't think of anything that wasn't perfect. People, weather, food, saws, great campfire conversation...it was all just right.

I just got home today and haven't converted any pictures yet but I will as soon as possible.


----------



## schmuck.k (Jun 11, 2013)

I had a great time and wanted to say thanks to bob and t for the great time!
Great food and better company cant beat that.
Kevin


----------



## "T" n "Me" (Jun 11, 2013)

View attachment 299796

Chase <3


----------



## "T" n "Me" (Jun 11, 2013)

Only 360 days left until the next one.....better put in for your vacation time now!..... Looking forward to doing it all again! I had no idea there were two tree saws that were climbed for......wish I had video of torinocobra getting his............... Breakfast on the river was absolutely My Pleasure. Glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Gologit (Jun 11, 2013)

"T" n "Me" said:


> Only 360 days left until the next one.....better put in for your vacation time now!..... Looking forward to doing it all again! I had no idea there were two tree saws that were climbed for......wish I had video of torinocobra getting his............... Breakfast on the river was absolutely My Pleasure. Glad you enjoyed it!



Breakfast On The River...it was so good that it deserves capital letters! Thanks again Shannon.


----------



## Spotted Owl (Jun 12, 2013)

OREGONLOGGER said:


> I should have a couple photos for you think you folks were still on the way up I'll check today



That would be fantastic and very much appreciated.



Owl


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Jun 12, 2013)

Spotted Owl said:


> That would be fantastic and very much appreciated.
> 
> 
> 
> Owl



Yep there's one up now on the fb page GTG thanks for coming and don't miss next year we'll keep ya posted

-Cascade Saw


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 12, 2013)

*I Just Came In From.....*

Putting more stuff away before the rain gets here. As usual we have more than we started with so if you are missing some things let me know. Kevin, have you tried that 020 Auger, or the 330 Poulan yet? Let me know how you like them. Nate, that old Homelite is still here. What's up with that? Terry, we never did get down on the 111s piston & cylinder set. Sheldon, did you get the manual for that little super 2? I will save it for you. Aaron, as soon as you get into that 2100s let me know. I am real interested in that piston/cylinder shape. That's about it for the free form memory stuff.......I have just been given the video done by Wayne and will send that and the pictures taken by his wife Judy to all that would like it. Just be sure that I have a current address........HEY?.....Was That Living? Or What?......Bob


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 13, 2013)

Sounds like all had a great time.
I like the new garage door opener!!!
Will try for next year.
BTW I could hear the saws from Mt. St. Helen's on Saturday!!!
Just couldn't make it.
BBB


----------



## madhatte (Jun 14, 2013)

Arrgh, I AM short a Homelite! Hard to keep track of THAT MANY saws, y' know? Already planning a couple builds for next time. Rackin' the old brain-pan for a way to do a GTG near here, too. I seem to be able to manage space or permission but not both. Anybody who wonders if these things are as fun as we all keep saying they are had best come and find out.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 14, 2013)

madhatte said:


> Arrgh, I AM short a Homelite! Hard to keep track of THAT MANY saws, y' know? Already planning a couple builds for next time. Rackin' the old brain-pan for a way to do a GTG near here, too. I seem to be able to manage space or permission but not both. Anybody who wonders if these things are as fun as we all keep saying they are had best come and find out.



Yup more new people need to come and join the fun there's plenty to be had. Jani and I have several great friends,gotten to run any saw imaginable learned some cool stuff like scandahoovian candles eat way to much and on and on.
By the way Nate could you post that pic of the candle burning you took


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Jun 14, 2013)




----------



## madhatte (Jun 14, 2013)

Cedarkerf said:


> By the way Nate could you post that pic of the candle burning you took



Soitenly! Here you be: 






For the record, here's the Wild Thing that DIDN'T win:


----------



## torinocobra (Jun 15, 2013)

Well I just wanted to give some more thanks to everyone. I had a great time. Randy, thanks for the 075 parts. I'm close to being able to put one together. I know, I know, it's an 075, but running the dogs helps me appreciate the good ones. Let me know when you are looking for something, I'd like to return the favor. Aaron, keep me posted on your 2000, I'm real curious. Fraser, here's a reminder-bill chance, hebo. Terry, you lucky dog, I hope you enjoy that 1-92. It looked promising. We should also thank Baileys for their contributions, as well as Phils saw shop for all the alcohol---powered saws. Bob, I'll be around for that manual sometime. Thank you for the food, fuel, saws, showers, and all the hard work you and T put in to make this so outstanding. Oh the saws. I'm still losing sleep over that dolmar. So many good saws, but that dolmar. Wow. Hopefully I see you all again sooner than later. That was living!


----------



## paccity (Jun 15, 2013)

torinocobra said:


> Well I just wanted to give some more thanks to everyone. I had a great time. Randy, thanks for the 075 parts. I'm close to being able to put one together. I know, I know, it's an 075, but running the dogs helps me appreciate the good ones. Let me know when you are looking for something, I'd like to return the favor. Aaron, keep me posted on your 2000, I'm real curious. Fraser, here's a reminder-bill chance, hebo. Terry, you lucky dog, I hope you enjoy that 1-92. It looked promising. We should also thank Baileys for their contributions, as well as Phils saw shop for all the alcohol---powered saws. Bob, I'll be around for that manual sometime. Thank you for the food, fuel, saws, showers, and all the hard work you and T put in to make this so outstanding. Oh the saws. I'm still losing sleep over that dolmar. So many good saws, but that dolmar. Wow. Hopefully I see you all again sooner than later. That was living!


will do sheldon. will be talking with a couple of folks that should know the name. i'll give ya a call when i have any info.


----------



## paccity (Jun 17, 2013)




----------



## Farley9n (Jun 17, 2013)

*In ALL FAIRNESS TO.....*

Randy Mac..... He didn't camp in there this year. Nearby though. That was Randy's camp from 2-years ago and there is a possibility that some dastardly, naferious, campers may have sneaked into the fairgrounds to do some drinking and McCulloch poaching..........:msp_wink:........Bob


----------



## paccity (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jun 30, 2013)

It looks like you had a lot of fun at the PNW GTG. We suffered in the 104 degree heat watching our grandson graduating from Colfax High School. Those poor kids had to sit in the hot sun for over 2 hours in their caps and gowns. The GTG would have been more fun, but we grandparents have to pay our dues.


----------



## torinocobra (Jul 22, 2013)

I just wanted to let everyone within range know that this coming weekend and the next, July 27-28 and August 3-4 is the steam up in Brooks, OR at Antique Powerland. Lots of fun stuff to see that I know all of you would enjoy and appreciate. Hope to see everyone there!


----------



## paccity (Jul 22, 2013)

yes indeed , welcome everyone to come by and see. good times for all. fraser,.


----------



## Farley9n (Jul 22, 2013)

*How About Another GTG ???*

As some of you know we have been well supported by some of our local and not quite racers. They haven't missed bringing some HOT SAWs each year and have been open and helpful to all. Well this year it's fallen upon Kevin Dunnavin to put on the Cottage Grove logging show, (AUG 16th and 17th one show each day) and he is doing all he can to get some well known racers to come and do their stuff! (Mel Lentz, Mike Forrester, Dennis Cahoon, Points Leaders from the American Lumber Jacks and others) There's not a lot of local chances to see these guys in action and I'm not going to miss it! SOOOOOOO Here's my idea......The Cottage Grove fair grounds are not too far from here, twenty mile range, we still have lots of wood, the out door shower, room for camping, fire pit, cooking stuff ( two new garage doors) and so forth. All we need to GTG !!! Lets Do It Again! Come Friday, catch the show Saturday, BBQ, and talk dirty Saturday night .....and....well you know the drill.....MORE TO COME.......Bob


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Jul 23, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> As some of you know we have been well supported by some of our local and not quite racers. They haven't missed bringing some HOT SAWs each year and have been open and helpful to all. Well this year it's fallen upon Kevin Dunnavin to put on the Cottage Grove logging show, (AUG 16th and 17th one show each day) and he is doing all he can to get some well known racers to come and do their stuff! (Mel Lentz, Mike Forrester, Dennis Cahoon, Points Leaders from the American Lumber Jacks and others) There's not a lot of local chances to see these guys in action and I'm not going to miss it! SOOOOOOO Here's my idea......The Cottage Grove fair grounds are not too far from here, twenty mile range, we still have lots of wood, the out door shower, room for camping, fire pit, cooking stuff ( two new garage doors) and so forth. All we need to GTG !!! Lets Do It Again! Come Friday, catch the show Saturday, BBQ, and talk dirty Saturday night .....and....well you know the drill.....MORE TO COME.......Bob



I'm in.. saw......................................weet thanks Bob yeh not far at all to Cottage Grove and I can play a round of Disc Golf before it gets to hot course is right there..best of both worlds....T I need a caddy I pay in PBR:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## madhatte (Jul 24, 2013)

You can probably guess my response... I'm there if I'm not on a fire! Of course, this year we have a minimal crew, so it's pretty likely that I'll be on a short leash. I'll know more as the day approaches. Haven't been to Cottage Grove in years. Might take a jaunt up the Row River if I can make it. See what my old haunts look like. Always loved the grocery-gas-post office-tavern in Dorena. Wonder if the cool old pirate of a retired Merchant Marine that ran the place is still kicking.


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 24, 2013)

madhatte said:


> You can probably guess my response... I'm there if I'm not on fire! Of course, this year we have a minimal crew, so it's pretty likely that I'll be on a short leash. I'll know more as the day approaches. Haven't been to Cottage Grove in years. Might take a jaunt up the Row River if I can make it. See what my old haunts look like. Always loved the grocery-gas-post office-tavern in Dorena. Wonder if the cool old pirate of a retired Merchant Marine that ran the place is still kicking.



Maybe do that McCulloch deal.


----------



## slowp (Jul 24, 2013)

I'll try. I have entered the void of dentistry. :msp_sad:


----------



## madhatte (Jul 25, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> Maybe do that McCulloch deal.



I see what you did there.


----------



## Farley9n (Jul 25, 2013)

*Looking Good...!*

IT' shaping up to be a fun week end! Well two week ends really what with the Steam Up on the 3rd and the logging show on the 16 & 17th........Can't wait! PM me if you need anything......Bob


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Jul 25, 2013)

slowp said:


> I'll try. I have entered the void of dentistry. :msp_sad:



Quit pull'n our teeth:msp_biggrin: heal at god speed my friend


----------



## RandyMac (Jul 29, 2013)

I really need a vacation, don't think the time off is available.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jul 29, 2013)

Will have to miss it again!!!:msp_sad:
Will be riding the great divide at that time.:msp_w00t:
BBB


----------



## Farley9n (Jul 29, 2013)

*Little GTG Still On.......*

There hasn't been a lot of response as yet but we are going on with our plans to host the mini GTG and attend the Cottage Grove Logging Show over the week end of the 15th thru 17th of Aug. We will also be at the Steam up on Saturday the 3rd. Hope to see a lot of our GTG Friends for both!!!! Now on to a more serious note: Those of you who are fans of the Wild Thing Racing will be pleased to know that your PNW Champ (me) has been further modifying his winning saw. "You Can't Rest Easy When You Are The Champ".............Bob


----------



## Farley9n (Jul 31, 2013)

*Still a Bit Quiet But....*

To add to the week ends adventure, there is also going to be a Chain Saw Carving Show in Blue River and that's just up river from us a few miles. What's not to like about a week end with a GTG, Logging show, Carving show, BBQ, Cookies & Noodles, Talking dirty, PBR's and so on................Bob


----------



## paccity (Jul 31, 2013)

it's on the calender. let me know if you need anything.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 1, 2013)

I wish I could be there but it looks like we'll be moving equipment that weekend.


----------



## Farley9n (Aug 2, 2013)

*Sure Going To Miss*

The BOB's but this is only going to be a mini GTG scattered among the ruins of the last! There's always next year!... Tomorrow at this time we will off to the "STEAM UP"!.... Once that's over I should have lots more to post about the Cottage Grove show and so forth. See yah at the Steam Up.....


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 2, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> The BOB's but this is only going to be a mini GTG scattered among the ruins of the last! There's always next year!... Tomorrow at this time we will off to the "STEAM UP"!.... Once that's over I should have lots more to post about the Cottage Grove show and so forth. See yah at the Steam Up.....



Jani and I should show up around 11 or so at the steam up if you want to meet up


----------



## Farley9n (Aug 6, 2013)

*Steam Up is now History....*

Had a great time.....That Place/Event is HUGE!!! Did hook up with CedarKerf and MtmMom and spent a bit of time with Fraser & Sheldon. Got a new to me antique saw and left it for the guys to use. I'm sure they can handle a 5 foot plus bar even if it has wooden handles at the ends.....:msp_tongue: Time now to get ready for the Mini GTG and Logging Show.......More to come......


----------



## Farley9n (Aug 8, 2013)

*Finally Heard From....*

Kevin Dunnavin on who is showing for the Cottage Grove show. Mel Lentz, TJ Bexten, Josh Stoken, Mike Forrester, with Adam Clark and George Harrison as yet undecided. Cahoon will not make it this time. In addition to the above named there will also be a host of locals and of course the Phil's Saw Shop gang. Kevin will also be competing. ( no Wild Thing Races though ) Stuff starts happening Friday at 6pm and then again on Saturday at 10am. I'm going to try for the Saturday show. The "FarleyVille" fair grounds will be open for anyone who wants to do the GTG thing or just hang out from Friday the 16th on....Plenty of stuff to look at, play with, eats and drinks, the fire pit, and lets finish up those sorta Swedish things.........Hope to see some of the Gang......Bob


----------



## slowp (Aug 8, 2013)

I will be staying home. I've got a major job going to happen on a tooth, but not in time. I have to try to remain calm--no jaw clenching like yesterday when I backed my trailer into the shop, or else I get a major throbbing pain in my jaw and ear. Have fun....sigh.:msp_sad:


----------



## torinocobra (Aug 8, 2013)

Farley9n said:


> Kevin Dunnavin on who is showing for the Cottage Grove show. Mel Lentz, TJ Bexten, Josh Stoken, Mike Forrester, with Adam Clark and George Harrison as yet undecided. Cahoon will not make it this time. In addition to the above named there will also be a host of locals and of course the Phil's Saw Shop gang. Kevin will also be competing. ( no Wild Thing Races though ) Stuff starts happening Friday at 6pm and then again on Saturday at 10am. I'm going to try for the Saturday show. The "FarleyVille" fair grounds will be open for anyone who wants to do the GTG thing or just hang out from Friday the 16th on....Plenty of stuff to look at, play with, eats and drinks, the fire pit, and lets finish up those sorta Swedish things.........Hope to see some of the Gang......Bob



I'll try to come down Friday night then, and hit the show Saturday morning with you. Sorry that many of you can't make it. Duty calls. And a sore tooth. Fraser has got your misery whip, and hopefully he's got the bends straightened out by now from us trying to use it. But at least it isn't as grabby anymore from being so sharp, because we let Frasers son, James, practice sharpening on it. Now it just glides thru the wood. :msp_tongue:


----------



## Farley9n (Aug 11, 2013)

*Friday Is Great.....*

Looking forward to seeing as many as possible but know it's not an easy trip....Never the less it's going to be a GREAT TIME!.....


----------



## Eccentric (Aug 11, 2013)

Wish I could make it up. Not in the cards right now however. Have fun folks.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm wishing I was there.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 11, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> I'm wishing I was there.



Yup.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 11, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Yup.



I might be drifting your way in a few months.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 11, 2013)

RandyMac said:


> I might be drifting your way in a few months.



Let me know. We have a spare bunk and the food is darn good.


----------



## RandyMac (Aug 11, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Let me know. We have a spare bunk and the food is darn good.



at least a day's warning


----------



## Cedarkerf (Aug 11, 2013)

Looks like Jani and I arnet gonna make it got a lot of family stuff going on well miss being there tho


----------



## Farley9n (Aug 13, 2013)

*Going To Miss Those ....*

Who can't make it! ( I kinda think we are a great bunch) Those that can who will be here Friday just come on up to the house. I plan on having something for you to eat and of course drink! From here we can work out our plans...........SEE YAH Here!.........Bob


----------



## Farley9n (Aug 14, 2013)

*Got A Call from Kevin D.*

He wanted to know if there was anyone of us that would help out as timers. Seems that the rules for this type event ( national? ) are set in such a way as to not give any locals a real or imagined advantage. He will not even be allowed to race in his own event as he selected and prepared the wood, and so forth! At any rate some of you may be asked to time.......I made no commitments on your behalf. ( and now to a more heart/ear warming story ... be sure to ask how a CHAMPIONSHIP PIPED, WILD THING, sounds.....:hmm3grin2orange:........Bob


----------



## sarahdodgegeek (Aug 15, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## Gologit (Aug 18, 2013)

Well, did everybody have a good time? Wish I could have been there, it would have been a lot more fun than moving Cats and shovels and skidders.

Tell us what we missed. Pictures?


----------



## torinocobra (Aug 18, 2013)

I couldn't take photos because I volunteered to time the saws, and T did also. Bob and Fraser might have got a few pictures. Bottom line, I had a great time. Front row seat at the hotsaw competition, I was fed some great BBQ and cold beer, and got to spend time with great people. Pictures wouldn't have done it justice anyways.


----------



## Farley9n (Aug 20, 2013)

*Well ....Back To Normal!*

We had a great time.....From Friday to Monday Night! Fraser and then Sheldon made it down as did Shannon, "T", and the kids. Chicken BBQ on the house deck at the river, knocked down a few and fired up the newest WT version. (I may have begged a little) Saturday am we headed out to the Cottage Grove Fair Grounds in 3 cars. Not because there were a lot of us but Fraser was going on down south for a family visit after the show and Sheldon had a ten foot bar appointment in Roseburg. Show was great! "T" and Sheldon volunteered to help time while Fraser and myself excelled as spectators! Terry Brannon camped there and provided his GREAT BBQ for the racers and a few other lucky people in addition to competing in at least 3 classes! I will try and get all the event winners and times from Kevin and then post here. In the Bad News/Good News, Big Grin, part of this........Before we left for the fair grounds We took the WT Champ saw, newly piped, out to the field and ZZZZIPPPED it through some 10" cants. Seemed faster and stronger! All thought I should bring it but the conservative side of me didn't see a place for some Wild Thing Wacko's at this show. Well I was wrong about that! Nate showed with his and was ready to RACE!!! Well the Bad News is that we didn't have our race. However, the GOOD NEWS IS THAT after seeing his run and watching it cut I'm still the WT CHAMP but now have a C/S as part of my title but I will have a chance to change where my pipe runs, lighten the flywheel, and nudge a little more spark advance before we race again. His was really fast this time! So is mine! Going to be some fun races!!!! Sheldon came back Saturday night with some neat "BARS" on his trailer and we did the BBQ on the deck thing again after being joined by Casey (think golf cart, camp fire, survivors). Sunday am Sheldon and I played chainsaw with some saws that he hadn't run at the GTG. 49SP and 70 Jonesreds, 55 and 5000 Plus Partners, Ported 55 Husky closed port, 60cc ported Poulan 330 and a couple more I don't remember along with the WT.......Sheldon headed home late Sunday by way of Sweethome where he had another saw waiting. Casey went river rafting with Shannon,"T" and the kids and then back to the deck.......Here it is Tuesday and I have my feet up! Did get a 357xp in the mail though......What Sickness????..........:msp_smile:.....Bob


----------



## AClarke (Aug 22, 2013)

Bob, good to see at the Cottage Grove race! Enjoyed hanging out, looking forward to your GTG next year. Best regards, Adam


----------



## Farley9n (Aug 23, 2013)

*Thanks adam....*

It was great seeing you again! It's been a few years! I'm glad to see that you are still affected with this madness! Your ideas and worksmanship would be missed. Looking forward to seeing you again at one of our next PNW GTG's........Bob


----------



## madhatte (Aug 25, 2013)

Sounds like a hoot. Wish I weren't on my seasonal short leash. I can certainly vouch for that P5000+. The oil cap does leave a bit to be desired, though...


----------



## torinocobra (Aug 25, 2013)

View attachment 311247
Of Bobs saws that I RAN that day, the 49SP was my 2nd favorite, behind the Wild Thing of course. That saw rips! I sure hope I'm there for the Wild Thing races. Bob-I'm looking for an excuse to get back down there, so let me know when you want to head into Phil's. I'll throw the 3120 cylinder in the truck and head your direction. Maybe I'll crash on the 6 projects you sent me home with next weekend, and try to get a couple done at least. I'm hoping for some deck time at your getaway. :cool2:


----------



## Farley9n (Aug 26, 2013)

*Sheldon-Already Talked To Shannon......*

About coverage and she is willing. Just need some dates. Always a good time over there! No need to "CRASH" on those six. I have my hands full with the WT pipe relocate and the parts for my 357xp have arrived. Lots to do when I can find time......Bob


----------



## torinocobra (Aug 26, 2013)

"CRASH" was the wrong word. :msp_tongue: I should have said "FOCUS"! Besides, college football starts this weekend so listening to the Beavs and tinkering with saws sounds like a good task to "FOCUS" on this weekend. I'll figure dates and let you know soon. Thanks!


----------



## Farley9n (Feb 5, 2014)

Well, it's way too soon but here it is! The dates for this years Pacific Northwest GTG are from the 13th to the 16th of June. The Friday (the 13th by the way) is for the hard core and help persons while Monday the 16th is for the "hung overs" and others who just can't quit playing Chainsaw! We are looking forward to another GREAT TIME!.......Bob


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 5, 2014)

Marked on the calendar. Hopefully I'll be able to make it up there again this year.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

On my calendar. Hoping to make it this year.


----------



## Farley9n (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice too see such a good early response! We also have a Facebook page, Pacific Northwest GTG, that you can join too see pictures of our previous GTGs. This years will be our 4th. GTG here at "Farleyville". We have really had a great time doing them and have met some " wonderfully collectable" characters. These things are way too much fun to stop doing them!..............Bob PS.......Maintaining my current PNW WildThing championship isn't any fun without a challenger.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 6, 2014)

We'll try to bring some California sunshine with us.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Feb 8, 2014)

Gologit said:


> We'll try to bring some California sunshine with us.


Hey Bob we can go camping on the coast in April


----------



## Cedarkerf (Feb 8, 2014)

Farley9n said:


> Nice too see such a good early response! We also have a Facebook page, Pacific Northwest GTG, that you can join too see pictures of our previous GTGs. This years will be our 4th. GTG here at "Farleyville". We have really had a great time doing them and have met some " wonderfully collectable" characters. These things are way too much fun to stop doing them!..............Bob PS.......Maintaining my current PNW WildThing championship isn't any fun without a challenger.


You Know Jani and I will be there request the same usual camping spot


----------



## Gologit (Feb 8, 2014)

Cedarkerf said:


> Hey Bob we can go camping on the coast in April




Only if you can guarantee some sunshine. Or maybe a bigger shelter so we could all stay out of the rain.

And whose idea was it to go camping in Astoria in April anyway? Must have been Patty.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Feb 8, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Only if you can guarantee some sunshine. Or maybe a bigger shelter so we could all stay out of the rain.
> 
> And whose idea was it to go camping in Astoria in April anyway? Must have been Patty.


----------



## Farley9n (Feb 28, 2014)

About Time To Bump This........Those of you who have been seeing the posts on Face Book or the other saw site may have seen these pictures and know that the Barn here, now has an upstairs. Because of the way the barn was originally configured the new upstairs has a raised section at the sliding door end. Turns out that it looks like a stage. So I have gone with that idea. Am adding a DISCO BALL and just today a friend mentioned that all it needed now was a POLE! I don't think that there any Fire Fighters in the group so I don't know what she meant for sure..........Bob


----------



## slowp (Mar 14, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Only if you can guarantee some sunshine. Or maybe a bigger shelter so we could all stay out of the rain.
> 
> And whose idea was it to go camping in Astoria in April anyway? Must have been Patty.


 
Yup, always blame the liberal. 

I missed this thread. Farleybob, I plan on being there. Can I have a spot in the shade please? I better find The Chain for Old Sparkless, too.


----------



## Farley9n (Mar 14, 2014)

Hi SlowP !!! Yep, you can get the same spot. As for the chain still being there, the mower can find it for you. But, I can spin you a new one and install it for you. I have this new theory --- If the chain is installed so that the teeth on the bottom side of the bar are pointing towards the tip then as you use it, it will self sharpen! ---- Can't wait to see you racing with the "Self Sharpening" chain! By now you have seen the stage. How's the fiddle coming along? Ready to headline?.......Bob


----------



## slowp (Mar 14, 2014)

Farley9n said:


> Hi SlowP !!! Yep, you can get the same spot. As for the chain still being there, the mower can find it for you. But, I can spin you a new one and install it for you. I have this new theory --- If the chain is installed so that the teeth on the bottom side of the bar are pointing towards the tip then as you use it, it will self sharpen! ---- Can't wait to see you racing with the "Self Sharpening" chain! By now you have seen the stage. How's the fiddle coming along? Ready to headline?.......Bob


 
Ooops, I meant find the chain in my shop. It made it home OK. I have the slower, full comp chain on and maybe that is Gologit's strategy--I will forget to switch it back to the super secret no more chain and lose the race.

Fiddle playing? Actually, I can headline, but some fellow band members would be welcome. I've been sawing my way though the fiddle breaks to "Wagon Wheel". Screech screech ....everybody there will have earplugs, right?


----------



## Cedarkerf (Mar 14, 2014)

Only 3 months to go woo hoo


----------



## Gologit (Mar 14, 2014)

Farley9n said:


> Hi SlowP If the chain is installed so that the teeth on the bottom side of the bar are pointing towards the tip then as you use it, it will self sharpen! ---- Can't wait to see you racing with the "Self Sharpening" chain!



I like that idea. I wonder if a guy could completely disassemble a chain, turn the cutters facing the opposite way of the drive links, put it all back together... and then loan it to a competitor?

Back later, I'm headed for the shop.


----------



## Gologit (Mar 14, 2014)

slowp said:


> Ooops, I meant find the chain in my shop. It made it home OK. I have the slower, full comp chain on and maybe that is Gologit's strategy--I will forget to switch it back to the super secret no more chain and lose the race.
> 
> Fiddle playing? Actually, I can headline, but some fellow band members would be welcome. I've been sawing my way though the fiddle breaks to "Wagon Wheel". Screech screech ....everybody there will have earplugs, right?


 

Strategy? Me? Strategy? My main plan is trying to get the saw to start. After that I'm on auto-pilot.


----------



## Farley9n (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Farley9n (Mar 23, 2014)

I don't know how I get this so screwed up! In an attempt to get the duplicate pictures dumped I also did in the comments! Anyway......We had a fun day in the woods getting more wood via fire wood permits for the June PNW GTG. Best parts not photographed were Sheldon standing on and balancing the logs as they were being skidded and sky lined on to the trailers, and T hanging his Toyota ass up from the sky line while moving some of the bigger logs. Green Fir is HEAVY! My trailer would wag it's tail over 52mph and T suffered a flat but was able to limp home and will get that load here soon enough......Bob


----------



## OREGONLOGGER (Apr 1, 2014)

Farley9n said:


> I don't know how I get this so screwed up! In an attempt to get the duplicate pictures dumped I also did in the comments! Anyway......We had a fun day in the woods getting more wood via fire wood permits for the June PNW GTG. Best parts not photographed were Sheldon standing on and balancing the logs as they were being skidded and sky lined on to the trailers, and T hanging his Toyota ass up from the sky line while moving some of the bigger logs. Green Fir is HEAVY! My trailer would wag it's tail over 52mph and T suffered a flat but was able to limp home and will get that load here soon enough......Bob


I'll bring my redhead convertible along with the standard yellow troublemakers Thanks for all the hard work fellas see ya there!!


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 3, 2014)

Now that the Blues brothers have come and tried out for our Pacific Northwest GTG we can get back to the more serious stuff of getting ready! We already have quite a bit of 24" and less Fir but still need to pick up some 36" to 48" and over for the "Drones" to spend an afternoon getting through! I also am in hopes that there will be some other demented souls (Wild Thing builders) who will try and wrest the PNW GTG Wild Thing Championship from my aged grasp! Here are some guide lines for an aspiring builder. These are more "should bees" than hard fast rules: ( 1- stock bore and stroke 42cc or less Poulan engine, can have a removable head. ( 2 - regular Wild Thing body, either solid or spring mount. (3 - can be a strato or regular type engine. ( 4 - any exhaust including pipes. ( 5 - any carb set up as long it fits into the normal body of a Wild Thing. (6 - any fuel, alky, nitro ,or NOX and even regular gas. (7 - any bar and chain combo size wise but NO RACING CHAINS. (I can't file one worth a xxxx) Stock Chain Only!......More To Come


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 4, 2014)

Husky 41 not eligible then?


----------



## sawfun (Apr 4, 2014)

Troll says its a Poulan. Its under 42cc.

My little brother Husky 36 will be watching.


----------



## paccity (Apr 4, 2014)

so this is out i guess.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 4, 2014)

Bring it Fraser! We can race! I have one just like it. I ported it years ago and covered the job in Race Saws under the heading Resto Rocket. I get it out at the GTGs and run it a bit but it hasn't drawn much attention. Yours looks a little familiar!


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 4, 2014)

Oh! As far as the Husky 41 & 36 are concerned....Not being TRUE "Wild Things" they would have to go into the "OUTLAW WILD THING" class and face Nate!!! Good luck with that!


----------



## slowp (Apr 23, 2014)

Ben wants to get a driving lesson from Chase.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 24, 2014)

slowp said:


> Ben wants to get a driving lesson from Chase.



Remind me to park out of harm's way. I can picture Ben and Chase careening away from the BBQ area............a big greasy pan of meat and drippings in the back of the golf cart...


----------



## slowp (Apr 24, 2014)

Eccentric said:


> Remind me to park out of harm's way. I can picture Ben and Chase careening away from the BBQ area............a big greasy pan of meat and drippings in the back of the golf cart...


 
SQUIRREL! Except Ben isn't a squirrel dog. It would be the grease or BALL!


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi All! Been a while since any PNW post in all forums but we are still working to get ready for yet another memorable time! Saturday the barn gets most all the electrical done. Lights, plugs and so forth. I have been picking up in addition to some more saws (CAD) some decorative items in order to add a bit of crass or is it class to the place. As far as wood, we have plenty of the 24" and under and a few bigger pieces already to be placed. However we still are lacking a really big chunk or two for the "Bar Envy" club. As for the Chase school of driving.....He may have his paws full this year as Shannon have gotten another ding bat of a dog, koda, a female cross between an Aust. Shep. and those blonds that jokes are made from!.....More to come.....Bob


----------



## RandyMac (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## slowp (May 4, 2014)

Ahchoo! Been cleaning my shop and deciding what to throw out. I have started a rubbermaid container of stuff to give away and I'll try to remember to bring it. Some of it I have no idea what it is for. It came with the shop, but it looks newish. There's some little welding thingies in a little case. They look like root canal screws. Ick!


----------



## "T" n "Me" (May 9, 2014)

Sorry folks.... Chase has lost his license. In addition, he was banned from teaching other dogs any new tricks at all. Perhaps Ben could teach him about those greasy pans and BBQ drippings..... They could fill Chases back packs!


----------



## "T" n "Me" (May 9, 2014)

*This one is trying to be for the wild thing races........... We shall see.......*


----------



## Farley9n (May 11, 2014)

Well the first work crew is history! We had a great time, getting a lot done and having fun at the same time! Those of you who remember the leaning Cottonwood will have the opportunity to zip through it as 10" Cants. We also took down an Incense Cedar and a small Ashe. Their fates are as yet unknown. In addition to getting the trees down and loaded for "T"'s mill we cleaned up the southeast play field and some of the northwest area. Also set up a bunch of logs, tried out some saws, emptied some cans and bottles, and checked to see if the BS/Fountain at the fire pit still functioned.


----------



## Farley9n (May 11, 2014)

Remember the PNW GTG is going to be from the 12th to the 16th of June. For information just PM me and you will direction, phone numbers and whatever you need to get you and your "STUFF" here! We have LOTS of room for camping, RVs or what ever. Also this year with the new upstairs in the barn you can camp indoors! ( stair stings are worse than nettles ). More to come as we close in on the dates!


----------



## Eccentric (May 11, 2014)

Looks like you guys had a great day. I'm pondering the thought of testing out the acoustics in the barn with my snoring......


----------



## Gologit (May 13, 2014)

[QUOTE="Farley9n, post: 4811444, member: 8569"View attachment 349756
[/QUOTE]


That's a rough looking crew.


----------



## slowp (May 13, 2014)

You could call your new annex, a hostel. Yesterday, I finally vacuumed out all the oak leaves that were in the Pointy Trailer's cargo box. It has new tires and is ready to go.
Now, for youse guys, would you prefer a home baked but not as fresh huckleberry pie? Or a dutch oven cooked one like I did at Napa? I think I can repeat the latter.

I need to put the secret chain back on Old Sparkless and see if he starts. He's leaked oil all over the shop table. I guess that happens with age.


----------



## Eccentric (May 13, 2014)

slowp said:


> You could call your new annex, a hostel. Yesterday, I finally vacuumed out all the oak leaves that were in the Pointy Trailer's cargo box. It has new tires and is ready to go.
> *Now, for youse guys, would you prefer a home baked but not as fresh huckleberry pie?* *Or a dutch oven cooked one like I did at Napa?* I think I can repeat the latter.




Yes.




slowp said:


> I need to put the secret chain back on Old Sparkless and see if he starts. He's leaked oil all over the shop table. I guess that happens with age.



Old Sparkless will start. Bob doesn't stand a chance......


----------



## Farley9n (May 13, 2014)

Hey SlowP.....It's my opinion that being able to make the best possible decision is to be presented with both choices equally and at the same time! That being done at this time would insure perfection at the next. I'm sure others will agree. On to another subject....Will you bring the fiddle? I hope so! Josh is going to bring his guitar and I have two extras for anyone else and there is of now plenty of room to practice what with the new upstairs lounge. (About your chain.....Please take to heart my suggestion for mounting in the self sharpening position! Done correctly, you will SMOKE the competition!)


----------



## slowp (May 13, 2014)

Farley9n said:


> Hey SlowP.....It's my opinion that being able to make the best possible decision is to be presented with both choices equally and at the same time! That being done at this time would insure perfection at the next. I'm sure others will agree. On to another subject....Will you bring the fiddle? I hope so! Josh is going to bring his guitar and I have two extras for anyone else and there is of now plenty of room to practice what with the new upstairs lounge. (About your chain.....Please take to heart my suggestion for mounting in the self sharpening position! Done correctly, you will SMOKE the competition!)


 
I will bring the fiddle, but I'm not very good. I reverted back to scratchy at the slow jam on Saturday. The Used Dog grimaces at my attempts to play Blackberry Blossom.


----------



## old-cat (May 15, 2014)

I hope someone brings a ported Husky 346.


----------



## Farley9n (May 15, 2014)

Yeah, that would be neat! I do have an aftermarket 346 top end on a 350 that runs nice. It's ported with a pop up but it's around 5 years old now. Still snappy but compression is down a bit. PNW GTG Only a few short weeks away now!


----------



## sawfun (May 15, 2014)

I'll bring a stock 346 as I doubt I can get it ported before the GTG.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 15, 2014)

Someone want to PM some die wreck shuns, or at least an address. Still not sure I can make it... but I'm hoping to have the 066 ready to fight...


----------



## slowp (May 15, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> Someone want to PM some die wreck shuns, or at least an address. Still not sure I can make it... but I'm hoping to have the 066 ready to fight...


 
I tried to send you some but it says I cannot have a conversation with you. Stuck up?


----------



## paccity (May 15, 2014)

south i-5 hang a left.


----------



## slowp (May 15, 2014)

paccity said:


> south i-5 hang a left.


 
Then, not too far, hang a right.
Here's a map.
https://maps.google.com/maps?hl=en&...us&ei=SXN1U4inFoaAogTbrYL4Cg&ved=0CJ4BELYDMBA


----------



## northmanlogging (May 16, 2014)

slowp said:


> I tried to send you some but it says I cannot have a conversation with you. Stuck up?


Wonder if maybe I should delete stuff?


----------



## slowp (May 16, 2014)

You don't need to because now you have a map and directions.  

Wow, by studying the photo/map, I found out I have been getting there a more difficult way. I'll take the non-mall exit this year and won't have to get honked at when I realize I'm in the wrong lane and come to a stop.


----------



## northmanlogging (May 22, 2014)

Its official, I'll be going! (what a 3 day weekend blasphemy). Just don't laugh at the War Departments Volvo...


----------



## RandyMac (May 22, 2014)

I'm bringing 10 pounds of BS in a 5 pound can.


----------



## Eccentric (May 22, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> I'm bringing 10 pounds of BS in a 5 pound can.



That was me last year.


----------



## Farley9n (May 22, 2014)

Well Mr. Eccentric, some of yours must have escaped! You have a DARLING new ...........I was going to say SAW, but that just doesn't cut it !!! All the best.....Bob


----------



## Eccentric (May 22, 2014)

LOL. Thanks Bob. Looking forward to seeing you folks again.


----------



## Farley9n (May 23, 2014)

Well here it is! just a few moments after a nice diner with my wine maker friend and some empties. My typing finger is coming to life! An Update from Farleyville! We are still looking for that monster log for the "Bar Envy" guys, but have plenty of stuff for the smaller faster saws. The "Kerf Theater & Saw Museum is nearly finished and has a nice little bar. Disco Ball is up! The camping areas have been mowed and the out door shower has a better hot water supply ( as does the Shack). Next few weeks will see more area clean up and prep but the hard stuff ( axe target has a beer can hole ) is pretty well handled. Remember the dates.......June 13th to the 16th with a river raft trip for the really early gang ( see Shannon & "T" for details ) and some serious liquid reflections for others. ( We also get to run a few saws and talk dirty near a fire ). This year is really shaping up. We have Alaskans. Canadians, Washingtonians, Oregonions, and some Californians. Personally, despite my MASSIVE set back at Phil's Saw Shop I am still looking forward to defending my Pacific Northwest Wild Thing championship!......More to come .... PM me for information. location and phone numbers......Bob


----------



## northmanlogging (May 23, 2014)

I have a 5' diameter ceder log sitting on the landing with nowhere to go... its only 600 miles to farleyville... If some one else wants to haul it or buy me a new truck and 400 gallons of fuel


----------



## bigbadbob (May 24, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> I have a 5' diameter ceder log sitting on the landing with nowhere to go... its only 600 miles to farleyville... If some one else wants to haul it or buy me a new truck and 400 gallons of fuel


I have a little trunk space,,,

Anybody need any thing from Canada,,,,beavers, maple syrup, mountie,,,igloos etc,,,
BBB


----------



## Farley9n (May 24, 2014)

Bob....you're going to need that trunk space! One of your packages came yesterday. (chainsawr). It would be GREAT to have another 5 footer but 100 miles or less would be about it for old "Blackie" and the flatbed. Things are shaping up here. The barn upstairs is about done and even the down stairs is a bit cleaner for it!......Bob


----------



## bigbadbob (May 24, 2014)

Farley9n said:


> Bob....you're going to need that trunk space! One of your packages came yesterday. (chainsawr). It would be GREAT to have another 5 footer but 100 miles or less would be about it for old "Blackie" and the flatbed. Things are shaping up here. The barn upstairs is about done and even the down stairs is a bit cleaner for it!......Bob



Bob,, seen as you have some time before the GTG you can open that box up and do your handy work on the cylinder in there, I will bring the body with me!!!
My project for the GTG 2163 to 2171,,,maybe we can tweak it a bit.
BBB


----------



## Farley9n (May 24, 2014)

Well Bob, I'm not going to open the package but.......I do have a 372 top end spare and some very amateurish porting tools that you are welcome to work with. My own 372 has the big bore top end that I did port but then it was redone by Phil as I watched. He's not amateurish!!! You will have to run it!.....Bob


----------



## slowp (May 25, 2014)

Too many Bobs. Can you put a Jim in front, or a Bobby with a Joe in back or something? Please?


----------



## bigbadbob (May 25, 2014)

slowp said:


> Too many Bobs. Can you put a Jim in front, or a Bobby with a Joe in back or something? Please?


How about Bob EH!!


BBB


----------



## Farley9n (May 25, 2014)

That "EH" Bob needs to be a "DM".......for DEAL MAKER!


----------



## bigbadbob (May 25, 2014)

Farley9n said:


> That "EH" Bob needs to be a "DM".......for DEAL MAKER!


Trying to trade my last Stihl.


----------



## sawfun (May 28, 2014)

Anybody have a Mcculloch rod wrench? If so, I have a 125 and a 101b that I need to pull the piston's on.


----------



## torinocobra (May 28, 2014)

Vintage_Vixsin on eBay has both the socket and the L wrench.


----------



## sawfun (May 28, 2014)

Thanks.


----------



## Farley9n (May 29, 2014)

Hey "DM" Bob "EH" , Your second package is here! are you next?


----------



## slowp (May 29, 2014)

I'm taking The Used Dog to the vet this morning. That's right next to a saw shop so guess I'll wander in and get another super secret chain for Old Sparkless.


----------



## Farley9n (May 29, 2014)

I hope I'm not too late.....Please keep my "Self Sharpening" chain set up to yourself. Don't want that chain speed tip getting out!


----------



## slowp (May 29, 2014)

The Used Dog is now on arthritis drugs. He will really need that driving lesson.


----------



## bigbadbob (May 29, 2014)

Farley9n said:


> Hey "DM" Bob "EH" , Your second package is here! are you next?


Thanks Bob
See you soon Bob.
Starting to gather my stuff and pile it,,,

BTW there is no accommodation within 50 miles of the GTG.
BBB


----------



## Farley9n (May 30, 2014)

Try the Village Inn. My brother in laws are there now till Saturday at $83 a night. I think you stayed there once. If it's just you coming then you are welcome to crash upstairs in the barn. You and Joan is a bit bigger problem. .....Let me know and I'll see what I can do.....Bob


----------



## bigbadbob (May 30, 2014)

That upstairs barn will be fine, I will bring my tent also.
Joan cant make it this year.
And thanks.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 1, 2014)

Jani and I will be there Friday hopefully before noon. Hopefully our usual camping spot will be available th,e Turkey breast for BBQ is orderd and well bring a chunk of dead cow as well.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 1, 2014)

You, SlowP, gologit, and most who have been here will get their usual spots or better! Going to be some neat/fun new faces this year. I will be throwing a few things into the food "POT" too.


----------



## paccity (Jun 1, 2014)

still working on getting the big chunk down there. will bring something one way or another next weekend. and if its ok ill weed wack the spot by where i was last year to stick the trailer out of the way. and i'll bring some artery clogging meat products down also. thinkin i'll roll in on thurs afternoon early evening if thats ok. will be bringing the boy for his first gtg..


----------



## madhatte (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm working on deciding which saws to bring. I know I'll want to bring the hot 444 for the outlaw WT races. I'll probably be there Friday late afternoon or evening. Any extras I can pick up to help with supplies?


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 2, 2014)

I have a Stihl 051AV about a 24 inch hard nose,, the original owner said it was totally rebuilt about 20 years ago and has about an hours use since, it has weak spark.
Does anyone want it,, will trade for refreshments. No sense bringing it if its not wanted, it needs a loving home.
Have some owners manuals as well, Mac SP-125, Pioneer 1770/1870 and a Pioneer 3200/3270
Will bring some extra assorted B/C's also.
Hope there is a porting tutor there as well.
Im pacing,,,
BBB


----------



## madhatte (Jun 2, 2014)

I have been wanting an 051 for some time as it was the first saw I spent any real time running. How much of what refreshments are you looking for? We have some excellent beers in these parts.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 2, 2014)

madhatte said:


> I have been wanting an 051 for some time as it was the first saw I spent any real time running. How much of what refreshments are you looking for? We have some excellent beers in these parts.


I will put your name on it.
We can work on the details later.
Nice to see it go to a good home.
I want to see it running before we leave the GTG if we can,,,hopefully its just dirty points.
As I have never ran one.
BTW it has the STIHL logo embossed into the bar, date stamp 07-70
BBB


----------



## torinocobra (Jun 2, 2014)

I'll trade ya something for the sp125 manual! What saw parts you looking for?


----------



## torinocobra (Jun 2, 2014)

By the way, happy birthday Nate! I'm looking forward to seeing you. I've got some pictures of a Doug fir that has fungus/rot/bug problems, and I need your expertise. It's a shade tree in my front yard that I would really hate to lose. See ya soon!


----------



## torinocobra (Jun 2, 2014)

I'm bringing bringing some stuff for Aaron, a 10-10 for randy, and some trading saws. My runners will be a pioneer 3270S (77cc), sxl925w (82cc), and super 250 (87cc), all from a great era. Then I'll have the 166 and 750, along with a 3120 hotsaw that I just ran last night for the first time. Then a 90cc lineup- solo 690, dolmar 9000, dolmar 143, stihl 056m2. Maybe a few old relics if they'll fit.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 2, 2014)

torinocobra said:


> I'll trade ya something for the sp125 manual! What saw parts you looking for?


Hopefully Farley9n will have a donation box (for a good cause LOL)for the GTG.
So find me when I get there.
I will be the other Bob!!!
BBB


----------



## madhatte (Jun 2, 2014)

This is gonna be good! 

I'll be happy to look at your tree, Sheldon. I can't promise good news, though. Thank you for the birthday wishes!


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 2, 2014)

Annie gave me a recipe to try, involves cheese, taters and bacon. I might be riding with Aaron or caravan with one Ranchero or the other.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 2, 2014)

AHhhaaaaaaa.....Shaping up! Now if that Farley guy can just get some walking around room in the barn down stairs........Lots of stuff in piles just looking for an escape route!


----------



## torinocobra (Jun 2, 2014)

There's going to be three Bobs, isn't there? Gologit will be there I hope. I've got a stump I want him to critique.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 3, 2014)

torinocobra said:


> There's going to be three Bobs, isn't there? Gologit will be there I hope. I've got a stump I want him to critique.




Ha! Somebody ought to critique my stumps. 

We should be there if everything works out alright. Wife is cooking up a massive multi-meat meatloaf.
We'll bring a goodly stock of paper plates too.
I have a copy of Will Malloff's book on chainsaw lumbermaking for the traveling book club. First come first served on that.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 3, 2014)

Sheldon, is that the Cottonwood stump you want critiqued? We need to cut that one off close to the ground and make something with the hollow part. I spent the morning assembling bar stools, weed eating the shaded B/S area and painting the second coat of primer white on the axe target. Tomorrow I hit the store for some things to help hanging some posters. I won't get to work on any saws until the GTG the way things are going.........


----------



## paccity (Jun 3, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> Annie gave me a recipe to try, involves cheese, taters and bacon. I might be riding with Aaron or caravan with one Ranchero or the other.


think i know what she's makin. yum yum . you bringing your blue top?


----------



## paccity (Jun 3, 2014)

sheldon is coming by this weekend to grind some square. maybe he can help me decide what to bring. i think he knows more of what i have than i do.


----------



## paccity (Jun 3, 2014)

madhatte said:


> This is gonna be good!
> 
> I'll be happy to look at your tree, Sheldon. I can't promise good news, though. Thank you for the birthday wishes!


yup the big 41. still a pup. lol. i looked at said tree but i'm no eggspert. trunk looks sick but it's still green.


----------



## torinocobra (Jun 3, 2014)

paccity said:


> sheldon is coming by this weekend to grind some square. maybe he can help me decide what to bring. i think he knows more of what i have than i do.



I think I can help with that! 



Farley9n said:


> Sheldon, is that the Cottonwood stump you want critiqued? We need to cut that one off close to the ground and make something with the hollow part. I spent the morning assembling bar stools, weed eating the shaded B/S area and painting the second coat of primer white on the axe target. Tomorrow I hit the store for some things to help hanging some posters. I won't get to work on any saws until the GTG the way things are going.........



Ya, I was looking for a way to get Bob talking technique so I can learn something, and that stump aught to get him going.  But the stump does have a lot of character, it will make something neat. You've been busy!


----------



## ckelp (Jun 7, 2014)

i'd be going up there but that weekend i'm leaving to go to Sheboygan, WI for Kohler generator training for the week, and what sucks is i got my company to let me drive my work truck to the gtg

i may send aaron up with acuple things to trade, one is a stihl bar 14mm mount 34" in .404 (i think i have a chain for it) 
and the other is a huskey L65, runs power head only the only bad thing about it is someone tried to fix a leaky case gasket with jbweld
possibly a 020t super will find it's way into aarons truck
pm me if you'd like pics of them 
i am looking for is a husky mount 28" bar wiith a .065" grove 
and a mac 10 series bar about 28" aswell


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 7, 2014)

I have determined I have some trunk space left over,, just a little,, I have a Lombard Commango 16in saw complete, PO said it runs the starter needs attention,
any takers???
Its is in pretty good cosmetic shape.
I need to get $10 bucks,,,
BBB


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 7, 2014)

bigbadbob said:


> I have determined I have some trunk space left over,, just a little,, I have a Lombard Commango 16in saw complete, PO said it runs the starter needs attention,
> any takers???
> Its is in pretty good cosmetic shape.
> I need to get $10 bucks,,,
> BBB



I'll take the Comango for $10. Been wanting to mess with a 68cc Lombard for a while.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 7, 2014)

Eccentric said:


> I'll take the Comango for $10. Been wanting to mess with a 68cc Lombard for a while.


Got your name on it now!!!
Shipping is gonna cost a refreshment or two!!!
BBB


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 7, 2014)

bigbadbob said:


> Got your name on it now!!!
> Shipping is gonna cost a refreshment or two!!!
> BBB



I think I can handle that.

Look for a black Ford Ranger with a white shell.


----------



## paccity (Jun 7, 2014)

well did not make it down today, got side tracked with other things this morn, but did get the trailer loaded with some little wood so i can take them down early tomorrow .


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey Ckelp...It will be nice meeting you! Bring what you can. I too have LOTS of stuff to get rid of. Running out of floor space. We do have a swap area and it's been active every year.....Bob


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 7, 2014)

NICE WOOD FRASER!..... (THANKS) I almost take back my disappointment in not seeing you today! Here are some pictures taken today. "T" spent some time pressure washing logs he set up in the south east play ground. There is also a picture of that area from the barn upstairs. The new ax target got painted and the little upstairs bar area is close to being finished. There's also a couple views of the north west playground area where Fraser's nice pieces are going, and of the kitchen area where the Bug is for now. Getting more ready every day!!!


----------



## slowp (Jun 8, 2014)

A "bar area"?


----------



## ckelp (Jun 8, 2014)

Farley9n said:


> Hey Ckelp...It will be nice meeting you! Bring what you can. I too have LOTS of stuff to get rid of. Running out of floor space. We do have a swap area and it's been active every year.....Bob


unfortunately i'm not going to be up there this year, my company is sending me back east for factory training.. i'll be leaving sundry afternoon. so it would be kinda hard to drive the 500 and something miles back home to catch a flight. next year i'm already planing on going next year and i'll be bringing the travel trailer, saws, wife and kid..
aaron will bringing some of my crap up with him.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 8, 2014)

Anybody need a 3/4 wrap handle from a 461?


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 8, 2014)

Yeah Ckelp, I completely misunderstood your message. Sorry you can't do it this time! We are also going to miss Doug Moore and the Alaska group! Seems every year some people you look forward to meeting can't do it at the last minute but on the brighter side someone new always pops in! YES, SlowP, a BAR!!! Where better for those crushed by "Old Sparkless" to heal their wounds!


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## Farley9n (Jun 8, 2014)

The above pictures are from today and show Fraser (paccity) and "T" setting up and playing with some new logs in the east playground and a couple pictures from the west end and the fire pit area.....Bob


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 8, 2014)

Here are a few more from today. 
Fraser brings the Chunks....
New ax target set and this one has a beer can hole.....
The Chunk is set! In this area (the west play ground or Fraser Field ) we can now move some 12" 20" Fir and some more older stuff for the Candle, Mushroom, Tiki, and who knows what else carving crowd.......More to come


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 9, 2014)

Looking great guys! Thanks for all your hard work, time, and expense.

I'm sorting through what to bring up now. Will only be bringing 3-4 saws to play with. Bringing tools and supplies to work on saws, as I always end up working on people's saws at GTG's (and if I pick up a new toy I'll want to tinker with it). Hopefully Randy and I will be able to make something loud out of his box of 82cc Mac parts.

Will be hauling up whatever Dave dumps on me for trade bait.

I have a Mall 11 with bar, stinger, and a loop of scratcher chain for sale/trade that I could bring up *if* somebody's interested and lets me know before Thursday. If not, it's stayin' at home as it's a big bugger. Turns over with compression and appears to be complete. Haven't looked any farther into it.

Got a bunch of older North American saws/bars/parts recently in a "must take all" batch. LMK if you're looking for something. If I have it, I'll bring it. Again.........contact me *before* Thursday...

I'm always interested in certain older Homelite, McCuloch, and Poulan saws/parts/bars. 

Also interested in Husky 238-246, 61-272, 181-288, and 285/1100/2100/298/2101 saws and parts.

Also may be interested in a Sachs Dolmar 143.

I'm interested in lengths of chain and tie straps/presets. 1/2"-.063G and .404-.063G mostly, 3/8" pitch as well...


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 9, 2014)

Eccentric said:


> Looking great guys! Thanks for all your hard work, time, and expense.
> 
> I'm sorting through what to bring up now. Will only be bringing 3-4 saws to play with. Bringing tools and supplies to work on saws, as I always end up working on people's saws at GTG's (and if I pick up a new toy I'll want to tinker with it). Hopefully Randy and I will be able to make something loud out of his box of 82cc Mac parts.
> 
> ...



I got a few feet of fresh 1/2 pitch, a little rusty but not horrible, no masterlinks... I'll try and remember to throw in.

Got the war dept burning up a few batches of cookies (so you guys can figure out why I'm still fat, assuming I don't eat them all...), and I believe there is some homebrew around here somewhere, this is all depending on space and memory (both are lacking), and the plan is to bring down some local butchers brats. We'll be in the volvo and we'll be tenting it, I may have to tie the saws to the roof...

Anyway, if someone wants to throw their shoulder out trying to get the 090 to run let me know and I'll try to make room for it, as of now I'm pretty sure it needs a carb rebuild, it'll fire on straight fuel, just wont stay running for long.


----------



## torinocobra (Jun 9, 2014)

Bring the 090, I'll bring a carb kit and we will have it running in no time.


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 9, 2014)

awright, I'll see if I can cram it in. have a bar and chain for it now so if we get er running we can make a mess!


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 9, 2014)

Shaping Up.........


----------



## Gologit (Jun 10, 2014)

northmanlogging said:


> awright, I'll see if I can cram it in. have a bar and chain for it now so if we get er running we can make a mess!



Good idea. Lots of saw mechanic talent all in one place that weekend.


----------



## slowp (Jun 10, 2014)

I won't bring as many cookies? I have berries and pie stuff. The fiddle will be thrown in, but I am not very good so you will want earplugs. The Used Dog will need to take it easy. He overdid it a week ago and his hips are tender. He was quite a bit improved yesterday.

Northman, that's why I can't make cookies very much. I am circumferentially challenged and cookies must be sampled. 

Oh, I must remember my collection of mystery stuff from shop cleanout. I do not know what the things are.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 10, 2014)

slowp said:


> I won't bring as many cookies? I have berries and pie stuff. The fiddle will be thrown in, but I am not very good so you will want earplugs. The Used Dog will need to take it easy. He overdid it a week ago and his hips are tender. He was quite a bit improved yesterday.
> 
> Northman, that's why I can't make cookies very much. I am circumferentially challenged and cookies must be sampled.
> 
> Oh, I must remember my collection of mystery stuff from shop cleanout. I do not know what the things are.




Don't forget the picture.


----------



## slowp (Jun 10, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Don't forget the picture.


 
Shhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Gologit (Jun 10, 2014)

slowp said:


> Shhhhhhhhhh!


 

Pies, don't forget the PIES. That's what I meant. I'm sure of it. Yup. Pies.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 10, 2014)

Gologit said:


> Don't forget the picture.





slowp said:


> Shhhhhhhhhh!





Gologit said:


> Pies, don't forget the PIES. That's what I meant. I'm sure of it. Yup. Pies.



Why is the hair standing up on the back of my neck after reading this?


----------



## Gologit (Jun 10, 2014)

Eccentric said:


> Why is the hair standing up on the back of my neck after reading this?





SSSSSSHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## paccity (Jun 10, 2014)

just want to wish everyone a safe journey . see you all soon.


----------



## Gologit (Jun 10, 2014)

paccity said:


> just want to wish everyone a safe journey . see you all soon.



We're taking off tomorrow morning and we'll spend the night at Chiloquin. We should be at Farleys Thursday afternoon. Us old retired folks drive S-L-O-W.

Safe trip to everyone.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 11, 2014)

Visited CKelp yesterday. He burdened me with a Husky L65, a Jonsereds 49SP, a 36" .404-.063G Stihl large mount bar, and............dammit a Stihl Super 020T to bring to the 'swap meet' area of the GTG. Hopefully somebody will wanna buy/trade for 'em so I don't have to haul 'em back home...


----------



## Bob95065 (Jun 11, 2014)

When I first heard about this I really wanted to go. I haven't checked the forum much for months because I have been overloaded both at work and at home. The date really snuck up on me. Please keep me in the loop for next year's GTG.

Aaron, put me on the list for the NoCal GTG. I have the Homelites running along with other old magnesium. I think I have my wife talked into going so I can run saws this year.

Bob


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 11, 2014)

Sounds good Bob.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 11, 2014)

Just got word from Kevin Dunnavin that he will be here Saturday so that means there will be a few nitro, piped saws tearing up the cants. He is going to get hold of Randy Irwin of the loud Honda and that's always a thrill to see and hear run! Nate will also be here to try and get the Wild Thing Championship Title from me and to take on all comers with his Outlaw Class Winner. Now if I can just get his dad to come and take some ax throwing lessons from me on Sunday I will be very pleased..........Shaping Up!


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 11, 2014)

Well I am ready.
Gonna hit the hay early.
Gonna get up early.
Gonna stay at Days Inn Bend Or.
Then see you all Friday!!!




BBB


----------



## ckelp (Jun 11, 2014)

Eccentric said:


> Visited CKelp yesterday. He burdened me with a Husky L65, a Jonsereds 49SP, a 36" .404-.063G Stihl large mount bar, and............dammit a Stihl Super 020T to bring to the 'swap meet' area of the GTG. Hopefully somebody will wanna buy/trade for 'em so I don't have to haul 'em back home...


you make it sound like i twisted your arm, hell you got a free dinner out of the deal..


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 12, 2014)

ckelp said:


> you make it sound like i twisted your arm, hell you got a free dinner out of the deal..



And a damn good one too.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 12, 2014)

Getting the stuff together, got all day to do it. Aaron and I will be playing tag on the way up.


----------



## paccity (Jun 12, 2014)

have a safe trip mr. watch out for the other idiots. see ya tomorrow.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 12, 2014)

paccity said:


> have a safe trip mr. watch out for the *other idiots.* see ya tomorrow.



Interesting choice of words Fraser. 

Looking forward to seeing you again. Finishing up packing. Will be rolling out soon. Should be in Crescent City some time late afternoon/early evening.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 12, 2014)

Anybody need/want a little dog?


----------



## paccity (Jun 12, 2014)

RandyMac said:


> Anybody need/want a little dog?


cullin the herd eh.


----------



## RandyMac (Jun 12, 2014)

yes


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 12, 2014)

Depends on the dog and whether I can con the war dept into it... (don't count on it)

I was planning on packing tonight... looks like I'll have to in the morning... and still meet the self loader

Looking forward to meeting some of you characters.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 12, 2014)

Well I made it to Bend, long day,,,
See you tomorrow.
BBB


----------



## paccity (Jun 13, 2014)

late start, never get to leave when i would like to. leaving in about 10.


----------



## sawfun (Jun 13, 2014)

Mike, Jackie, and I are gonna try to make it down tomorrow. I will probably leave the giant saws home though.


----------



## heimannm (Jun 14, 2014)

I thought about you all today as I was harvesting some firewood at the local brush dump.




Made the ranger squat a bit




Hope you are having a good time, let's see some photos!

Mark


----------



## northmanlogging (Jun 15, 2014)

Home alive...
Entirely too much fun! Are your sure any of that was legal?


----------



## madhatte (Jun 15, 2014)

I aska-no questions, you tella-no lies


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 15, 2014)

madhatte said:


> I aska-no questions, you tella-no lies



You had a rattling/clanking sound coming from your pickup when you left. Meant to say something to you about it. Did you figure out what it was?


----------



## madhatte (Jun 16, 2014)

Hrmm, no, a muffler bearing perhaps?


----------



## slowp (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm home. It is a return to dark and stormy. Looks like we had a couple inches of rain whilst I was down south. No detours for syrup wreckage this time. Clothes are in the washer, soon I'll be in the shower, and......I have turned on the electric heat to warm up the house!

Thanks for everything. It was FUN! Benny says thanks for all the pats, goodies, and a little, just a little bit of grease.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 16, 2014)

We made it back Fun time as usual. We have an empty planter that has 4 inches of water in it that wasn't there when we left wonder who put the water in it


----------



## torinocobra (Jun 17, 2014)

Well I had a great time. Thank you Bob, Liz, T and Shannon for EVERYTHING! Thank you Bob and Clydeine for the excellent meat loaf, and Janimay for dinner and breakfast. And Patti for cookies and pies. I got to run plenty of great saws- a 5200, mastermind 880, slinger 880, Phil's 084, 125C, slinger 372, a few wild things and some huskys of unknown displacement. I heard several beautiful haiku, brought home some new saws, marinade, and left socks. I miss you guys already.


----------



## sawfun (Jun 17, 2014)

Thank you from Mike, Jackie, and myself for a wonderful time with a ton of great folks. We learned a lot and got to run some amazing machines.


----------



## slowp (Jun 17, 2014)

Old Sparkless was beaten.

The brand new square ground chain from Madsen's beat the round file chain from Service Saw.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 17, 2014)

torinocobra said:


> Well I had a great time. Thank you Bob, Liz, T and Shannon for EVERYTHING! Thank you Bob and Clydeine for the excellent meat loaf, and Janimay for dinner and breakfast. And Patti for cookies and pies. I got to run plenty of great saws- a 5200, mastermind 880, slinger 880, Phil's 084, 125C, slinger 372, a few wild things and some huskys of unknown displacement. I heard several beautiful haiku, brought home some new saws, marinade, and left socks. I miss you guys already.


Found the p/n for the vented cap and ordered it I should have put a sharp chain on so you can see how the ts 372 really cuts. I'll be glad to have that venting issue resolved as I have a 5 foot dbh cedar to take out in the near future.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 17, 2014)

slowp said:


> Old Sparkless was beaten.
> 
> The brand new square ground chain from Madsen's beat the round file chain from Service Saw.


Excellent sportspersonship was displayed Jani got some pics of the intense competition


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm Still Grinning! Here's a couple pictures of what may be Old Sparkless going down!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 17, 2014)

Im


Farley9n said:


> I'm Still Grinning! Here's a couple pictures of what may be Old Sparkless going down!View attachment 355338
> View attachment 355339


 I'm still amazed every time we pull these completely original 35 plus years old saws that the hot shots would say are obsolete too heavy under powered they really throw the chips with a sharp chain


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 17, 2014)

It was a GREAT RACE and slowP was gracious in defeat, however I got the felling that "IT'S NOT OVER!


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 17, 2014)

As fun the above race was .....Here's my favorite!!!

The race for the 2014 PNW GTG Wild Thing Championship. It was close but my backup saw was a bit faster than the backup saw from Phil's Saw Shop. Turned out that both #1 saws were not as good as our warmed over last years saws.....Good Fun!


----------



## Gologit (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks to everyone for the hospitality and good time. I'm sorry that we had to leave early and I appreciate the concern and understanding.

Patty and Ol' Sparkless got beat? I see a rematch coming in the future.

We're already planning for next year. Our best to everyone.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 19, 2014)

Sheldon (Torinocobra) worked on a pair of SD 143's under the watchful eye of our host Bob (Farley9N). I offered heckling and assistance as needed. We got them both running. A few PBR's were consumed during the process.






Bob's son in law 'T' making a boring cut with a 394XP. He was turning this log into a 'Swedish Candle'.






One of Bob's Echo CS610EVL twins. Newly refurbished by Sheldon. Smooth running saw. First Echo twin that I've ran.






Fraser (Paccity) running Bob's championship winning piped WildThing as 'T' gives an animated starting waive for a race that's happening out of frame to the left.






'T' running the same WT as Fraser looks on.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Eccentric (Jun 19, 2014)




----------



## Bob95065 (Jun 19, 2014)

Thanks for the pictures Aaron. I hope to be there next year.


----------



## slowp (Jun 23, 2014)

Finally downloaded pictures.


----------



## slowp (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## slowp (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## slowp (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## slowp (Jun 23, 2014)




----------



## HuskStihl (Jun 23, 2014)

Great pics Ms. P. That Northman is one handsome devil! And it looks like he could provide ample shade for several normal sized humans on a sunny day.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 24, 2014)

I did get the leaf blower running, totally corroded and blocked fuel filter,, it will get good use, thanks Bob.
My 2163-2171 conversion has now cut more than a cord of fir, runs very well, thanks for the help Bob 
The GTG has my CAD going again,,,,picked up a yard sale 288 but walked away from a 090,, was hard to do.
Keep the pic coming, I do enjoy them all!!!
Hello to all,

BBB


----------



## slowp (Jun 24, 2014)

HuskStihl said:


> Great pics Ms. P. That Northman is one handsome devil! And it looks like he could provide ample shade for several normal sized humans on a sunny day.


 
He and the War Dept. are very nice folks. 

I hope Northman and Kevin follow through on their projects for next year's GTG. Wish I were mechanically minded. It would be a fun thing to do. Shhhhhhhhh.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 24, 2014)

slowp said:


> He and the War Dept. are very nice folks.
> 
> I hope Northman and Kevin follow through on their projects for next year's GTG. *Wish I were mechanically minded. It would be a fun thing to do.* Shhhhhhhhh.



We could start you on that path with a little coaching.


----------



## watsonr (Jun 24, 2014)

Anything on the Mac 49/73/77 that I saw a couple pages ago, maybe cutting or a video?
Looks like you all had a great time, thanks for the pics!


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 24, 2014)

IIRC that was a 77. Was there last year (and not running at the time). Wasn't at the GTG this year. Can't remember who owns it. Maybe Nate or Terry...


----------



## slowp (Jun 24, 2014)

Eccentric said:


> We could start you on that path with a little coaching.


 
I have the coveralls! No name on them though. Right now I'm playing boat builder.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 24, 2014)

Well.....How do you know when the party's over? ..... porta Potty got just picked up! Was a GREAT TIME! Love the pictures! Thank you all for another good year! .....Bob & Liz, Shannon & T !!! and I'm still the NWP GTG WT Champ!


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 24, 2014)

Farley9n said:


> Well.....How do you know when the party's over? ..... porta Potty got just picked up! Was a GREAT TIME! Love the pictures! Thank you all for another good year! .....Bob & Liz, Shannon & T !!! and I'm still the NWP GTG WT Champ!




One more time:








Thanks for everything Bob, Liz, Shannon, T, Sheldon, Fraser, Casey, and everyone else who made it a great event!!!!!!


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 24, 2014)

Farley9n said:


> Well.....How do you know when the party's over? ..... porta Potty got just picked up! Was a GREAT TIME! Love the pictures! Thank you all for another good year! .....Bob & Liz, Shannon & T !!! and I'm still the NWP GTG WT Champ!


Ive got video ill post it soon champ


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 24, 2014)

Going Green

Success found the vented cap that fits the 372xpw. Cured the vent issue easier than tearing the saw apart. Made several 36" cuts all symptoms are gone a plus from going to the get together and getting info from attendees.

Like the funky green


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 24, 2014)

That would be GREAT! just think.....Wild Things all over the world and yet the two hottest ones are right here in the PNW. I have tears of pride welling up!


----------



## madhatte (Jun 25, 2014)

Eccentric said:


> IIRC that was a 77. Was there last year (and not running at the time). Wasn't at the GTG this year. Can't remember who owns it. Maybe Nate or Terry...



It's mine. I need to rebuild the carb; it starts on a prime. I also have a 36" hardnose bar I need to pick up a loop of chain for. I think the sprocket is 1/2", or at least I hope so, since I don't relish the thought of hunting down a loop of 9/16" all that much.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 25, 2014)

madhatte said:


> It's mine. I need to rebuild the carb; it starts on a prime. I also have a 36" hardnose bar I need to pick up a loop of chain for. I think the sprocket is 1/2", or at least I hope so, since I don't relish the thought of hunting down a loop of 9/16" all that much.



The 77 I had ran 5/8" pitch. Luckily it had a good loop.


----------



## psuiewalsh (Jun 25, 2014)

I got two 62dl chains of what i think is 1/2 if you need.


----------



## torinocobra (Jun 25, 2014)

madhatte said:


> It's mine. I need to rebuild the carb; it starts on a prime. I also have a 36" hardnose bar I need to pick up a loop of chain for. I think the sprocket is 1/2", or at least I hope so, since I don't relish the thought of hunting down a loop of 9/16" all that much.


Nate, you are covered no matter what route you go. Chain or sprocket. What guage is the bar?


----------



## torinocobra (Jun 26, 2014)

Friday night campfire.


----------



## torinocobra (Jun 26, 2014)

I didn't get many photos.


----------



## madhatte (Jun 28, 2014)

torinocobra said:


> Nate, you are covered no matter what route you go. Chain or sprocket. What guage is the bar?



Guess I'll have to go check. Probably .063"


----------



## wyk (Jun 29, 2014)

Good to see y'all had a great time. Wish I were there.


----------



## sawfun (Jun 29, 2014)

Yes, I know Nate and I wished you could have been there. Maybe some day buddy.


----------



## wyk (Jun 29, 2014)

torinocobra said:


> View attachment 356735
> 
> I didn't get many photos.



One of the better ones. Is that Don? Y'all got a vid of that bad boy chugging wood?


----------



## torinocobra (Jun 29, 2014)

Yep, that's Don. The saw is Frasers and it didn't run. It needs new diaphragms in the Mac flat back.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 29, 2014)

If I'd gotten off my lazy butt we could have had it running. I had a spare HL63 in the truck. Put it there especially for Fraser's Mac...


----------



## wyk (Jun 29, 2014)

You were too busy having fun and drink-sawing.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 29, 2014)

That's the truth.


----------



## BGE541 (Jan 5, 2015)

When is the 2015 GTG?


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 5, 2015)

Good question. Gotta get time off work to attend...


----------



## Farley9n (Jan 7, 2015)

2015 Pacific Northwest GTG.......June 12th to 15th and beyond as needed. Yep, here we go again! Not sure how many this will make but if you have ever wondered or thought about making one, how about this year? We do racing, carving, the old giants, big and small wood, swap meet, climbing, ax throwing, and even a little bit of eating/drinking/talking dirty. AND there is always the Famous WILDTHING racing! ......Watch this spot for more as the time gets closer.....


----------



## BGE541 (Jan 7, 2015)

1. Location? I would like to attend
2. Rules for Wild Thing racing (specs, build rules etc.)

Thanks


----------



## Farley9n (Jan 7, 2015)

NOTE: If you haven't already joined the Pacific Northwest GTG Facebook page.....DO SO!!! Lots of pictures and even Wild Thing rules (unless you want to run the Out Law class). For detailed information about location, facilities, etc, just PM me.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 7, 2015)

Farley9n said:


> NOTE: If you haven't already joined the Pacific Northwest GTG Facebook page.....DO SO!!! Lots of pictures and even Wild Thing rules (unless you want to run the Out Law class). For detailed information about location, facilities, etc, just PM me.



Woo hoo you know well be there normal place


----------



## Farley9n (Jan 7, 2015)

You Got It! Maybe this is the year both 372's get it on!


----------



## heimannm (Jan 9, 2015)

I will put it on the calendar again, maybe this time I can make it work out.

I was ready to go two years back...




I have a few more/different saws now, and a bigger truck.

Mark


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 9, 2015)

heimannm said:


> I will put it on the calendar again, maybe this time I can make it work out.
> 
> I was ready to go two years back...
> 
> ...



Mack truck??
BBB


----------



## heimannm (Jan 9, 2015)

Not quite that big, although it might be required if I wanted to bring all of them.

I can fit 12-15 in the F-150 pretty conveniently though.




Mark


----------



## bigbadbob (Jan 9, 2015)

heimannm said:


> Not quite that big, although it might be required if I wanted to bring all of them.
> 
> I can fit 12-15 in the F-150 pretty conveniently though.
> 
> ...


Farley9n had a great setup in the back of his Ford,, I dont have any pics,,, but he sure did have a lot in there,,
It looked like a chainsaw roundup!!!
BBB


----------



## heimannm (Jan 9, 2015)

I have a couple of "shelves" that greatly increases the chainsaw carrying capabilities, one comes out with legs to attach to make a workbench.

I do have mostly McCulloch saws, after all.




Mark


----------



## Farley9n (Jan 9, 2015)

Mark, you would be a VERY welcome addition! Still a long ways off but hopes are high! Would really like to see that Race Build Mac, I have lost track of it's story......Bob


----------



## wood4heat (Jan 9, 2015)

Subscribed, maybe this will be the year I make it to another one!


----------



## heimannm (Jan 9, 2015)

The 1-76 does not get out very often, but it would be a good addition to most any GTG.




Don't worry boys, those are gas cans and not red saws in the background.

Mark


----------



## Farley9n (Jan 9, 2015)

Hey wood4 ! Be nice to see you again.....It's been some time......Bob


----------



## wood4heat (Jan 9, 2015)

Thanks Bob! I think it was two years ago I planned on coming but the date lined up with a required Hazmat course.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 9, 2015)

Mark I'm hoping you make it out west this year!


----------



## blk05crew (Jan 14, 2015)

Where is the Pacific NW gtg? I'm in WA state.


----------



## sawfun (Jan 14, 2015)

Springfield Oregon


----------



## Farley9n (Jan 25, 2015)

T & I went just a bit up river to view some logs for this year. They are at a full time logger (3 generations) and calf ropers place. He also has some of his Grandfather's old Macs. 




[


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 25, 2015)

Sweet! Looks like some serious logs to chew on there. Big old McCullochs are very cool too. I see a 33 or 39 variant wearing a drill head (with bits), what looks to be an 840/890 gear drive, an interesting unidentified direct drive 700 series next to it, an 82cc SP-80/81 on the far right of the bench, and what looks to be a 7-55 or 99 2-man saw. 

I'll save some room in the truck and bring some wampum in case any of those old Macs need a new home. On the other hand......maybe he'll want to get his Grandpa's saws running and enjoy them with us at the GTG.

Is it too early to say I'm eyeballing these two??


----------



## Farley9n (Jan 25, 2015)

Here are a couple more pictures! He has the equipment to load these so we won't be going up into the woods as much as in the past. (lots less fun but still real enjoyable!)......Bob


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 25, 2015)

Ha! I knew that was an SP-80 or SP-81.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jan 25, 2015)

I just picked up a mac 250 seems to run good so I can join the Mac club


----------



## Farley9n (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi Eccentric! I'm not sure what he intends to do with his grandfather's saws ! We only went into one of the many buildings. The one with his current logging STUFF was a ways away. He has about 100 acres. Once we get a work crew together and start fetching the logs we will see and know more. He and his two sons will be at the GTG......Bob


----------



## Farley9n (Jan 25, 2015)

Hey Brian! You don't need a MAC! Just don't forget to bring that ah, What's Her Name! She still owes me a beating!.....Bob.......OH, and maybe some sort of "Road Kill" for the BBQ.....


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 25, 2015)

Cedarkerf said:


> View attachment 398139
> View attachment 398140
> I just picked up a mac 250 seems to run good so I can join the Mac club




Looks good Bryan! Welcome to the club. Randy will be along with "the hat" for you shortly.


----------



## Eccentric (Jan 25, 2015)

Farley9n said:


> Hi Eccentric! I'm not sure what he intends to do with his grandfather's saws ! We only went into one of the many buildings. The one with his current logging STUFF was a ways away. He has about 100 acres. Once we get a work crew together and start fetching the logs we will see and know more. He and his two sons will be at the GTG......Bob




I'm glad they'll be there. Hopefully we can get at least one of his Grandpa's Macs going for him. Would be cool to see him and his sons running Grandpa's big 2-man Mac. I just threw my 'claim' out early so I can be in front of the 'vulture line' later if needed.


----------



## madhatte (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm in!


----------



## ckelp (Jan 25, 2015)

ill see what i can do this year, hopefully i can get a company sponsored vacation, drive both ways on the company dime


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 25, 2015)

Brian, I'll find some spikes for that, they look good with the old airbox cover.


----------



## heimannm (Jan 26, 2015)

I put it on the calendar at work to be sure and try to avoid any conflicts in my schedule. Mrs. Heimann is a bit dubious about accompanying me...

Mark


----------



## schmuck.k (Jan 31, 2015)

i'm in


----------



## Gologit (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a couple of little things to do this Spring but I should be able to make it.

...and no smart aleck remarks about retirement please.


----------



## RandyMac (Jan 31, 2015)

I've been "retired" for a year.


----------



## Farley9n (Feb 9, 2015)

Well I guess I'm getting into the GTG Mode! Thanks to a bad case of CAD I have acquired 8 saws in the last couple weeks! They are a Wright recip., Sears/Poulan 3700, husky 262xp / 28", vintage Sears 77cc / 16", McCulloch 33/35 gear drive, Homelite 750 / 42" , Dolmar 133 /28" and lastly a nice Homelite VI944 / 24". Just as the barn/shop was starting to show some floor. I'm a sad case..........Bob


----------



## sawfun (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh, come on Bob, you know you love it just as we do . Mike, Jackie, and I look forward to seeing you and everybody. I have a new member and his wife interested. They bought my 111S and have several other old Jonnys they will bring. Also trying to get one of the midwest members who will be in Portland that weekend to join us.


----------



## wood4heat (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm hoping to bring my three saw plan. Nothing exotic but if all goes well I'll have the 024 Woodboss, the 361, and an 038 Mag II.

The 038 is the question mark. It needs a lot of cleaning up and some work to get it running. 

I'm also hoping to do a muff mod on the 361 before then. Think there will be anyone there who could give me a lesson on carb tuning?


----------



## Farley9n (Feb 16, 2015)

Well we had a little FUN today in Farleyville! I had expected to be visited today by a well known McCulloch speaker from the Midwest so since I don't really speak that language I invited some GTGers that do. In addition to more than a few yellow saws there were some Mastermind built Husqvarna's from Sawfun, ( 36, 346, and a 395) Torinocobra's Philbilt 3120 (48" bar and 8 pin sprocket), and several from my own collection of stock and non. There weren't many of us but we ran a lot of saws! Of the Mastermind builds the 395 was the most impressive for me. Needless to say we all had a GREAT TIME! 



Seems like I'm screwing up the pictures so that's it for now....Bob


----------



## sawfun (Feb 16, 2015)

Today was great Bob, thanks a great deal for having us over. Mike and I had a super time and Fraiser, Sheldon, and T as well as others, made for a beautiful day playing with saws.


----------



## heimannm (Feb 17, 2015)

I am in NOCAL currently and will be making my way further North as the week continues. I'll touch bases with you when I know more.

Mark


----------



## Farley9n (Feb 18, 2015)

Well here I go again with the picture stuff. Just this morning the Mac-Speak was able to make it! To his credit he took a step to the WILD SIDE! We had a fun visit and I am looking forward to seeing him in June when the air is turned yellow from the revered McCulloch Drone !


----------



## heimannm (Feb 18, 2015)

In my defense, I was just trying to figure out what the funny colored _THING _was, by the time I realized it was a chainsaw the photos had been snapped.




This is not a photoshop efforts folks, those two distinguished gentlemen really are that handsome.




On our way back to I-5 we had some interesting traffic beside us.







Not unusual in this part of the country perhaps, but I am much more accustomed to trucks hauling corn, soybeans, feed, pigs, turkeys, and spent layers.

Mark


----------



## Gologit (Mar 17, 2015)

Hey Bob....

Can you recommend some good motels in your area? Better still, what are good ones to stay away from?

Thanks.


----------



## Farley9n (Mar 18, 2015)

Hi Bob! The first choice in Motels would be The Village Inn, it's fairly close, clean, and reasonable. Even has a nice restaurant. Those that have stayed there like it. Just north on I-5 from the 194A turn off are several more motels because of the shopping center, airport and major hospital nearby. We are an easy trip from these also. In the Eugene area near the U of O (duckville) there are also plenty of motels. The ones to stay away from are the Main Street, Springfield, motels! However, be sure to read the user ratings from these for a good time! No trailer this year??? As far as the Farleyville Fair Grounds go, there has already been and will be even more done since the last GTG. This years weather has been good too us. We have also had some fun visits and are looking forward to several new faces........More too come.


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Mar 19, 2015)

Getting closer to being ready for a GTG. Just installed a 7-pin trailer connector inside the bed of my pickup for my portable 3-way refrigerator.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 12, 2015)

Well we are about eight weeks out from the 2015 version of the Pacific Northwest GTG. Are You Ready ??? We are getting there! Left overs from the Bunny Days are gone, Taxes filed & Paid, tractor brakes and steering fixed, shop a bit cleaner, new wood lined up, shower up dated with a higher flow heater, shack painted, target area cleaned up and a new fence along that side! We have even had some great visits from members and some non members! I have a few more saws and a couple more motorcycles. Made a couple WILDTHING changes and got a bit more power and speed. Still lots more to do and some work crews to plan but as I said..........WE ARE GETTING THERE!!!!


----------



## heimannm (Apr 12, 2015)

Getting there as well. One 101 powered junkyard dog is currently available. Jeff won't get to come and I'll drive the F150 instead of the Ranger so I have some room for some additional saws as well.




Mark


----------



## sawfun (Apr 12, 2015)

Big Mike and I have a bunch of Mac work to finish up for June.


----------



## _RJ_ (Apr 13, 2015)

So what goes on at a GTG? And when is the new one?


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi RJ ! What goes on??? Best way to explain would be for you to come and see, but in the meantime you could go back through the previous years of GTG's covered here on A/S and/or join the Facebook page ( Pacific Northwest GTG ) for years of pictures and some videos.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 14, 2015)

There is more to the answer but have been timed out with a server error.....Back later.....Bob


----------



## heimannm (Apr 14, 2015)

Eat, BS, run a saw, BS, eat, look at a saw, BS, eat, talk about saws, sit by the fire, eat, BS...

I think that just about sums it up.

Mark


----------



## _RJ_ (Apr 14, 2015)

When is the next one?


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 15, 2015)

Week end of the 12th to the 15th of June. easy to get to PM me for details and numbers if interested.....


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Apr 16, 2015)

heimannm said:


> Eat, BS, run a saw, BS, eat, look at a saw, BS, eat, talk about saws, sit by the fire, eat, BS...
> 
> I think that just about sums it up.
> 
> Mark



And be sure to wear hearing protection from loud saws and all.


----------



## heimannm (Apr 16, 2015)

WHAT?


----------



## _RJ_ (Apr 16, 2015)

I'll check the calendar.


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 20, 2015)

As posted on our Facebook page ( Pacific northwest GTG ) we will be having a work crew on the first week end of May in order to get some things done in prep for the GTG. Not sure at this time of the exact tasks but you can be sure it will be fun and good practice for the GTG itself. Of course there will be some time to work on our Beer/BS skills. Newbies welcome! Also if you are a bit or more musical remember there is the GTG Kerf Theater and Ball Room upstairs from the chainsaw sand box. PM me for specific details if needed.....Bob


----------



## torinocobra (Apr 24, 2015)

Well I finished up a gear drive to bring to the gtg this past weekend, and have another in for welding and paint matching. As the mccullochs will be well represented, I am focusing on other brands. I will have more room this year now that I am driving a full size truck, so I'm bringing all kinds of stuff I guess. See y'all soon


----------



## sawfun (Apr 24, 2015)

Good to hear Sheldon.


----------



## wyk (Apr 24, 2015)

Woot!


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 28, 2015)

Nice to see that some are getting ready. This coming week end will be the first of the work crews! "T" ( son in law) has informed me that he is/has set up some cables and sky lines over a few large logs somewhere in the DEEP WOODS so that we will be able to yard, hoist and load much the same as last year! This time I'm going to get the shot of his battered but reliable Toyota hanging ass up from pulling a bit too big a log! If you can make the work crew ( we will be working both Saturday and Sunday) at any time please call or PM me so you can be included in the fun! Lots to do....So little time...BUT SO MUCH FUN!!!


----------



## madhatte (Apr 28, 2015)

Wish I could make that one. Sounds like a hoot.


----------



## Eccentric (Apr 28, 2015)

madhatte said:


> Wish I could make that one. Sounds like a hoot.



Same here. The 'after action reports' from those work parties always show that folks had a good time. Wish I lived closer......

-Aaron


----------



## madhatte (Apr 29, 2015)

^ what he said!


----------



## BGE541 (Apr 30, 2015)

Still on for 2015? I would like to make it... can I please get a who/what/where/when update?


----------



## Farley9n (Apr 30, 2015)

Yes it's still on! PM me for details or simply read back a few pages. Also try the Facebook page-Pacific northwest GTG. Hope to see you!


----------



## Farley9n (May 3, 2015)

Here are a few pictures from out wood gathering mission.


----------



## Farley9n (May 3, 2015)

Above are some pictures of our quest for logs. "T" had previously climbed and rigged a skyline so that we could yard and raise logs then load them on the trailers. Worked great! A couple logs were a tad punky but on the whole "Drone Ville" will love em! Next logs will be those from an earlier post and then, hopefully, paccity will again be able to come through with another, "Let Me Pose In Front!" log. Things are shaping up. By the way......It seems as if this will be the year of the Mac. With the news of Mark Heimannm's coming more than a few GTGers are bringing the YELLOW!


----------



## BGE541 (May 3, 2015)

Yellow?


----------



## sawfun (May 3, 2015)

Yup, yeller. Them crusty ole saws with the funny Mcckuluk name.


----------



## sawfun (May 3, 2015)

I am gonna try and have a 550vs super 550 showdown as well as a 797 vs super 797 battle as well.


----------



## madhatte (May 4, 2015)

sawfun said:


> 797 vs super 797



You have my attention. Throw in some 125 variations, as well as 101b variations, and you are talking legit science.


----------



## sawfun (May 4, 2015)

Bring'n two 125's and at least one 101b and likely a second. The Mac gear drives are the hold up at the moment except the 660 which is all set to go.


----------



## Eccentric (May 4, 2015)

Is your 660 a 2/1 or 3/1 saw Don? I can't remember. Dave has a 2/1 660 and my 3/1 650. Will try to get him to attend...........and bring those saws.


----------



## sawfun (May 4, 2015)

Aaron, my 660 is a 3:1. It has a 42" bar with .404 and it seems to cut nicely, just not fast.


----------



## Eccentric (May 4, 2015)

That's how I remember my 650. I only had a 32" bar on it (with 1/2"). IIRC, Dave has a 42 or 48" for his gear drive Macs (650, 660, and a 1-60 series). 

I have a 42" hardnose for my 840, but it won't be ready to go for this year. Don't know what ratio is in it yet. 

I have a 42" bar for my 2/1 Super XP-1130, but it's not gonna be ready this year either. Just too busy. Would like to find 54-60"ish bars for the 840 and 1130 for the future. 

This is a 'building year' (LOL). Hope to have some time over the next year + to get through some of the projects.....


----------



## sawfun (May 4, 2015)

I have a 58" & 60" but those are for an 890 & 895. I am saving the 72" for the cp125g whenever I get it finished. I will bring a mostly complete 1-61 that needs at least a stuffer. A bar stud and bar plates as well as the bar hold down piece. It would make someone a good project. Also a 1-85 that I cannot get to pop and haven't looked at the piston but it is complete. It seems an oddball at 95cc's. Most Macs seem to be 87, 99, or 103cc's not 95. Another good project saw for someone.


----------



## Farley9n (May 4, 2015)

WOW !!! With all that Yellow we can set up a 3-4 foot log and have some 100 plus cc Gear Drive races! We will start the first heat just after breakfast, break for a late lunch, then the second round can start and hopefully finish in time for a late dinner. Final on Sunday if the combatants have stopped vibrating and can still hear! It will be great! two days of drone racing!......Insert big grin here!.......bob


----------



## sawfun (May 4, 2015)

Bob, my poor hands and ears hurt already


----------



## Cedarkerf (May 4, 2015)

I'm bringing the stihl 661 so there will be one modern saw at least in the 90cc range but I'll have my yellow250as well


----------



## svk (May 6, 2015)

What is the 2015 date for the GTG?


----------



## Farley9n (May 6, 2015)

Here are the dates again......We are "open" for fun from the 12th of June to the 15th, that should be from a Friday thru a Monday and even more sometimes! Early birds are welcome and used to get things together and the late stayers for recovery and reflection! PM me for details. More to come as we get closer to the dates......Bob


----------



## svk (May 6, 2015)

Updated the thread title for you. We can modify the title in the future again as you set next years date. Hope you guys have a blast!


----------



## Farley9n (May 6, 2015)

THANKS for all you have done!


----------



## Skeans (May 6, 2015)

Maybe I'll try to make it down


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heffalump (May 7, 2015)

Wife and I have it on the calendar!!


----------



## heimannm (May 10, 2015)

I only have a 48" bar on the 840 so don't get too carried away.




Mark


----------



## Farley9n (May 10, 2015)

48" is fine for the wood but not so much for the "POSING" after pictures. But then you can always borrow a 96"er......


----------



## sawfun (May 10, 2015)

Nice picture Mark and nothing wrong with a 48" bar, we have a 50" for the 395 .

The 890 I picked up last night only has a 40" bar or so. It will be wearing a 60" which, while it won't show its true potential, will give an acceptable showing of itself .


----------



## Farley9n (May 11, 2015)

Under the heading of "Wheels Turning Slowly" is that I have been on the phone with Phil's saw shop promoting our GTG and it seems at this point that they will once again try and make the GTG. They have been very supportive in the past and have been the center piece of the fuel burning racers with the possible exception of the non-WORLD FAMOUS WILDTHING class! I also mentioned that this year there will be an over abundance of those antique yellow things. Nate mentioned that they did have some of those and may bring em on over. He also has a 10-10 electric start that can make the trip. I was also on the phone with new pop and racer Kevin Dunnavin and he was not above talking some smack about a couple of 3120's. THINGS ARE LOOKING UP.......Bob


----------



## Eccentric (May 11, 2015)

Some things have recently come up on the home/family/$$ and time off fronts. May have to skip the PNW festivities this year (crap).

Things are in flux right now. Hoping that the trip can still happen, but....

If I can't make it up to the GTG this year I'll miss seeing my many friends there, and will miss out on a grand time. Major bummer.

Also have some trade/swap/etc deals in the works, and those will likely be on hold (if not shot). Hopefully Mark doesn't haul off my share of the McBooty (LOL) that is sure to be there.

Small possibility that I may be passing through there with the family around that time. If so, we can hopefully at least make a brief appearance. The timing for that trip may not coincide with the timing of the GTG however.


----------



## Farley9n (May 11, 2015)

Aaron you and your family are welcome at anytime to come on by! Don't need a GTG to spend a little time together. In fact if I were to know a date a few days ahead of time a mini GTG wouldn't be a problem. All the best to you! Hope you will find a way to make it.......Bob


----------



## Eccentric (May 11, 2015)

Thank you Bob. We may be taking a family trip to Oregon sometime in the next couple months. Will make sure too keep you informed.


----------



## sawfun (May 12, 2015)

We'll miss you Aaron and if Mark gets the Mac stuff, I have 5200 & 8500 stuff for you.


----------



## Gologit (May 12, 2015)

Eccentric said:


> Some things have recently come up on the home/family/$$ and time off fronts. May have to skip the PNW festivities this year (crap).
> 
> Things are in flux right now. Hoping that the trip can still happen, but....
> 
> ...



Won't be he same without you there.
If you need stuff hauled up there or hauled back let me know. There's always a little extra room in the mini-crummy.


----------



## Eccentric (May 12, 2015)

Thank you Bob.


----------



## slowp (May 12, 2015)

I'm not sure. My life goal of never getting jury duty may be ruined. I got the SUMMONS for the month of June. I'm hoping all the bad people will take a vacation thru all of June. Stay tuned.


----------



## slowp (May 12, 2015)

Eccentric said:


> Some things have recently come up on the home/family/$$ and time off fronts. May have to skip the PNW festivities this year (crap).
> 
> Things are in flux right now. Hoping that the trip can still happen, but....
> 
> ...



Maybe see you in Napa this year if it is a go?


----------



## madhatte (May 12, 2015)

Dang, Aaron, we're gonna miss you!


----------



## Eccentric (May 13, 2015)

slowp said:


> Maybe see you in Napa this year if it is a go?



That's the plan. Looking forward to seeing you folks then. It's both humbling and uplifting to have you folks travel such a long ways to come to our GTG every year.



madhatte said:


> Dang, Aaron, we're gonna miss you!



Gonna miss all my northern friends this June.


----------



## slowp (May 13, 2015)

Eccentric said:


> That's the plan. Looking forward to seeing you folks then. It's both humbling and uplifting to have you folks travel such a long ways to come to our GTG every year. Gonna miss all my northern friends this June.



Hey, I travel in even more luxury now. The plastic Airstream is great! We will hope the El Nino doesn't create havoc at that time.


----------



## madhatte (May 13, 2015)

Any excuse for a road trip is a good one!


----------



## Farley9n (May 16, 2015)

Little bit getting done today! "T" is running the tractor around moving logs into place and dumping left overs onto the burn pile. (Say a prayer for the tractor) We need to make room for more logs and clear space for a really big one (Fraser?). I can't get out to take pictures right now but as long I can hear the tractor I'm breathing easy!


----------



## Eccentric (May 16, 2015)

Farley9n said:


> Little bit getting done today! "T" is running the tractor around moving logs into place and dumping left overs onto the burn pile. (Say a prayer for the tractor) We need to make room for more logs and clear space for a really big one (Fraser?). I can't get out to take pictures right now but as long I can hear the tractor I'm breathing easy!



Bob you might as well have a couple steering boxes ready to swap into that tractor. T goes through at least one a year doesn't he?


----------



## Farley9n (May 16, 2015)

Mechanical Destruction is in he and Shannon's genes! Shannon's come from her mom and somehow rubbed off on "T"! (If that's possible) Still lots more to be done but the end is at least in sight!


----------



## heimannm (May 17, 2015)

Aaron - if you are still interested I can bring the Mono 90 and leave it at Bob's until you make it up to Oregon.

I'm still trying to decide exactly which saws to bring, I will have to get them loaded up next week as I will be leaving for Japan on 29 May and only home for a day before I leave for a conference in Omaha and start the drive west.

I am thinking:

BP-1
KMS4
610 EVL
77
840
CP125
SP125
2-10G
SP70
SP81
101 kart saw

If anyone has any other saws in mind let me know and I will see about fitting them in.

Mark


----------



## Eccentric (May 17, 2015)

That would be great Mark. I am indeed still interested in that Mono 90. Dangit I was finally going to see that 77 running right. I hope somebody video's it. Looks like you have a great McLineup there.


----------



## Farley9n (May 25, 2015)

It's been pretty quiet here but we are slowly getting ready! Here are some recent pictures of Farleyville.


----------



## Farley9n (May 25, 2015)

Some day I'll get all this posting stuff right! We still need to pick up the nearby logs, mow, weed eat, whine for a REALLY GIANT LOG ( you know who you are) and set up the basic areas (eating, drinking, B/Sing, and the racing stands! The inside of the barn is even cleaner than in the past but there are still a few saws laying around. MORE PICTURES to come! Stay tuned as we are heading towards another PNW GTG !!!


----------



## heimannm (May 26, 2015)

I added a couple of saws to my list above and have them loaded up in the truck already. Busy week ahead this week then I leave for Japan on Saturday, return on 6 June to leave again on 7 June for a conference in Omaha then continue on to the West.

Mark


----------



## _RJ_ (Jun 1, 2015)

Is anyone bringing the wife and kids? That sounds like a creeper question. If I can make it. My wife and kid will be with me. Wasn't sure if they'd be the only ones


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 1, 2015)

We've had family members at our GTG's before.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 1, 2015)

My wife is there everything year but all our kids are growed up. Bring them along thell be enough different types of folks she'll find somebody to talk to


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 1, 2015)

Since the very first there have been females, males, mates, wives, children and even grand children GTG'en with us! ( Sorta Run What Ya Brung ) Our own grand kids, Jason 12 and Stephanie 10 have yet to miss a GTG! Bring Them! Plenty to do. We are right on the McKenzie River so swimming, fishing is a choice along with the daily dose of, " cookies and noodles". Always a campfire in the evenings for toasted snacks or just getting toasted! Enough said.....Only 10 more days!!!


----------



## Honest John (Jun 1, 2015)

Man, I really want to join you guys but I'm not sure I can get the time off work. It'd be nice to meet some of you guys and I just bought a super 125 that I haven't even had a chance to cut with. It starts and runs, but has a broken lower handle brace. 

Also, maybe one of you guys could show me the trick to replacing the starter rope on a cp70. Looks like I have to remove the ring ???

John


----------



## heimannm (Jun 1, 2015)

John - On the CP70 and other RH start 10 Series you do have to remove the retaining ring and dust shield to replace the starter rope. There should be a thin Teflon thrust washer between the starter pulley and the dust shield but they frequently disappear. With the ring and the shield out you should be able to gently work the starter pulley out without removing the spring, but if the spring comes out it is easy enough to wind it back up and slip it into place with a pair of long nose pliers.

Once you have the new rope installed and threaded through the starter hole, you can wind it up a few times using the notch in the starter pulley to put some tension on the spring so it will recoil properly. If you can make it to the GTG we can put on a little demo if you'd like.

Mark


----------



## Heffalump (Jun 1, 2015)

Big bummer, but the wife and I will no longer be able to make it. We've been ambushed by work, vehicle problems, and by the University of Washington.

Majorly disappointed......


----------



## Honest John (Jun 1, 2015)

Thanks Mark. That retaining ring looks like the tricky part. I'll have to see if I can loosen it up in there with some brake cleaner or something.


----------



## dswensen (Jun 2, 2015)

Read through the first four pages and still can't tell where this is being held? The "banks of the McKenzie" answer won't do much for my GPS.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 2, 2015)

For anyone who is interested in attending simply PM me for specific details, phone numbers, address and anything else of interest about this GTG. I'm easy and it's easy to find and fun to attend.......Bob


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 4, 2015)

The time is getting short and I am getting NERVOUS! So much to do, so much to think about, SO LITTLE TIME!!! Happens to me every year but I don't get used to it! There are always a few, sadly, that we look forward to seeing each year but as the time winds down have found that they will not make it. DRAT! However every year there has been some new GTGers that help to bring back the FUN in their own ways. This year the New Guy will be World Traveling Mark Heimannm, Iowa's McCulloch Guru. The sad part is that two of our own "Left Coast" McCulloch boosters may not be able to be here. On another note, daughter Shannon has leaked pictures of this years T-Shirt to our FaceBook page. Here is what they look like. Nothing special but note the pose on the lounge chair. I suspect we will see most in that position! Another thing about this year ( while I'm about it ) there has yet to be any evidence of a real challenge to my continued DOMINANCE of the WildThing class!


----------



## torinocobra (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm in the same boat. Lots to do! I've got the pioneer 700g ready to paint and final details, that will be worked on Saturday and Sunday (along with weedeating the jungle). Need to do a little more work on the poulan 5200. The castor 120 is running odd. I believe it's a carb issue, like a bad check valve , but I still have to figure it out and fix it. The 3120 and 3100g are ready and running hard. 088 needs a few new parts installed. And the 2101 is done. That's probably what I'm bringing this year, but Casey is bringing her ms180 so watch out wild thing!. I'm excited!


----------



## torinocobra (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## torinocobra (Jun 4, 2015)




----------



## madhatte (Jun 4, 2015)

NEAT. That's not a model I've seen before.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 5, 2015)

How do you know time is getting short?!?! Well there's the PANIC, dumb previously unknown things are going WRONG and the OUT HOUSE has been ordered! That first COLD BEER sitting at the Farleyville Fairgrounds is going to take years off my insecurities'! Looking forward to that !!!


----------



## Gologit (Jun 5, 2015)

See you Friday morning. If you need us to bring anything just let us know.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 6, 2015)

So far this year I haven't had to field any questions about food /drink situations but I guess that a few words should be said! Firstly, there has ALWAYS been plenty for all thanks to the efforts and generosity of our great GTGers but you are primarily responsible for your own self as long as you stay. We do provide a regular old style Weber, a gas BBQ, an open cut up water tank BBQ, the usual giant fire pit, coffee in the am, and there is a small microwave and refrigerator at the upstairs bar. There is a regular fridge with a freezer in the barn at the back door and the greenhouse has a sink with hot and cold running water. There is a regular outhouse by the gate and there is also the larger one and the outdoor shower with hot water next to the "SHACK" just by the main house. Use but don't abuse any of these as they are here for the PNG GTG experience at "Farleyville". Things are shaping up!......Bob


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 6, 2015)

Here's a few pictures of todays action.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 6, 2015)

I also learned something about senior weight lifting today while replacing Golf Cart battery cables today! To Wit: Finely conditioned 78 year olds like myself are better at a 12oz vertical dead lift then attempting to do the same lift with a single 6volt Golf Cart battery! However it's done and the Cart is ready for it's usual duties! Hope I can say the same for my back!!!


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 6, 2015)

Farley9n said:


> I also learned something about senior weight lifting today while replacing Golf Cart battery cables today! To Wit: Finely conditioned 78 year olds like myself are better at a 12oz vertical dead lift then attempting to do the same lift with a single 6volt Golf Cart battery! However it's done and *the Cart is ready for it's usual duties!* Hope I can say the same for my back!!!



Now the dog can really do some damage.


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 6, 2015)

Decided to get my TRUSTY LITTLE SIR ECHO weed eater out and start on the Senior Shade Center but the little guy had sprung a wire out of the top of the curved shaft and it had been sawing the clutch housing off from the inside. Almost got it too! Not one to shirk on quality I rushed down to Walmart and was able to get a straight shaft Murray Bump Head for $83. Murray is of course well known for the quality of it's bicycles and riding mowers so it should last at least this next week!


----------



## heimannm (Jun 7, 2015)

I arrived home from Japan around 10:00 PM last night, had most of what I needed already packed in the truck. Threw in a couple of bags today and hit the road. I will be in Omaha a couple of days then headed out west. Of course after I was an hour or so down the road I started to remember some of the things I'd forgotten to pack along. Hopefully I won't have to do too much in the way of repairs as I have a limited bit of saw tools in my regular traveling kit.

Mark


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 8, 2015)

No problem with tools Mark! Somewhere I have a bunch! So do others. Late Flash....Little Murray Bump Head still lives!!! Actually ran it out of fuel today. Here are some pictures of the little guys work!


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 8, 2015)

Areas above are the outdoor shower, the trailer court and VIP tent area (mostly reserved) and the Senior shade center which gets crowded so bring your own lounge chair......


----------



## heimannm (Jun 8, 2015)

There you go Bob, one more thing I forgot...no chairs.

I did just get good news from the Village Inn, I have a room all three nights so I won't need to buy a sleeping bag (something else I forgot...).

Mark


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 8, 2015)

Village Inn is a good place. You are lucky. Big Bad Bob couldn't find a place he wanted so he has rented a trailer locally for he and Joan. It gets delivered and set up for him a little later this week. I think that's a clever solution that gets even better when you figure the fuel cost. I think he is going to use his diesel VW and he lives in Kamloops , Canada! One Smart Bob!


----------



## torinocobra (Jun 8, 2015)

Casey will be down Friday morning and I'll be there Friday afternoon hopefully. We're planning on cooking chicken Friday night for the early crowd. I made more progress getting saws ready, but there is still a lot to get done. Getting close!


----------



## SawTroll (Jun 10, 2015)

Have a nice GTG everyone!


----------



## heimannm (Jun 10, 2015)

On the road west today, one small issue with a nail in the tire but fortunately I saw it while in Cheyenne so it was an easy fix (for the tire shop anyway).

Tomorrow...Bend.

Mark


----------



## hdbill (Jun 11, 2015)

Gologit said:


> They make special considerations for Californians. In return, we have to promise not to start every other sentence with "Well, in California we..." It's easy. I'm going, Eccentric is going...come on up.


 Bob
Is it this weekend?


----------



## Gologit (Jun 11, 2015)

hdbill said:


> Bob
> Is it this weekend?


 Yup. We're headed that way this morning. C'mon up.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 11, 2015)

SawTroll said:


> Have a nice GTG everyone!


Niko you should hop a plane and attend,,, lots of huskys will be there!!
Your expertise would be very welcome!
We are in Yakima,,, looking forward to seeing every body,,,
BBB


----------



## heimannm (Jun 11, 2015)

In Bend now, now sure how long it will take to get over tomorrow. Will be nice not having to drive over 12 hours for a change.

Mark


----------



## Farley9n (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm not real up on that trip time wise but I think you will have at least 8hrs and some change left vs your previous days drive! See you in the AM......Bob


----------



## sawfun (Jun 12, 2015)

Bend to Bob's should be well under 3 hours.


----------



## _RJ_ (Jun 12, 2015)

Can't make it this year. I have to cut all this by Sunday.


----------



## heimannm (Jun 13, 2015)

I made it to Farleyville before 10:00 this morning but there were several folks ahead of me already. I will foul up some of the names but I will give it my best shot. First up, a little something waiting for Aaron when he finally makes his way north.




Bob trying to decide where to put the next label




Bob and T's friend Guy helping get things ready




Jeanie, Patty (SlowP), Bob (Gologit), Kevin, Bob (Farely9N)




Brian (Cedarkerf) andBigBad Bob Forsyth




Clydine (Mrs. Gologit), Jeanie, Paso Roblo Jimmy, Joan (Mrs. Bigbadbob). Jeanie might be Mountain Mama but I have a poor memory.




Sheldon (torinocobra) brought a few saws







Fraser (Pac City) showed up as we were finishing dinner and brought a few saws as well




Kevin, Bob, and Fraser plotting strategy for tomorrow




Mark


----------



## heimannm (Jun 13, 2015)

Kevin climbed the tree put up a pulley so Bob can hoist a saw for anyone willing to climb for it. T on the ground next to the tree to give you some perspective, Kevin is up there if you look closely.







That's my F150, I am really out here but I didn't photograph any of my saws today to prove it.




Some of the logs just waiting for the saws to fire up.




Bob did receive a really nice new hat today, one that would make President Reagan proud.




I will try to remember and get a few more photos tomorrow when we get the saws going.

Mark


----------



## spindrift7mm (Jun 13, 2015)

Great pics Mark, keepem coming. Ken


----------



## rocketnorton (Jun 13, 2015)

nice to see Kamloops attendees. used to live there... mid-late '70's. no, don't know them.
likin that pioneer 700.
thanks mark, keep em [pics] comin


----------



## sgrizz (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks mark for the update and the pictures. I hope the weather cooperates out there.


----------



## BGE541 (Jun 13, 2015)

Not going to be able to make it this year but sure hope you all are having fun


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Jun 13, 2015)




----------



## showrguy (Jun 14, 2015)

So, did anyone actually run a saw at this GTG ???? lol


----------



## rwoods (Jun 14, 2015)

I think they are still discussing how to get the saw out of the tree without cutting it. Ron


----------



## madhatte (Jun 14, 2015)

Another roaring success of a GTG! Ain't no party like a Farleyville party 'cause a Farleyville party don't stop!


----------



## sawfun (Jun 15, 2015)

Success, party, yes it sure was. It was great to meet everyone and special guest & Mac guru Mark. A huge thanks to Bob and his family for having such a wonderful gtg.


----------



## Eccentric (Jun 15, 2015)

They have pics up on the PNW GTG Facebook page.


----------



## heimannm (Jun 15, 2015)

There were a few cuts made like Nate (madhatte) with a Stihl saw featuring an auto stop feature to prevent cutting too deep into the log...once the flywheel was replaced the saw ran just fine again.




Sheldon's friend John was able to make a couple of cuts as well




Sheldon in the background with what look like an Efco




Fraser (Pac City) put a big Stihl in a log




Bob's son in law T showed us how a real man cuts wood...don't worry Wendell, nothing was exposed.










Don (sawfun) put my SP105 in a log but he wasn't particularly impressed, maybe because of some other saws he had run










Mark


----------



## heimannm (Jun 15, 2015)

Don and his wife Sharon were immediately likeable, McCulloch saws and Oakland Raiders, two of my favorites.




Bigbadbob demonstrating proper safety protocols for Canadians.




Don's friend and chief mechanic Mike likes long bars




Not just everyone can tote that one around







or cut with it




I had to take a slice of redwood myself once Mike helped me adjust the carburetor for the cold, rainy conditions in Oregon




My four footer seems somehow inadequate in these parts.




A few people cut like a girl







Mark


----------



## heimannm (Jun 15, 2015)

More girls cutting...some with a chainsaw like Jackie (with Don, Sharon, and Mike)




Some prefer the hatchet like Bob granddaughter (Bob will have to fill in names here as I have forgotten)




Next year she will use a chainsaw like Janie, the axe was just for show. I did not see the carving event but you can enjoy the highly artistic Swedish candle.




Sheldon spent a good part of the morning getting his Pioneer 700G to run.



Sheldon and Nate trying to discover the source of the leaking fuel




The bar was a little rusty in the groove so he had to work the chain in a bit




But in the end it was worth it




I helped Wayne sort out an issue on a 5-10G with a bullfrog carburetor and was richly rewarded with a genuine PNW Bigfoot walking stick







The weekend was not without some problems, I broke Bob's primer can and Patty's chair, but Bob broke the tail light




Mark


----------



## heimannm (Jun 15, 2015)

There were a few saws here, and certainly a lot of yellow and black.
















Don't like McCulloch saws? Take it up with the complaint department.




More saws







I only saw one Huskvarna and it needed a repair, to be honest though Mike pulled the rope out of at least half a dozen saws and most of them were yellow.




Mark


----------



## heimannm (Jun 15, 2015)

There were a couple of people foolish enough to let me run their saws, I believe this was a 3100G belonging to Sheldon




Someone told me this was a 200T but I am not sure I believe it







Here's something you don't see every day, KMS4 racing







I was the clear winner...until Bigbadbob got out his tach and allowed Mike to tune Don's saw a bit better than mine




In case you were wondering, the KMS4 will beat a BP-1 hands down




What else to do at a GTG? How about toss an axe? Guy with a bulls eye




or just hang around and enjoy the fire







Mark


----------



## heimannm (Jun 15, 2015)

A few more random photos starting with the man and his machine




Before




























Like so many GTG's we were having too much fun to think about documenting everything with photos. I do have a few videos like Cedarkerf and SlowP racing 031's (Patty may no longer be able to claim the undisputed title), Sheldon running the 700G Pioneer, the hot saws flinging chains, and some general activity but alas I don't know how to go about posting videos.

Thanks again to Bob and everyone for feeding me so well and making me feel so welcome so far away from home. In another evening or two I will add a photo of the great take home stuff I received but not tonight as it is raining in Ogden.

Mark


----------



## Rocketross57 (Jun 16, 2015)

It was nice to meet you mark and hear some of your wisdom first hand. Everyone was so nice and inviting at this event. Thank you bob for the hospitality and making us feel at home! Had a great time! Plan on camping out next year!


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 17, 2015)

Some more GTG pictures. First is sunrise on the Canadian side,, Second is Saturdays breakfast, third is some early bird mechanics, fourth is some of the breakfast crew.


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 17, 2015)

More GTG pictures. First pic is a 090G with a 96inch bar, second Gologit doing in a large fir, third everybody like this saw!! , fourth is a mac attack!!



mac attack


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 17, 2015)

Well a great big thanks to Bob and his family !!!
The wife and I had a great time.
What a great bunch of people!!!

I ran the 090G with a 96 inch bar,,, talk about torque!!!! How tough were those old loggers???
Got to run the BP1 and KMS4, bucket list items,,done, thanks Mark!!!
Ran that 395,,, OH MY!!!


----------



## showrguy (Jun 17, 2015)

Ok, I gotta ask..
What's the deal with the guy wearing a skirt ???????????


----------



## Rocketross57 (Jun 17, 2015)

Kilt.


----------



## heimannm (Jun 17, 2015)

Bob's son in law "T", must be Scottish as that was a kilt. We asked him not to climb...

Last few photos now that I arrived home. Some PNW GTG and McCulloch bling I brought home. T shirt and shop apron were from Bob, coasters from Sheldon, chain boxes from Fraser.











Next year I hope to have my 101 powered saw running, and this new addition as well.






Mark


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 17, 2015)

More,



The mastermind 395 


BBB and a 661


Mark and a big yeelow one!!


Cedarkerf and Slowp ,, the big race,,


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 17, 2015)

Even more


----------



## bigbadbob (Jun 17, 2015)

Even more


----------



## PasoRoblesJimmy (Jun 18, 2015)

Awesome GTG, awesome saws and awesome hospitality. Many thanks to Bob Anderson and his awesome family.


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 19, 2015)

late chiming in post GTG but another great get together Thanks again Bob T and Shannon and every body else that put it on. I sold my only husky A treeslinger 372 xpw to Kevinso back to being a Stihl guy planning to get a 461 R as a replacement.
A few more pics including the big Jani carved candle burning


----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Cedarkerf (Jun 19, 2015)

OOOPs should have resized them didnt realize the files were so big


----------



## Gypo Logger (Jun 20, 2015)

Cedarkerf said:


> OOOPs should have resized them didnt realize the files were so big


There goes my 5 gig 40$ a month plan! I'm hating you right about now!Lol


----------



## Rocketross57 (Aug 11, 2015)

Found some more pictures. Really late chime in.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm really bummed out that I never found out about these gtg's sooner. I'm only a few miles away.


----------



## sawfun (Aug 14, 2015)

Have you been to Antique Powerland at Brooks? Several members participate in the logging exhibit and it's a ton, or several, of fun.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Aug 14, 2015)

sawfun said:


> Have you been to Antique Powerland at Brooks? Several members participate in the logging exhibit and it's a ton, or several, of fun.



I drive by that sign all the time. I'll have to check it out.


----------



## sawfun (Aug 14, 2015)

The main event is the Steamup which is always the last weekend of july snd the first weekend of august. Tomorrow there are saw races in Cottage Grove.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Aug 16, 2015)

sawfun said:


> The main event is the Steamup which is always the last weekend of july snd the first weekend of august. Tomorrow there are saw races in Cottage Grove.



I couldn't find any information on the saw races in cottage grove.


----------



## Chainsaw Jim (Aug 16, 2015)

Are there any threads that get regular updates on upcoming events?


----------



## sawfun (Aug 16, 2015)

The Antique Powerland website will have a schedule, however a lot of events are over for the year. Banks has their combine destruction derby today. And there will be some truck/tractor pulls around. I am not sure on saw racing schedules however.


----------



## Sparkysparks9 (Sep 5, 2015)

I'll be looking forward to seeing some gtg's coming up this next year


----------



## torinocobra (Apr 3, 2016)

Well Fraser, James, Teiva, Jason, Shannon, Stephanie, Wayne, Penny, and I all GTG'ed at Bob and Liz's yesterday. Some of us practiced chainsaws, others prepped for June, but all of us had a great time. I brought down a Super 650, 090, 655BP, 5400, 2100S and 111S to run in the bigger wood that Bob has on site to do a little breaking in and testing. We got Bobs latest 143 going with a new ignition and it seems like it is going to be a real strong saw. I can't name off all of the saws that Fraser ran as Bob pulled them off the shelves and cycled some fresh fuel through them. It is getting close!


----------



## torinocobra (Apr 3, 2016)

The 166 and 090 at an idle sounding real good.


----------



## madhatte (Apr 4, 2016)

655BP *drool*


----------



## sawfun (Apr 4, 2016)

madhatte said:


> 655BP *drool*


I guess we will be 655 rich as I have a regular and BP to throw into the mix. We can see just how much a BP adds. Maybe a bit of fun competition as well.


----------

